# Ex Clomid 08/09 catch up chat pt 5



## Shellebell

happy


----------



## Topkat08

Woohoo bagged the first post 

Name Treatment Outcome Date/EDD Other

Jenny Baby Benjamin born 25/06/10









SF Baby Issac David born 24/07/10









FO Baby Charlotte Alice born 01/08/10 

LTGL Baby Harriet Lola born 19/08/10 

Guider - BFP 6/10/10









SJ Natural BFP 30/10/10









Bellini IVF BFP 5/12/10 

Vicky IVF BFP 02/02/11 

Daisy - BFP 16/02/11









NG - BFP TBC









J9 -

KDB IVF October (Hopefully)







Bein' treated 4 hypothyroid

TK  Clomid dunno OTD 2nd cycle started 21/08/10

Misty TTC Naturally








PoDsY TTC Naturally







Hoping to start IVF June 2011


----------



## DK

Thought i would carry this over!!

Well done TK for bagging first post!  

Hi everyone!

There has been 14 pages since i last posted (wont read back)Im sorry i have been such a crap FF i have been having such a bad time in my life at the mo i just didnt want to talk or burden anyone! Im Very Black at the mo









Wanted to say a HUGE congrats to Laura and Mr M, so so happy and pleased baby issac has arrived safe and sound! Enjoy him, he is beautiful! YOu must be on cloud 9!
















sf, trixxi, J9, tk, misty, daisy, jenny, guider, kdb, ltgl, vicky























Hello







to anyone else i have forgotton not done it deliberate!









You girls are amazing, i truely am sorry i am such a crap friend and FF i have been thinking of you all!
Lots of love to you all ladies!! xx

Take care all of you!







Xx


----------



## Topkat08

Ok thought i'd come and do some personals seen as ive bagged the first post and haven't read back  so now i have a different tab up and i'm going to read and reply as i go 

SF ~ how was ur first night at home with ur little boy? Sorry 2 hear ur a little sore 'downstairs' might be worth trying those Arnica tablets, cant really offer any other advice, sorry hun  Glad to hear DH is being hands on and helping you out. Hope ur resting and trying to draw some Zzz's while Isaac is asleep 

SJ ~  26weeks already!? wheres the time going? do u know the flavour or is it a surprise? hope all is well x

Daisy ~ Hows the sickness? is it dying down yet? x

Jenny ~ How r u and that scrummy little boy of ur's? Are u ready for ur big day u volunteer yourself for tomorrow? x

KDB ~ How r u doing? hope all is well x

Bellini ~ Just had to check ur ticker twice as well! I cant believe ur 21 weeks either! Hope all is well and ur little monkey is behaving himself. Have u felt any movements yet? x

FO ~ OMG hun, nice to hear from ya  how r u doing? i cant believe u've only got a week to go before ur meet ur little girl  how r u feeling? have u thought of her name yet? x

Vicky ~ How r u doing hun? Have u got a date for ur next scan yet? are u going to find out the flavour  x

LTGL ~ how r u doing babe? I see ur on the home run now, 3 weeks and 1 day... (day before K's b'day so im counting down  ) how r u feeling? x

Guider ~ its magical but dont worry, u'll soon find out and then ur have to have eyes in the back of ur head lol. sorry to hear ur still having problems at work! how ur not letting u hormones loose is beyond me  x Sorry never have a dream of a posh Mcdonalds and i've certainly never been into a posh McDonalds  x

J9 ~ That is unbelievable  I'd make a formal complaint and i'd certainly want an apology    as for looking up IF... whats that all about? How did u keep ur cool on the phone?! I just hate people like that, suppose to be doing a job and support patients and yet do the complete opposite and make ur feel little and sh*t 

DK ~ Sorry to hear ur feeling a little low and having a rough time atm  remember we're all here to support one another and sometimes we just need to come here and let of one almighty rant, but who here minds when we've all been through so much together  
Hows jack doing? is he recovering alright from his op? x

PoDsY ~ how r u doing babe? I bet ur little man is growing up fast  I do believe we're _still _waiting to see a pic  lol x

 to everyone i've not mentioned but luv and luck to ya all 

AFM ~ well i took the last lot of clomid on Sun night and the hot flushes have_ already_ started_  _if i remember right, they didnt start till about 5 days after i took the last tab last time  apart from that every thing's alright  x

Ok i'm going to go and find our little chart and pin it to the first post. I will need updating so just let me know x

TK x


----------



## vickym1984

Bookmarking x


----------



## Tama

Bookmarking


----------



## kdb

bookmarking


----------



## trixxi

bookmarking


----------



## Fire Opal

Topkat old friend   

I'm still in shock that i have a week til due date   
We're still calling her Pip but our top names are Charlotte, Isobel, Jessica (middle name Alice after my granny)

Much love to all the colmid ladies   

Fo


----------



## Bellini

Hi everyone. Topkat can you mark me down as team BLUE please 

Pop...Pop...Pop...

this ^^^ was my belly last night (read that as 2am!!!). Over and over and over. Really low down like a fanny fart but obviously with no gas!!!









Along with the pops I felt mild swooshing and mild flutters all really low down like the baby wanted to come out of the business end









I was awake for 3 hours as my stomach felt really odd and uncomfortable (like when you are constipated and can't rest) rather than actually feeling definately kicks/movements.

Is this normal? I didn't expect to feel things so low down.

DK - I read on your ** that you've not been well - what's up honey Is MrDK taking good care of you?

Seren - lovely to hear from you. How is your little one doing in the big wide world?

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## daisy22

Lovely new thread to go with our lovely new babies!!

Hi FO- I think your stating a new trend all the bubs on this thread so far have been blue!! - Yay go team pink!!   - loving all the names BTW.

Hi DK, sorry your having a difficult time. Please dont feel bad about posting/not posting. You wouldn't be briniging anyone down- I'm sure we'd all be more than pleased to try and support you through whatever it is your goping through. Your not alone   

Hi Topkat, very impressed with your table mrs!!!    Its fab!! Me thinks this is quite a lucky thread!!! My due date is 16th feb!! If you want to add me! I feel for you on those pills! I remember the hot flushes!! The good news is at least you know its doing something!!! With regard to the M/S- I think compared to some of the ladies on the BFP thread- I'm getting off quite likely!!!

Hi Jenny, I couldn't help but chuckle at your post!!    I think the list of where the poo hadn't been may have been shorter!!  At least its summer and things dry a bit quicker!! Hope Ben is doing OK and still growing well!!

Hi Seren, how are you my lovely? How is Issac getting on? I bet you are a fabulous mummy already!!!

Hi Bellini, that must have been an incredible sight!!

Hi Vicki, hope your scan went well today- been thinking of you!   

Hi J9, Words fail me. Which clinic are you at? Is there just one stupid nurse giving you all this cr*p 'advice' or are they all incompetant      

  to the other lovely ladies!!


----------



## vickym1984

Topkat-Could you put my EDD as 2nd Feb 2011, they keep changing it between 1st feb and 2nd feb, but I will stick to 2nd Feb for now x


----------



## guider

J0 – work isn’t too bad, thanks for asking, although how she is supposed to be doing all the admin, when she needs to call me in (who has no admin training) for each and every little problem, she can’t even resize things on a page  

SF – how can you leave your inbox full so that J9 can’t send you messages anyone would think you were trying to avoid her  I mean what else have you got to do at the moment? I hate trying to sort my inbox, as I always think I shouldn’t just empty everything, maybe there is something really important I need there, well I haven’t remembered about it so far!

Jenny – you made me laugh, I’m al little concerned about what you have been doing with all the poo, I’m not convinced you’re supposed to be rubbing it all over your clothes  maybe you could try it as some sort of new face/body pack 

DK – sorry to hear you have been having a tough time, remember we are all hear whenever you need us, so feel free to drop in anytime   
Feeling of De ja vu sure I read your post somewhere else 

Shellebelle – thanks for keeping us all in line, I see we’ve moved home again soo exciting to start a new thread

TK – thanks for the updated table
I read your advise to SF about the arnica tablets, you wouldn’t think I worked in a pharmacy when for some unknown reason my first though as it was discomfort down below was to insert them somewhere 

Vicky – how you doing, 13 weeks already

Tama – hope you are ok?

Kdb – how’s everything going with you, is your thyroid getting sorted?

Trixxi – hope all is well with you

FO – I think one of the most scary parts is choosing the name they have to live with it for the rest of their lives and when you see what some people pick I feel soo sorry for the child. Your names are all lovely.

Bellini – the trouble is everyone describes the feelings you will get one way and then it confuses the hell out of you if you don’t see it that way, all those butterfly feelings they all go on about I never agreed, it just felt like someone poking me from the inside, I don’t think butterflies are strong enough to poke 

Daisy – only one week to go until the next  are you excitied?



AFM 
No changes here, 
Home alone again, well apart from the cat who is obviously feeling sorry for herself as every time I leave a room she meows loudly and when I shut myself in the bathroom the noise doesn’t stop!
Hectic at work this morning and short staffed (nothing new there!)
Must go and cook myself something to eat before going off to bed


----------



## living-the-good-life

Hey all bookmarking!!

Topkat - Its actually the 18th of September I'm due, not sure how you put me a month ahead, maybe its an omen. Everyone including my cons thinks little one will show early. How exciting you're on a clomid cycle, sending you lots of luck   

Guider - Will make arrangements soon, maybe next week x


----------



## guider

LTGL - i thought when i saw the chart that it had come around soo much sooner than i had thought, you tell that little one it has to stay snug and warm in there for a bit longer


----------



## JW3

FO - what lovely names     hope you are doing well   

TK - good luck with the clomid     

LGTL - wow not long to go now, good luck    

Hi Guider, Vicky, Bellini, Daisy    

Well tonight went well, good job not everyone turned up as the house was full.  Looks really clean now though so was well impressed with myself for sorting it all out     Tomorrow Mum and Dad are coming round and taking me shopping for new clothes


----------



## stavie

Afternoon ladies
Lurker here!!!
Just to say a huge congrats to SF on the birth of her beautiful son. When (and if!!!) you get 5 mins i would love to read your birth story. 
Congrats to all the BFPs on here. It is fantastic that so many dreams are coming true!
Stavie x
Ps, does anyone know when Tama starts her IVF?


----------



## guider

Jenny – if you’re happy with the state of your house you can come around and help with mine  keep hoping that some magical fairy is going to appear over night and do something with it!

Stavie – hope you are keeping ok, not sure when Tama is starting her Tx, her signature still says July/August, so could be anytime


AFM 
Trying to decide whether to do some much needed tidying up around the place on my half day or have a nap


----------



## serenfach

My birth story, for anyone interested  >> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243432.msg3931154#msg3931154

I'll pop some piccies on and come back to do personals as soon as I can Xx

Hope everyone is doing ok?? It's very quiet all of a sudden


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

Laura hope all is well with you and Ben    xx

Guider hope you are okay hun, not long to go now! I'm okay hun just keeping my head down and plodding along xx

Stavie hello hun I don't really post much on here anymore but do love to keep my eye on the lovely ex-clomid ladies. I've started my tx and am just taking it one day at a time. How are things with you hun? xx

Jenny hope you are okay hun and having an amazing time being a mummy    xx

Daisy hello hun    Hope work isn't too bad and that the nasty migrain has gone xx

Bellini hope all is well with you hun xx

TK hello hun hope you are well xx

Misty hope things with you are okay xx

FO good luck over the next couple of weeks hun. I'm sure it will be totally amazing meeting your little bubba    xx

Malbec hope you are okay hun    xx

Vicky hope you are okay hun. Have a good weekend xx

Trixxi thanks for the pm hun    How are things? Hope you have something nice planned for the weekend xxxx

KDB hope you are okay hun. How are all the tests coming along? Hope they have the thyriod under control now and that you will soon be starting your tx     xx

DK hello hun    Hope you are okay xx


NG hope you are okay sweetie xx

J9 hello hun, hope you are well. Thinking of you    xx

I know I don't post often ladies but I do always keep my eye on you all to see how you are getting on. It's amazing that there are so many lucky pg ladies on this thread now    I love to keep up to date with you all but all thing baby is a little too much for me at the moment with everything that is going on. I will be back to see how you are all getting on     xx


----------



## vickym1984

Fab BS Seren


----------



## trixxi

vicky... whats bs


----------



## vickym1984

Birth story


----------



## trixxi

ha ha ....... thanks vicky  ......... not really on the ball this morning !!  how are you doing?? x


----------



## kdb

Congrats SF   

Trixxi - how are you?  Do you have your results back yet?? xoxo

Tamsin, hello lovely - I like your approach of taking one day at a time!  My TSH has come down (wayyyyy down) but T3 is low so specialist wants me to supplement with that as well.  Still waiting to hear on the blood clotting results, and in the meantime am investigating whether I can get at least the basic immune tests done on insurance, fingers crossed.  Thinking of you and sending masses of      xoxo


----------



## vickym1984

Trixxi-I am good thanks, looking forward to a relaxing weekend x How r u?


----------



## JW3

SF - your little one is gorgeous      hope you are doing well

Sorry haven't been on much had a hectic week and this weekend quite busy too, will have to catch up on Monday


----------



## vickym1984

SF-Only just notice you had changed your profile pic, he is gorgoeus xx


----------



## malbec

Hello lovely ladies,

*J9 *- I am shocked and apalled on your behalf at that nurse's behaviour. How insensitive? Clearly she has NO idea how desperately hard it is dealing with IF.  GI diet doesn't have to mean low carb, it's not the bloody Atkins diet! It's just about eating more complex carbs and fibre rather than refined carbs that turn to sugar quickly. Also, feel like saying 'well I wouldn't look on the internet for IF information if you guys could give me a consistent story you great shower of sh!ts'  When I was going in for day 21 bloods at one point (before Clomid when I was just having the tests to see if ovulating), I booked in a blood test for a couple of different dates a week apart and that worked out - I had a 38 day cycle that time so the blood test taken around 7 days before my period (i.e. around day '31') was the one to look at and I had ovulated. I think I just have a very slow system as it even takes me more than 14 days between ovulating and getting period when on Clomid (more like 16 days) I think I have a lazy slow body! I think the OPK sticks are fabulous and almost always worked for me. There was one Clomid cycle where I didn't get a positive result and I think it is possible that happens sometimes even if you have ovulated as the hormone you're testing for could peak at exactly the opposite time of the day that you are testing I reckon? Sometimes got very faint lines too - they say not to use them as positives but I did and the timings would then work out with getting my period a couple of weeks later.

I am knackered and hungover. Mne and hubby's planned lifestyle change of becoming mega healthy peeps and cutting our alcohol and doing more exercise isn't really working out thus far. Sod it, need a few weeks of feeling normal again

I emailed the clinic to try and sort out any paperwork for NHS funding in advance of November. The admin who got back to me said to call her 2 weeks before my 30th birthday and she'd send out the paperwork to apply for funding, then the NHS/PCT (if they still exist by then?!) usually come back with a decision in 2 weeks so should work out well with my birthday occurring... I have set a reminder to call her 3-4 weeks ahead of b'day 

She said I wouldn't be able to start on an October period (b'day is very early Nov) but should be able to start on a Nov period so here's hoping I get my period on 1st Nov!!! Maybe I should try the BMS trick J9? Any excuse has to be worth it for a quick roll in the hay!

xxxxx


----------



## NG

just want to send my congratulations to SF and Mr SF on baby Isaac, he is beautiful! sorry not posted sooner but we have been away for a week and just back today.
if i'm brave enough i will read your BS, i'm trying to stay oblivious to everything at the moment   

hope everyone else is well


----------



## JW3

NG      giving birth is not that bad honest    hope you are well    

Tama     hoping the tx goes really well for you      

Hi Malbec   

Better go DH is telling me off for being on the internet.  Apparantly any me time (when he is looking after Ben) has to be spent napping according to his rules    He won't even let me have a bath


----------



## serenfach

*NG*.. I avoided reading birth stories too, but once I started I realised there are so many different experiences that you could have. I was petrified, I'll be honest, but you just go with the flow once you're there doing it. Put it this way, when the MW asked me earlier if we had plans to have anymore, I said yes [ and I only gave birth a week ago.. so it really can't be _that bad_  ]

Some pics coming up..


----------



## JamesBrown

Ooh, pics.  Bout time   .

Hi all.

x


----------



## serenfach

Sorry they're so big.. no time to adjust.

Baby Isaac


----------



## JamesBrown

Gorgeous!


----------



## living-the-good-life

Wow he really is beautiful, you must be so proud    x


----------



## serenfach

Aww, thanks ladies 

Argh.. forgot my favourite! Adding it now..

It's quite difficult to find any without scratches on his face  The little bugger won't stop grabbing at his cheeks lol.

Right.. that was a mammoth task in itself inbetween everything else, so I'm gonna try to have a cuppa and then hopefully come back to do some personals. DH has finally left my side to go to see a friend, so I'm 'on duty' by myself. [Tis a tad scary to be honest, but hey ho..]

Hope everyone is ok Xx Back soon Xx


----------



## vickym1984

Awww gorgeus x


----------



## spooks

just wantedt to gate crash the thread to say 
HUGE CONGRATS to serenfach (just read your birth story) and what amazingphotos of your gorgeous bouncing boy 
 
love spooks


----------



## serenfach

Ah *Spooks*.. ello lovely  Thanks for popping in! Hope all is well with you Xx 

Thanks *Vicky, **J9 and LTGL* too  

I'm reading back.. trying my best to catch up!


----------



## Topkat08

hello me darling's,

Hope ur all alright, sorry i havent read back but just wanted to come and say... 

SF - Isaac is Gorgeous! As for the scratches, i had to have a little giggle when i read that coz kaelan was the same, no sooner would i put the mitts on, they were off again but luckily... he wasnt one to scratch alot x 

 to everyone else. Back tomorrow to do personals   

TK x

P.S all these baby pics are making me brooooooody


----------



## JW3

SF - fab pics        Isaac is lovely.

I am regularly filing Ben's nails with nail file it just seems so mean to put scratch mitts on when it is so warm and he likes chewing his hand so much


----------



## guider

SF – the piccies are gorgeous, will read the birth story when i have caught up on the thread

Tama – i see you have started your treatment   this is your cycle 

Vicky – hope all is going well for you

Trixxi – i’m quicker than you today, took me a while to think about it but finally worked out what BS was 

Kdb – sounds like they are testing you for anything and everything at the moment, hope you get all your ‘T’ levels right i could try and sound knowledgeable by asking if your T4 levels are ok as you mentioned your T3 being low but that would be the end to my knowledge, i just know people have their T3 and T4 levels measured, who’s to say they don’t test T1 and T2 as well 

Jenny – hope you found some time to rest and relax over the weekend

Malbec – hope you manage to get all your dates sorted, it’s all just another headache to try and get through isn’t it, i remember how stressed i kept getting around Christmas, if  arrived too early i couldn’t cycle that month if  came too late then that was no goo either 

NG – hope you had a good time away, did you go anywhere nice

LTGL – how are things with you, it’s getting nearer won’t be long now 

Topkat – i see that you will be having birthday celebrations in a few weeks, do you have something exciting planned for your sons 1st birthday?

AFM 
We had a meeting with our doula this afternoon, general chat about relaxation, she suggested the natalhypnotherapy cds and was going to lend me one, it ended up with us lending her the first in the set of four as she never knew that you could get a set of them !!!
Baby’s bedroom has nice clean white skirting boards, windowsill, door etc and a freshly painted ceiling, shame about the walls guess that will come. Would also be nice to get the main bathroom back as DH seems to have filled it with decorating stuff, just as well we have an en-suite in our room, particularly as he is away again all week and probably all next weekend as well.


----------



## Bellini

awww Seren he is beautiful xxx


----------



## malbec

SF - he is beautiful! Looks so healthy and perfect


----------



## clomid user

Hi ladies,

jenny,congratulations your little man is a stunner,hope all is well and your resting when you can.xx

sf,congratulations your little man is a stunner too,lovely pictures he is sooooo cute, i hope your resting aswell.xx

tk,hi hunny i carnt believe litte mans gunna be 1 soon..its amazing how time flys..wear are you with treatmant now? r u on any?xx

dk,hi babe its been a long time,how are you? jack is a little stunner his really grown bless him,wots happening with basildon now,have they said anything else?xx

tama,when do you start your next ivf? hope all is well.xx

bellini,how are you? time seems to be flying for you it wont be long and your be holding your baby..do you no wot you have got? hows pregnancy treating you?xx

hi to all the other ladies sorry i dont come on much and its hard to remember who you all are (lol)
well ive been chilling out why i wait for my ivf which is in september sometime i have to just wait for the call,which i dont mind as i have a holiday to look forward to on 30th aug to egypt....its called a pre treatmant holiday lol.
i have took a year out because i moved and had so much on my mind and just felt like i needed a break but now im feeling ready because im sure this ivf will work and i will have a baby girl with blonde curly hair with bloe eyes who will talk alot..lol....for some reason i see her in my sleep..we will see if im right.

its so nice to see so many bfps and births i carnt wait for my turn and am getting excited now..my kids are getting big aswell my son is 8 and my daughter is 13
im only 30...lol..so it does make me feel like im getting on a bit..lol.

does anyone no how long ivf will take im starting on day 21 doing burslin ? and on gonal-f then trigger and some pessarys after until otd?

cu.xx


----------



## vickym1984

Clomid User-I started on buserlin on day 31 on 31st March, had my first baseline scan 15th april but wasnt down regulated, so had to wait to the following week and then started stimms on 26th april. I stimmed for 14 days in total, triggering on the night of the 14th day (May 9th), and egg collection was may 11th, day 2 transfer with one 4 cell embie on 13th may,

Was on pessaries until OTD which was 27th May, 14 days after transfer  x


----------



## daisy22

aw seren, he is soooo gorgeous!!

What a fantastic birth story too! Well done hun!! Your amazing!


----------



## JW3

CU    Hi, I am so jealous of you going to Egypt that will be fab.  Sounds like great visualisation for your IVF, really hope its going to work for you    

Guider - great to hear about how you are getting on with your doula, I used those cds but totally forgot all the stuff when I was in labour    , I had even took them on my ipod to listen to but that never made it out of the bag    .  Guess that is the advantage of having a doula she will be on the ball at reminding you about all this stuff   

Better go can hear Ben getting grouchy


----------



## NG

sf - the pictures are gorgeous! and i did read your bs in the end, it was lovely to read - brought a little tear to my eye   

jenny - thanks for asking after me, i have been really well so far hopefully that will continue.  hope ben is growing big and strong!

guider - we were just up north of scotland, but i love it. Peace and quiet and just taking it easy for the week, back to work tomo though   .  sounds like the room is coming together, the walls are the quickest bits to do so you'll be done soon!

bellini - hope you are keeping well

tama - hope you are ok hun and managing to stay positive.  i understand the need for a break from ff, i have had plenty in the past too - but just remember that everyone is here if you ever need to offload   

sorry not got personals to everyone, but hello    i'm really bad at keeping up properly!


----------



## malbec

*CU *- 
1) I started buserilin on day 21 on May 29th; 
2) My day 1 started at the very start of a booking in period which meant my d/r blood test was 3.5 weeks later (others would have only waited 2.5 weeks for d/r test) so then started stimming June 24th.
3) I was stimming for 2 weeks as was started on a low dose so had 4 scans before was ready for e/c. Had e/c 9th July.

That's as far as I got this time sadly but gives you an idea of a longish timescale 

xxx


----------



## trixxi

Hello lovelies   

Just wanted to quickly post my news ... i have been given the all clear from the hosp .. no cancer in my thyroid, throat sinuses etc and whilst my thyroid is enlarged (and still causing pressure on my throat) they are not planning on removing it atm    which is a huge relief    

back in a bit!


----------



## kdb

Yay Trixxi!!!!!!!!  So pleased for you


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news trixxi x


----------



## JW3

Trixxi - great news about your thyroid    

Hi everyone   

Stuck in the house today as car is being serviced.  Hopefully DH is coming home early so we can go to the shops so I can get some new sheets for my bed.  Ben has managed to wee on all my sheets, even though he is sleeping in his own cot, and I've tons of washing to do.  Also managed to get poo on the sofa yesterday as it all leaked outside the edge of the nappy    So my whole house probably smells really bad but I must be getting immune to it


----------



## bunny73

Just popping in to say massive congratulations to SF on the arrival of little Isaac, he is beautiful    .

Hope everyone else is well??

Sorry havent been around much, things this end are pants     so treatment has been put on  hold for a while.

bunny xXx


----------



## Tama

Trixxi I am over the moon for you so happy everything is okay hun     xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello Ladies

Just wanted to give you an up-date.
CHARLOTTE ALICE SMITH was born at 1.50am Sunday 1st Aug. 7lb 1oz  

just fed her so a have a little time to get onn the net. Have to say breast feeding makes me really spaced out.

Will give you full labour story in a few days, was a bit aventful, Epidural wore off hour before i pushed her out, its hurt quite a bit 

Take care all, back soon

Fire Opal


----------



## JW3

FO - Congratulations                Fabulous news on the arrival of Charlotte.  Hope the next few weeks go really well for you    Hope you heal up soon


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

Congrats FO - I'm so glad you did it!   

Jenny - Hi.  Hope DH came home early so you could get out.   

Trixxi - that is awesome news re your thyroid.   

Bunny -    sorry to hear things aren't going well.  

Tama - Hope the tx is going well.   

CU (Jimmy   ) - Hope you have a great holiday and a great result with your tx.

Hi to everybody else.
Hope everyone is swell.
 

J9
x


----------



## Tama

FO congratulations hun   

Hiya J9 how are you hun? Hope things are going okay    xx

Hello to everyone    x


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi Tama   .  Hope your scan goes brilliantly.   
I'm OK thanks.  Had an appointment today.  Scan went well, orgalutran ordered, forms signed for round 4 so just waiting for AF now and then we start the short protocol which is all new to me   .

x


----------



## Tama

Thanks hun    Yippee that is great news you'll be starting really soon    I have everything crossed for you and this tx    So do you know what cd you start on after af turns up? xx


----------



## JamesBrown

We'll start on CD2   .  Do keep us posted won't you.    you get your BFP.


----------



## vickym1984

Congrats FO  

J9-Hope a/f turns up quick for you so you can get going x


----------



## malbec

What a relief for you *Trixxi*

Congrats *FO*! Charlotte is a lovely name.

*Jenny* - you are so funny! Your house sounds like poo central!

Good luck with scans and tx *Tama *and *J9*

How you doing *Vicky?*

Hello everyone else!

xxx


----------



## daisy22

Many congratulations FO- what wonderful news!!!   

Trixxi, great news you've been given the all clear!!   

J9, fab your getting started!!

Jenny, all you need is some fabreeze!!!!


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Malbec. I am good hun, counting down the days (19) till the gender scan x


----------



## NG

trixxi - fab news congratulations

FO - congratulations!!


----------



## JamesBrown

Thanks ladies.   

Vicky - I simply cannot believe how the time is flying for you (and Daisy too).  19 days - wahoo!  I don't know why but I guess a girl for you and Daisy too.  I have been known to guess badly mind.      

Malbec - How are things with you?  What is next for you tx wise?   
Daisy - Fabreeze -   

Got totally embarrassed at my appointment today when the nurse showed me my scan.  I asked what something was in the picture and the nurse said it showed the bowel where you can see pockets of gas etc.  DH piped up "I'm surprised there isn't more of it there".  My word, how I blushed.  I wish I hadn't asked   .   

x


----------



## Bellini

Hi everyone.

CU - I am 22 weeks now. Can't believe it. Had another little scan today and all is well with my little boy. Growing lovely and steadily so I'm really pleased.

FO - WOW Congratulations mummy - enjoy your precious daughter.

J9 - good luck for your tx... praying this is the one for you.

Sending lots of love out to my clomid girlies. Hope you are all ok.

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Thanks very much Bellini   .  So glad all is going so well for you.  You must be so happy.


----------



## Topkat08

hello u gorgeous lot

Sorry i've been awol lately, running around like a headless chicken trying to keep K out of all sorts of trouble/ dangers, the little monkey!

Anyway ....
Congratulations On The Birth Of Ur Baby Girl FO!​    Welcome To The World Charlotte    ​ fab weight as well hun, cant wait to see a pic and read ur birth story x Enjoy every single minute with her coz they grow up waaaaay 2 quick  
Jenny & SF ~ how ru 2 yummy mummies doing? hope ur gorgeous little men are alright and behaving themselves (believe me that soon changes  )
J9 ~ WooHoo bring on the af! I really hope she comes to 'see' ya soon hun and u can get started with the tx a.s.a.p! i had to LOL when i read about ur 'gas pockets'   ​CU ~ OMG hello stranger! Glad to hear ur feeling a lot more positive about ur up and coming tx! I feel a bfp coming to u  Ooh get u off the Egypt, ya lucky  like ya thinking tho... pre-tx holiday, why didnt i think of one of those lol x Dont leave it so long before u come back ​Bellini ~ how r u doing hun? have u started buying him his little things yet? x​LTGL ~ i do believe ur little one is ''fully cooked''  not long to go now hun! how r u feeling about it all? are u more excited than nervous or 50/50? x​
Vicky ~ I take it from ur post u cant wait to find out the flava? wopuld u like a boy or girl? i also wanted a boy first  x The 20 week scan is so much more setailed and better than the 1st... just amazing!​
Daisy ~ How r u feeling now? x​
Bunny ~ Sorry to hear things r a little horrid at the mo for ya hun! hope u can start tx soon ​
NG ~ how r u doing babe? are u still having regular scans? have u cracked at finding out the flava yet? x x​
 2 everyone ive not mentioned, but got a bath running so only popped on  quickly.​
Not much to report here, the hot flushes have gone, bit of a relief coz they were driving me mad but i dont remember them going so soon last time, if i remember right, they lasted the whole month  had some shooting pains on the left side so dp is on a promise ​I cant believe K is 1 is 2 weeks time, my (not so little) baby is going to be a toddler ​Luv and luck to u all x​


----------



## vickym1984

TK-Yea, we are having a gender scan at 16 and a half weeks. Mainly due to having these bleeds I have had, I want an extra scan for re-assurance, so as our nhs trust wont tell you the sex at 20w we thought we would get a gender scan at 16w. We don't mind what we have, just feel it may help us bond with bubbs better knowing which it is. I like the idea of a boy or a girl, so will just be exciting to find out x


----------



## NG

TK - i'm doing really well thanks, finally starting to sink in that this is really happening   .  i had my last scan at 22wks with fetal medicine dr to have a closer look at the problem kidney and he was happy with what he saw and doesn't want to scan me again until 2wks before i am due.  so really pleased, but disappointed i won't see bubs again until then - but i'm not complaining!  and .... we didn't crack on finding out the flavour and i'm so glad we have kept it as a surprise   .  
i hope those flushes aren't giving you too much trouble, i remember them well    every month was different for me with them.


----------



## serenfach

Ello you lovely lot  

Just popping on to catch up a bit more [slowly getting there!!] No time to post properly though, sorry. Maybe later.

Thinking of you all.. especially those going through tx and those about to start  

XxXxX


----------



## guider

Bellini - can't believe you're over half way now, hope all is going well

Malbec - how's everything going with you?

CU - enjoy your pre-treatment holiday, are you seeing the pyramids? My SIL went to Egypt and just assumed she would see them, unfortunately she went to the wrong bit 

Vicky - how's things with you? Hope all is going well, how long until your next scan?

Daisy - wow you're over the 12week  now 

Jenny - you think the doula is there to keep me sane and point me in the right direction, you have completely the wrong end of the stick, she's there to make sure that DH has his eyes open for at least part of the labour as so far he hasn't achieved this during any of the scans  thinking about it I have a feeling he still hasn't looked at the last scan pictures yet  
I'm starting to think you have some sort of fettish with poo 

NG - glad you enjoyed Scotland, unfortunately the room isn't coming along very quickly as DH has been away again all week and is probably away this weekend. When I go out to work I do keep leaving instructions with  but she seems to struggle getting the lids of the tins of paint 

Trixxi - great news, keep us informed on what your next steps are, hope they get you all sorted soon 

Kdb - hope all is going ok for you at the moment

Bunny - sorry to hear you are having a tough time, hope things improve soon   

Tama - how are things with you?

FO - 


J9 -  with the short protocol, any ideas when you start that yet? I did short protocol with antagonist this time around, hope you are as successful as we were 

NG - things are getting nearer for you, do you feel ready yet?

Topkat - does DP know he is on a promise yet? I know some people on here had great hints and tips for pinning other halfs down    

SF - great to hear from you, things must still be hectic, can't believe it is almost 2 weeks since Isaac came into the world


----------



## trixxi

Hi all

thanks for the messages    everyone

have lost my way a bit here cos you've been gassing too much!!

Guider ..... i cant believe your 31weeks pg already, thats nuts!! you must have an impressive bump now??  wheres the pics??

FO..... congrats on the birth of your wee girl    

J9.... i always thought you were full of it!!!   Hope your tx is going well   

Daisy.... how are you doing petal!!  like what i did there??   

Tama ........     

NG.... well done on not finding out. that must have been hard tho??  

Tk ......... hope your getting busy   

back in a bit to finish! xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hello

Me post alert!

Eak!  Guess what, AF arrived today  (CD 30   ) and so we will start the stimming tomorrow.  I really wasn't expecting it so soon.  Feel excited and anxious all at the same time.  I think the sun is shining on me today as not only did AF arrive but a lovely FF sent me a real nice card and voucher all because I lent her a CD plus, as I was just leaving work some guy there asked me if I'd lost a lot of weight and he said "You look amazing".          
I've only lost just over a stone and can't believe it really shows that much.
Not every day you get compliments like that eh ladies.   

Will catch up later girls.  I am really pleased that AF is here but boy is she hurting me so off to double over in pain and get a post work bath.

x


----------



## vickym1984

J9-Fab news hun, hopefuly all these good things is a sign for this cycle xxx


----------



## Tama

J9      So happy for you hun that is great news    So you start today? When is your first scan? Really pleased for you     xx

Guider thanks for asking after me hun    I'm okay, taking it one day at a time. Trying to remain positive and hoping that it will finally be our turn    How are things with you? Sorry the room isn't coming along not sure my dogs would be much help in that area either    Hope you get it sorted soon    xx

Hello to everyone else    xx


----------



## guider

Trixxi - hope all is going well with you, will try and sort some bump piccies this weekend, although will have to be old ones as am home alone again so no one to take them, well  has problems getting the right button on the camera 

J9 - sorry to hear  isn't being nice to you on the pain side of things, but at least you can move onto the next stage now  tomorrow

Vicky - hope all is well with you

Tama - sometimes one day at a time is just the best way to take things, at least one day at a time is still moving in the right direction. And I know that one day it will be your turn, you just have to keep  and know that we will all make it to the end of this journey in the end 


AFM - sorry it's a very me bit  

  things are starting to get the better of me   
DH has been away soo much recently, and I have been coping fine (well you have to don't you  )
i've known all week that he would probably be away this weekend as well (not seen him since the early hours of Monday) but yesterday it was confirmed that if lucky he may make it home late on Sunday evening, to then go away again on Monday morning probably for the week again.
So I was all  everything's fine, as I know how much he hates staying away normally, and to be away soo much at the moment with me  he's really struggling with
but then I sat infront of the TV slowly dozing off etc so took myself to bed
well before that I had to clean my teeth and that was it (who knows why then  ) but that was it                  have you tried cleaning your teeth through soo many sobs that you can barely even breathe.
i finally found my way to bed, i don't remember how long i led there but i know i finally cried myself to sleep.
then this morning, i just couldn't get my act together again
i dragged myself out of bed, showered, dressed, ate breakfast and drove to work  again
I got to work to find a teddy left for me yesterday afternoon by one of the customers, well that really helped the tears to flow a bit better didn't it!
so I made it through the day, 
and here I am at home alone again
I've just got off the phone from DH, still hoping to be home Sunday afternoon, so we wait and see and just try and get from one minute to the next without more


----------



## JamesBrown

Guider -            
So sorry to hear that DH has to be away so much.  You must be struggling now your poor thing.  Really feel for you.  I hate being away from my DH so much.   
Just saw your ticker - wow!  Not long until maternity starts.  How nice of that customer to leave you a pressie.    
We are here for you hun.           

Tama - Glad your tx is going well.  **** luck for your next scan.      
We start stimming tomorrow   .  Just had a panic and pulled out my IVF food shopping list etc.  Was planning on doing a detox prior to IVF but no time now.

Vicky - Thanks hun.  Hope you are doing great.   

Had another lucky thing happen today.  Contacted my acupuncture lady about starting it all up again and she is going on holiday for 2 weeks as of tomorrow but luckily she has a stand in lady who I got the details for - phew!  Seeing her on Monday.  I like acupuncture.  It relaxes me and makes me feel like I'm helping things along   .

Stomach aches gone now.  I'm feeling positive already   .

Hope everyone has a great weekend.

x


----------



## NG

Just a quick post for guider     i can so sympathise with you hun.  my dh works away for 3wks then home for 3wks, and although i'm used to the routine i found it really hard when he went away on Tuesday, its the first time in a long time i have felt alone and the first time i have    in months when he went away.  i think its just the preg hormones!! i hope he gets home on Sunday for you


----------



## serenfach

Really quick for now..

YIPPEEEEEEEE for *J9*!!     Xx

*Guider*..            Don't get me wrong.. not saying your tears are not because DH is away so much, but thowe damn preg hormones.. they can _really_ get to you sometimes, babe. I was balling my eyes out for absolutely no reason whatsoever sometimes [sorry to say it doesn't improve after giving birth, either - worse, if anything] Hope your DH is home on Sunday Xx

 to everyone.. sorry for crap personals lately  Back later if I can Xx


----------



## malbec

*J9* - HOORAY for AF! The old witch comes along at the right time sometimes  so excited for you    

*Guider *- poor you  pregnancy makes a lot of women feel quite vulnerable and in need of lots of emotional support so must be really tough to have DH away from home so much. Have you got plans to see friends or family this weekend until he comes home?

*SF* - stop feeling guilty about short posts, I'm impressed you're finding time and energy to post at all and it's just nice to hear from you 

Hello everyone else - must go as haven't had any tea and feeling peckish

xxx


----------



## guider

J9 - thanks for the kind words, I seem to be doing really well with presents from customers at work, I've had hand knitted cardigans, booties, hats, as well as bibs, blankets and even money from one lady who can't get out to buy anything herself. So now I'm sat with teddy watching TV.

NG - it must be soo hard for you to have to cope with your dh always being away so regularly, it's always been part of my DHs job that working away might happen, and over the years he's been away on odd occasions, unfortunately where in the past it has only every been an odd few days here and there (except almost 3months solid in Mexico just after we were married, think he was trying to avoid me  ) since i've been pregnant it seems to be almost permanent that he's been away every week. I know it doesn't make it any easier for you, but it makes me feel less alone knowing that there is someone else going through similar to me at the moment 

SF - I know it's the hormones, as I've never had issues with him being away before, so far i think i've got off fairly lightly with the hormones etc just seems they are starting to kick in now.

Malbec - unfortunately no plans to see anyone, both are families aren't local so that makes things difficult. But i work with a lovely woman who has made sure that I promised to phone her over the weekend if I need anything, such a nice gesture particularly as she is off work now for the next week.


----------



## JW3

J9 - woohoo great news about starting stimming and everything else seems so positive as well   , loads and loads of positive vibes your way                     Hope the accupuncture is really good     


Guider      sorry to hear you are on your own    hope he doesn't have to travel too much after you have the baby   

SF - hope everything is going well   

Sorry about the lack of other personals, just left DH downstairs and crept up here to do a job so better head back down


----------



## guider

finally here are some bump pictures, think i have managed to do it right so here goes, i'll hit post and see if it works!

in windsor










at the woods










today - best i could do without help from


----------



## vickym1984

Fab bump pics guider xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Super cute bump Guider.  x


----------



## guider

Vicky – I had to choose my pics very carefully as although they are over June/July/August it was starting to look like I only possessed one set of clothes, every picture I opened on my computer I seemed to be wearing the same t-shirt and cardigan, I’m sure I have more than that in my wardrobe, must go and check 

J9 -  today with your first injections


So here I am home alone with the whole bed to myself (well except for the huge part of it that  manages to take up), perfect for a nice long lie in, but oh no, 7am this morning and there I am panicking that the alarm hasn’t gone off and I’m going to be late for work  well no the alarm hadn’t gone off, something to do with me actually remembering to turn it off being Saturday. 
So now I know how to bring up my baby perfectly (just finished watching supernanny!) basically it’s quite easy, if you have rules stick to them, try not to actually have the children’s bedroom in the lounge, and when you are telling them off don’t let them remove your glasses and actually hit you around the face  I must admit not things I was actually planning on doing anyway.
So now it’s not even 9.30am and I am up, showered, dressed, and about to go and find some breakfast.

I hope you all have a great weekend, think of me with my exciting list of things to try and keep me occupied (mostly the mundane, washing, ironing, cleaning, and unfortunately paying bills!)

Have to go, a certain small black furry thing seems to think that breakfast should have been served by now!


----------



## guider

can you believe it just seen my ticker and i am at a noce round 60days to go!


----------



## vickym1984

Wow guider, its gone so quick x


----------



## daisy22

Hi girls,

I'm sure I posted recently but seems to have not appeared!! Maybe it was just in my mind!!   

Hi J9, its so lovely to hear you sounding so positive!! Things seem to be off to a good start- fingers crossed  its all a good omen! Lovely to have nice compliments too!!

Hi Seren, please dont apologise for short posts- you doing well to get on hun!!

Hi Guider, sending you a big hug hun   . Its not surprising your feeling tearful- I'd be really missing my dh too made esp worse by being pg   . Fab that you have just 60 days to go!! And lovely bump pictures 2!!!

Hi vicky, hope the babysitting is going well!

Hi Jenny, how are you hun? How is little Ben doing?

Hi Malbec, how are things with you?

Hi Trixxi, glad all was well!! Yes liking what you did flower!!   

Hi Ng, glad all was well with your scan!! Very impressed you didn't find out the flavour- not sure I'm gonna be able to contain myself!!

Hi Tama, glad things went well today!! Enjoy the raisons!!

Hi Topkat, well shooting pains shound very promising!! Lucky dh!!    Do you have something planned for K's birthday?

  to the other lovely ladies!!

AFM, we had our 12 week scan on Thurs!! All seeems well with Bubble!! She measures 5 days ahead of her dates now!! think she is going to be bonny like her mummy!! (Or he!!!!). They said they're gonna leave my due date as it is as with IVF its pretty acurate   . Got an appt on Mon with the impact clinic. Aparently its with a consultant and is a special clinic for IVF pg's and multiples!! Not quite sure what theyr'e gonna do but suppose I'll find out on Mon!!


----------



## guider

Daisy – it amazes me how one hospital varies to the next, I assumed that my dates would be fairly accurate having had ICSI, but the NHS hospital didn’t want to know when I was back under then, my dates didn’t change by much, but it all adds to the confusion, even more so as my original notes had a different date on which no one had ever told me about  would love to know where that date had come from. So we will wait and see which date was closest October 12th, 9th or 6th ?
What’s and impact clinic? I just got told that now I am  I am ‘normal’ so shouldn’t even think about the fact we had any form of treatment, they should try thinking of themselves as ‘normal’


----------



## daisy22

I agree its all very strange and confusing!!- Why bother with a dating scan if they're gonna go with your dates anyway!! According to the scan I would be 13+1 today but by dates I am 12+3!!   

My midwife said I should be treated as a normal pg lady but the hospital seem to disagree!! I'm not sure what impact clinic will entail- guess I'll find out on Monday. I dont really mind- I'll do whatevers best for bubble and me. Be nice to only have to nip to the next village for appts instead of having to go into leicester though!!


----------



## guider

I've been the other way around, my midwife can understand exactly why I don't feel 'normal' and ticked the 'special' box on my hosiptal forms but the hospital were quite offish with me and couldn't understand what was 'special' about me. Aren't we all 'special' in our own way


----------



## daisy22

Of course we are!!

What a funny old game it is!!!


----------



## JW3

Supposed to be going to bed but had to log on because I have some good news to share.      

About two weeks ago I thought it felt like I was ovulating so I thought well I will remember the date and guess what AF has started today          

I'm sure some of you will understand that this is a major thing for me because I didn't ovulate at all on my own before my tx.  I am so chuffed because with the breastfeeding I thought I might not have periods and would have to wait ages to find out if my body is now working.  Now I just need to check that this cycle lasts for a normal length       please, please, please work, because I can't bear to think of going back to my 16 day cycle like before     

On the down side think maybe there is still something up downstairs    going to have to ask the male doctor who is doing my 6-week check on wed for a proper/full examination   
  
Guider - loving the bump pics


----------



## bunny73

Hi ladies.
Thankyou for ur well wishes.
My MIL passed away last saturday    and thats y we had to cancel our appt - coz we were at the hosp 24/7 with her, it was a tough experience. 
The funeral is friday, and i thinks thats wen it wil register properly. 
We have made another appt for the 17th - DH sed he doesnt want to wait and that MIL wudnt want us to hold off either.
Sorry for miserable post, just very tired and deflated at mo.

Hope ur all enjoying ur weekends, has been raining here loads!!

Becky xXx


----------



## Tama

Oh Bunny I am so very sorry to hear about your MIL     Such a very hard time for both dh and yourself    Thinking of you    xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bunny


----------



## guider

Jenny -  on  turning up, it always makes me laugh on this site that there is always someone around waiting for completely different things, at some point we have all been there getting impatient when  doesn’t show at the right time, and before you know it keeong  that she doesn’t show  hope you get a proper cycle this time

Becky –  soo sorry to hear the sad news about your MIL, like your hubby said though i’m sure that she wouldn’t want to think you were putting things off because of her. At least you are there to support each other and remember we are all here anytime you want to chat about anything.  
Anyway your appointment will be a great success i’m sure, it’s on my anniversary!
We had loads of rain here yesterday, unfortunately it has gone to the other extreme today and it has just taken me several attempts to hang out one load of washing as it was too hot for me to stay outside to do it all in one go without feeling ill!

Tama – how are you doing today?

Vicky – hope all is going well with you

AFM
Still here
Still alone
DH said last night that hopefully he would be home tonight, i didn’t like the way he said hopefully, so keeping everything


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

Bunny -     .  I was so sad to read your post.  Look after each other. Really hope your appointment goes well on the 17th.   

Jenny - That is great news re ovulating!  I have spken to lots of people with PCOS whose cycles went 'normal' following pregnancy.   

Guider - Really hope DH makes is back today.      

Tama - I stalked you   .  I can't believe it!  All the very best for EC.           

Daisy - So glad your scan went well.  How confusing re all the measuring etc   

Hi to all the lovely ladies.  Hope Isaac is doing OK SF.     

AFM, well, we went to the hospital for a scan yesterday.  No cysts and the lining was 4.1mm - a first for me (it was over 12 the other day   ).  They have decided to put us on 300iu of puregon which is double what I was on before so my response should be better.  Did my first injection yesterday and really upping the protein and water now   .

Have a lovely lazy Sunday girls.  

x


----------



## guider

J9 - hope the injections are going ok, goodluck upping the water and protein, if I up my water anymore I'll never be able to leave the bathroom  it seems at the moment, that I can just about start on something else when I start to think I need to go again, starting to get a bit ridiculous!


----------



## JW3

Bunny - so sorry to hear about your MIL      , really hope your appointment goes well    

J9 - good luck for your cycle      sounds like really good news from your scan and great news about the bigger dose      sounds like it would be way too low before            

Got a busy week this week with quite a few early starts so been trying to get ahead of myself and get all my jobs done today


----------



## daisy22

Hi J9, Thats fab news hun- I think tis cycle might just be the one for you hun!!!!     

Hi Bunny, I am so sorry to read the sad news about your MIL   

Hi Jenny, great news about your cycle, have heard people say that having  a baby can sort your cycles out!!! 

Hi guider, Really hope dh made it home this evening   . Did you get the message from tfor hun?


----------



## guider

Jenny – hope you find some time to rest in your busy week 

Daisy – thanks yes DH did make it home just after 5pm, we went out for a lovely meal. I did get the message fro Tfor, I would love to meet up sometime, unfortunately I’m still working full-time (8.30-6-30) which makes it difficult, I sent her a PM with details. Enjoy your lunchtime meet up this week. 


AFM
DH is hoping to only be away for a couple of nights this week and hopefully it will be the last week he will be away at all  that’s what he says anyway!


----------



## Clare R

Hi, 

Just wanted to say congrats to SF and Jenny on the safe arrival of your baby boys. Really pleased for you both.   

Also congrats to Vicky & Daisy on their long awaited BFP's.    Although it was some time ago now! 

J9 - good luck for starting today. You really deserve some luck with IVF.

Hi everyone else

Clare


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

Thanks Clare, that is a very nice thing to say   .  How are things with you?   

Guider - Ace news re DH being at home more.   

Hi Jenny - Thanks lovely.  Hope your week isn't too busy.  Bet Ben is even more adorable now.

Hi Daisy - Oh I hope this is the one as you say.  Hope all is well.   
Tama - You didn't update me so I stalked you again   .  Fantastic result!    

Love to yummy mummy Laura.  Hope Isaac is OK.  

Hi to every body else hiding.

Injections so far = 3, pain factor = 0, acupuncture session = 1, grams of protein scoffed = 1,234,634, litres of water drunk = 1634, fullness factor = 10, PMA = 8.

J9
x


----------



## Topkat08

Hello u lot...

Just thought id pop in and see how ur all doing. I know i've been a bit of a poop FF'er but things are a little crazy and now K has dropped down to 1 nap a day, it's impossible to 'sneak off' coz he'll climb onto the sofa/ chairs etc, try pulling the tv off the stand, mess with the sky box turning in off/on/ over, throw his toys at the cat, walk from one side of the room to the other trying to catch the cat.... the list goes on lol.

Anyway better catch up with everyone (sorry ive ive missed anything that should be first, opened up another tab so reading as i go )

Vicky ~ How r u doing hun? i didnt know u've been having bleeds, are they scanning you on a regular basis to make sure everything's alright! Finding out the flava is just magical, although i wish i had had the bottle to say no to finding out and had a surprise but i'm not that good. Have u started buying him/her anything yet? x

NG ~ Im so glad to hear that everythings alright with ur little surprise! I take my hat off to ya girl coz i dont know how u managed to say no how many times and if they dont want to scan u till 2 weeks before u due, whats an extra 2 weeks to find out! I just looked at ur ticker, where has the time gone?! have u thought of names yet? x 

SF ~ How r u finding motherhood hun and hows that gorgeous little boy of ur's? Hope ur all well and good   

Jenny ~    Great news about af hun! They say having a baby is ''suppose to kick-start' your body working again so i hope that's the case with you! U'll be expecting number 2 in no time    Sorry to hear u think somethings up ''downstairs'' hope u get it sorted soon. 
Hows ur gorgeous little boy doing? How much does he weigh? x

Guider ~ Loving the bump hun! Glad dh finally made it back home to u! it must be horrible him having to go away alot with u pregnant so u bound to feel emotional but the main thing is that hes back with u now  Not long now till ur M.L starts... hope dh has booked his paternity leave as well  x

Daisy ~ I see u've reached another   i hope the morning sickness has subsided now and u can enjoy the rest of ur pregnancy although u wont fully relax and believe its happening till ur holding him/her in ur arms and then im afraid to say.... thats when a new set of worry sets in    x 

Bunny ~ Im so sorry to hear about ur MIL hun, i wish i had some words of wisdom but all i have is a massive   I'll be thinking about ur Friday! I know it's going ti be hard but i think ur dh is right in going ahead and booking an appointment, it will give u both something to look look towards but at the same time remember u have to make time to grieve ur loss! sorry if i sound a little negative, i honestly dont mean but   

PoDsY ~ If ur reading this, hope both ur and Will are alright! How old is he now? x u need a ticker lol x

Misty ~ How r u doing hun? hope Dunk is being a good boy for ya! Is he crawling around yet? x ur another one who needs a ticker lol x 

DK ~ Hope ur and Jack are alright! x

LTGL ~ How are u feeling hun?! Not long to go now    x

FO ~ if u reading this, hope ur enjoying being a mum and Charlotte's being a dream  x

 Tama, Malbec, Shelle, Clare, Bellini, KDB and everyone else ive not mentioned, hope ur all alright x 

AFM ~ Not much to report, hot flushes have noe gone which is a little    coz now i think clomids not working, had my day 21 today so well see what the results are from that!    been having a few odd pains but   thats about it. Just a case of waiting 2 see   
It's K's birthday next Thurs so sorting out a few things for him. Im hoping the weather is nice so we can go down to the safari park, which i think he'll like coz he'll be able to touch the animals, then we're off to a indoor play area then back to ours for a meal. It's nothing big but he'll be around his family and get lots of love. Then on the sat my sisters coming up with her children so he'll get another 'birthday' lol x 

Anyway better get off... the batterys gonna die, be back later

Luv and luck to u all x

P.S whats needs updating on our list? x


----------



## Topkat08

Just seen ur msg J9... Glad everythings going well so far...

I noticed ur PMA is a 8! My PMA for u is a 10... I ''know'' this is going to be ur month! 
Repeat after me... _I Will be Pregnant By The End Of This Cycle! I Will Be Pregnant By The End Of This Cycle, I Will Be pregnant by The end Of This Cycle          _


----------



## vickym1984

TK-My first bleed was a few days after the 12w scan, so I had another scan at 13w. I then had another bleed a few days after, didn't go for a scan but dr listened to bubbs HB. Booked the private gender scasn for 16+5 so I have something before 20w.

Have my doppler so can hear bubbs all ok, but will mention it again to midwife when I see her next week


----------



## bunny73

Thanks ladies for all ur support - you r all so lovely   

Really hope u r all ok, after friday im goin to try and be really good and do personals more often, i hate bein such a poo FF    !!

Love and hugs to u all,
Becky  xXx


----------



## DK

Hi ladies sorry i have been awal, having majors problems in my life at the mo  Im sorry im such a sh*t FF il try catch up more! Il try do personals if i miss anyone im Very sorry its not on purpose! Promise!   

FO: Huge congrats on the birth of your beautiful daughter and such a lovely name! Welcome to the world charlotte! X

Sf, how are you doing hun?? How is babe issac, he is such a cutie! X

Jenny, are you ok now hun? how u coping with motherhood?? how is little ben?? doing well??x

Bunny sorry for you loss!    x

Ltgl: hope ur well, not long to go hun,x

Ng: hows u? hows the pregnancy going?x

Malbac, thanks for all the pms and support hun it means alot, hope ur well, il reply to ur pm after this! x

Vicky, Sorry to hear about your bleeding hun, i hope and    its nothing serious! Good luck on your next scan and look forward to hear the sex  Girl im thinking! x

Tk my old friend how are you hun?keep looking out for you on msn but never see u on there no more  How are you? hows that sexy little dude of yours? Hope K is well x

Clare:  Hope ur well x

J9: Il pm u back in a sec, thanks so so so sososososos much for your support this last month hun its meant alot to me! Hope ur holding up huni xx

Guider, hope ur ok and pregnancy is going well,Loving the bump pics,  X

Tama how are you my old cycle buddy! Not spoke in a while! x

Trixxi, hope ur well x

Misty, hows you and little dunky? bigger big  Hows motherhood treating you?x

Daisy: glad scan went well Hope the rest of your pregnancy goes well x

Cu: good luck with treatment hun and enjoy ur hols  x

Bellini, love catching up on ** with you hun, so i no ur ok lol but  x

Our forum lady shell  hi  how r u? x

And anyone i may of forgot im so sorry!            

I really do miss u ladies! your all fantastic ladies you really are! x


----------



## JW3

J9    how did you manage all that protein?  sounds like things still going ok      good luck for next scans   

DK     lovely to hear from you, hope things improve for you soon 

TK - hi    safari sounds great   

Everything ok here except DH is ill so of course being a man needs waiting on and can't do any jobs    Ben is good, will be back after my 6 week check tomorrow to update on what he weighs now


----------



## NG

evening all!    just been reading back and trying to catch up.  going to try and do some personals, as i never seem to get the time to do them, here we go!

Guider - i really am used to dh being away, so its not so bad although it is def making the pregnancy fly by! i'm glad to hear your dh is now home, think it must be harder for you not knowing when he is going away or coming home    hopefully thats him home now until after bubs arrives! ps loving the bump pics   

vicky - wow just noticed you are into your 2nd tri already! sorry to hear about the bleeding, it must be really worrying    i know it wont help you stop worrying but it is common for a lot of women to have bleeding throughout and have a perfectly healthy baby at the end.  bet you are really excited to find out the flavour, not long to wait now!!

daisy - glad to hear bubs is growing nice and big! hope you are feeling ok, is it sinking in yet?

Jenny - how is ben doing? can't believe he is 6wks already! hope everything goes well at your check-up tomo and you get your problem downstairs sorted    sorry to hear dh isn't well, hope your not having to run about after him too much!

Bunny - so sorry to hear about your MIL   hope you and DH are looking after each other.  i can understand you not wanting to wait for your appointment and i hope everything goes well for you   

J9 - heres hoping the extra Puregon does the trick for you, keeping everything crossed for you    glad to hear your PMA is so high!  just noticed how many litres of water you have drunk - hope that wasn't in one day    

Serenfach - how is lovely wee Isaac getting on, growing big and strong i hope!  

TK - the Safari sounds great for K's birthday, i'm sure he'll have a fab time! and you of course!!  fingers crossed for your day21 results   .  we are in the process of discussing names at the moment and we have agreed on Iona Jessica for a girl but nothing so far for a boy! so knowing us it will be a boy    we just can't agree on anything!

DK - sorry to hear you are having some problems at the moment, hope everything gets better soon   

Tama - hope everything is going well with you   

Bellini - how is everything going, just realised you are just a week and a bit behind me - how slow am i!!    

Trixi - how are things with you?

  to anyone else i have missed - i'm sorry!

AFM - well i am totally knackered as the cows in the field behind us started having a mooing competition at 2.30 this morning!!    what they were doing awake at that time god only knows, but took me ages to get back to sleep!  and to top it all of a pipe under the sink is leaking and came home to a wet floor tonight    so now have a bowl catchin the drips until i can get someone to fix it! have my mw appointment on Thurs when i can pick up MATB1 form and finally make it all official with work!


----------



## serenfach

Lurker here 

Got myself quite a hefty dose of the baby blues at the moment, so I'm of little to no use to anyone right now. I am reading when I can, so I'm sort of keeping up with you all  I won't even attempt personals because I'll miss half of you 

Hope you're all ok.. and *Trixxi* - thank you for the PMs


----------



## JW3

SF      hope you are feeling brighter soon    

NG - hope the cows don't wake you up tomorrow     great news about the matB form is it sinking in that you will have a baby soon?

6 week check was all fine in the end and Ben now weighs a huge 12 pounds, he's a right lump.


----------



## **girliepinx**

well done and congrats to the arrival of pip....

breast feeding made me spaced out too...keep at it hun its so lovely...even with two lol...

lovely name and nice weight too...enjoy the first few weeks cos im sure they get harder....unless its jus me feeling that...

well done...xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

bookmarking now I have found you all x


----------



## JW3

Hi Dilly    how are you?


----------



## Dilee-99

Hey Jenny,
I am good thanks enjoying motherhood very much and appreciating everyday with ds. Look at your little bundle...soooooooooo cute! How are you finding it, it does get easier..... I promise!!

I am waiting for AF to get more bloods done and waiting on u/s scan before starting clomid(hopefully next cycle) to try for a sibling.................... Driving me nuts as on day 40 of my cycle and no af and negative tests which is crazy as I have been regular and bleeding for about three weeks of every cycle for the last 3/4 months!!! Oh well!

Congratulations to all you lovlies that are now mummys and all those at last utd and      to those still waiting for there time to come xxx

will try to keep up here now x
dilly
p.s does fireopal come on here?


----------



## guider

J9 – sorry to say that DH made it home at 5pm on Sunday, only to leave again early Monday morning, supposedly to return Wednesday, unfortunately it is now Thursday and he won’t be home tonight either! 
I like your update, you must have more fingers and toes than me to be able to count that many grams of protein 

TK – just keeping  that DH is ok for paternity leave, he has told work that he wants to work nearer the office from 1st September, we can but hope!
Hope the preparations are going well for Ks b’day

Vicky – hope everything is going ok for you and that all the bleeding is over 

Bunny – don’t worry about doing loads of personals, it is just lovely to see soo many people all supporting each other 

DK – sorry to hear you are having a rough time at the moment  hope things start to get a bit easier for you soon, you know where we are when you need us

Jenny – hope your DH doesn’t have anything too serious, maybe you should shut him up in a room and you and Ben stay well away, we don’t want either of you coming down with anything  glad to hear the 6week check went well

NG – didn’t you go out to judge the mooing competition for them  how does it feel to finally be official at work?

SF – sorry to hear the baby blues have hit, hope you are manage to get plenty of rest etc and that DH is looking after the pair of you well   

Girliepinx -  how are things going with your twins?

Dilly – great to see you have found us, we weren’t hiding (promise!) how are things going with you?



AFM
I’ve been missing again for the last few days, DH made it back again last Sunday at around 5pm, to leave again early Monday, it was hoped just for a couple of nights but unfortunately it looks like it will be late Friday before he is back. I was doing ok until he told me he wasn’t coming back Wednesday, then things got on top of me again 
I’m doing ok again at the moment, have been for acupuncture this afternoon and am meeting up with the other guiders from my unit for a meal tonight, DH should have been coming, but then so should my neighbour, she’s my young leader but her parents suddenly booked a holiday and one of our regular parent helpers usually comes but when it was arranged she forgot it was her mums birthday  we talked about cancelling it and rescheduling it for some point, but I am soo glad that we decided to keep it as it is so that I have someone other than  to talk to tonight!


----------



## JW3

Dilly - good luck for starting on the clomid again      yes FO has been on this thread too   

Guider     sorry to hear that DH is away again

Ben and me are doing ok I am just very tired    I would love another some time, but in the mean time the doctor has given me the mini pill and has asked me to track my cycles for 3 months.  If there is anything amiss he will investigate.  I am so happy with my GP, he was great with Ben too    However spoke to DH and haven't started taking the pills yet as there is no chance of anything happening because we are both too tired and DH is still ill     Luckily me and Ben won't catch anything as we are both sleeping in Ben's room so that DH doesn't get woken up as he is having to work most of the time


----------



## guider

jenny - hopefully DH should be home in a few hours, just need to wait and see then whether he is awake at all over the weekend or if he is too shattered to do anything, hopefuly we might get the room decorated!
good to hear you have a good relationship with your doctor


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi ladies   

Just thought I'd pop in to let you know how our tx is going.  We had our day 6 scan the other day and have 13 follies and a good lining.  It is still early days so we are just hoping that this time the follies grow equally   .  Have another scan on Monday when they'll decide if/when EC will happen but they say it could be Wednesday   .  Been having a lot of pains and ewcm but know these are a good sign   .

No personals I'm afraid, me and DH have had food poisoning since yesterday and my head is pounding and I daren't take anything for it. Trying to drink lots of water but cannot face any more food   .

Back online in a few days.

Hope you are all well and having a nice weekend.

J9


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news J9 xxxxxxx


----------



## malbec

J9 - so pleased it's going well. Good luck hun! xxx


----------



## daisy22

Hi girls,

Hi seren, sorry you have the baby blues sweetie- hope your starting to feeel a bit brighter   

Hi J9, sorry you have food poisoning hun   - hope you feel better soon   . 13 follies is fab- got everything crossed for you hun!

Hi Malbec, how are things with you hun?

Hi Jenny, its fab that your dr is so great- makes all the difference! Hope dh feels better soon   

Hi Guider, hope dh made it home OK and has been awake so you can spend some time together.

Hi Vicky good luck with your job interview on Mon!   

Hi Dilly, lovely to hear your enjoying being a mummy! Hope you dont have to wait too long for the U/S scan   

Hi NG, hope the cows aren't making too much noise and keeping you up!!

Hi DK, sorry your still having a rough time hun   

Hi TK, ah your plans for K's birthday sound lovely!!   

Hi Clare, how are things with you hun?   

  to anybody I missed!!

AFM, I am on nights again!!  I was celebrating thinking M/S was getting less!! Well I was wrong- just puked in a sink at work- lovely- NOT!! What a glamorous life I lead!! I think the tiredness from nights makes it worse!!


----------



## vickym1984

Daisy, thats not nice. Hope it eases up again asap x


----------



## Topkat08

Hello Stranger's

Thought I'd pop on while K is busy playing with his toys 

Vicky ~ Sorry to hear about the bleeds hun  i hope they stopped now!  I remember having a bleed at about 7 weeks and boy was i worried/scared/upset but luckily is was nothing to worry about  x Glad the doppler is putting ur mind at rest. x

Bunny ~ How r u feeling hun? Dont worry about personals, i think we all know u've had a lot going on, its just nice to hear from ya. Hope friday went as well as can be expected  x

DK ~ Hope all is well with u and Jack  x

Jenny ~ Typical blooming man eh, feels rough and expects us to do everything  Glad all went well at ur 6 week check, Ben is a nice weight as well  Have u thought anymore about the pill? I dont blame u if u decide u dont want to take it and if's there's no nookie going on, ur alright  I refused point blank to even take the prescription from my gp  x

NG ~ How r u doing hun? I love the name u have picked for a girl, it's not very common either is it! I hope the cows have been behaving themselves and letting u sleep. We live by a lake so we get the geese...although it's annoying i think ur torture beats ours  x

SF ~ Im so sorry to hear ur suffering badly with the baby blues, it's horrible when things dont turn out how we once imagined them but remember things _will _get better, hopefully sooner rather than later for ya hun  x

Dilly ~ Glad u've found ur way over here! Sorry to hear af is playing up for ya..always the way isnt it, when u dont want to see her, she shows up but when ur waiting on her...she disappears  Hows ur gorgeous little man doing? Hope u all had fun celebrating his birthday  x

Guider ~ Sorry to hear DH has had to go away again! Things are bound to get on top of ur hun, ur on the home run of ur pregnancy so it's normal to want dh around! Isnt there anyway he could work closer to home?! Hope u enjoyed ur meal and had a good ol' natter  x

J9 ~    Whoop Whoop Great news about ur lining and follies hun! Hope ur scan goes well tomorrow and u can have EC on Weds  I have a good feeling about ur missus!  
Sorry to hear u had food poisoning... hope ur both feeling a little better  x

Daisy ~ Sorry to hear ur _still_ suffering with MS  hope it subsides soon and u dont have it throughout the pregnancy. Bummer about night shifts! x

Sorry no more time for personals, K's getting restless now lol x  to everyone i've not mentioned!

Back later hopefully
TK x


----------



## JW3

J9 - woohoo sounds like it is going great, I am so excited for you.  Good luck for Monday          Hope you are not feeling ill too long       Can't believe you are nearly at EC already.  Hoping and praying it all goes well         

p.s. you can have that Gaviscon liquid that tastes like aniseed it is totally safe, my GP prescribed me it when I was having my tx and I had gastroentiritis and he said its fine when pregnant etc. and I've had that when I had heartburn in pregnancy.  He also prescribed me something else at the same time but can't remember what that was.


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks TK-Got my midwife appt tues so will mention it to her then but havent had anything on over a week now, so hoping thats it. Got the gender scan next sunday too x


----------



## NG

J9 - fab news on follies, hope everything goes well tomorrow    hope the food poisoning clears up soon   

guider - hope dh got home and you've managed some painting    hope thats him home for a while now.  my dh due home in another week, counting down the days   

seren -     hope your starting to feel a bit better

TK - geese or cows, too close to call!    they have been moved to another field now so no problems sleeping!

daisy - i remember that stage of thinking m/s was going away then it would come back when you least expect it.  i think mine started to calm down from 13wks, then was gone completely by 15/16wks.  hope the working nights isn't too bad

jenny - wow 12 pounds already, thats fab! hope dh doesn't have you running after him too much!

hello to everyone i have missed, i know i've missed loads sorry


----------



## guider

J9 – so sorry to hear you have both been ill, hope you are feeling better and that the follies are coming along well

Vicky – how are things with you?

Malbec – hope all if going well with you

Daisy – hope the MS improves for you soon, it must be hard working nights on top of it 

Topkat – you must be soo excited to be celebrating K’s first birthday, hope you have a great time, make the most of it another milestone passed.

Jenny – hope you and little Ben are both still well and keeping away from any germs DH may have 

NG – are you excited now your ticker is only reading double figures left?

AFM
DH made it home late on Friday, 
The room is all painted and the border up
Next weekend my parents come to help make some shelves (and the cot if they remember to bring the screws with them, we already have the rest of the cot!)
Last night we had a bit of a falling out with  don’t know what time it was but she arrived in out bedroom meowing a lot, but in a muffled voice. DH finally put the light on to see what the problem was. I decided to keep my eyes tightly closed and pretend to still be asleep at the point I heard him say ‘what’s that in your mouth, it’s moving’ it seems that the excited/muffled meowing, was to proudly show us the mouse she had caught. It must be at least 5 years since she has bought anything in. well the pretend sleep worked, DH got up, caught the mouse and took it out, unfortunately he didn’t explain this to  who i could just hear for the remainder of the night searching everywhere for her missing pet (yes with our  it would be a pet, not dinner, she likes to make friends and play with her new toys until the break!)
DH went to work this morning
And more importantly he came home again tonight 
Started to arrange today who is available to come out for a meal before i finish work, so that should be nice. One girl said was there anyone else i would like there, didn’t like to ask if i had to have everyone from work there


----------



## JamesBrown

Evening   

Thanks for all your well wishes   .  Feeling much better now and the tx is still going great (so far   ).  I had a scan today and I have been like this for the rest of the day >   .

I don't know the exact numbers, I just had a few stares at the follie tally sheet the nurse had.  I have 2 at 16, lots at 14 and 13, a few between 10 and 13 and 8 below 10.  I think the count is something over 20 now, although I worked out that around 16 of them are of decent sizes   .  Lining had gone down from 10.6 to 9.7 but maybe this is down the the orgalutran.  Have another scan tomorrow.  EC will be Thursday or Friday.  I've never got this far before ladies.  The nurses were all so pleased.   

Guider - wooh on getting the decorating done and DH being home too - yippee!  Enjoy.

Hi NG - Hope all is going well.  

Vicky - How exciting re the gender scan!  

Hi Jenny - Brilliant news on Ben putting on weight.  What a cutie.

TK - Happy birthday to your little man!  Where are you in your clomid cycle now?   

Daisy  -    re the M/S.  When I was ill at the weekend I just kept thinking I hope pregnancy sickness wasn't as bad.  Maybe wishful thinking.

Malbec - How's things with you chick?  

J9
x


----------



## serenfach

Hi all.. thanks for the well wishes  I'm fighting the blues hard, but it's all a little overwhelming still, 'specially with Isaac having Colic and constipation  It's all such a massive learning curve. He's doing well apart from that.. now weighing in at a whopping 10lbs 8oz already  My HV says it's a great weight though and that he's not a 'little fatty' like I was worried he was 

Hope you're all doing ok.. will [hopefully] be back with you all soon to catch up Xx

Keep safe


----------



## JamesBrown

Oh Laura, I really do hope you start to feel better soon.  I don't know what to say, it must be such a massive life change.  Things will get easier.     
What a good weight, yay!.  Hope Isaac gets better really soon, poor little cutie.   
Thanks for your PM.  Will reply soon hun.


----------



## Topkat08

Only a flying visit...

SF.... Sorry to hear ur still feeling a little low and Isaac is suffering with constipation & colic. Are u BF? If not what formula are u using? Kaelan suffered terribly with the same thing and it was just horrible, we tried every formula there is and the _*only*_ thing that seemed to help him was the Aptamil Comfort (and then hungier babies coz he was a guzzler) and he was like a different baby and those colic drops (cant remember what there called but it's in a red and white box) and grip water is good although i *think* its not suitable until about 12 weeks.

As for number 2's.... K would scream for about an hour before he'd finally go and to help him a little we would lie him on his back and gently bring each leg up to his belly in a cycling motion and that seemd to help him a little.

It's all trial & error in the game of parenting and although we all have this perfect image of what a family will be like, sometimes it doesnt always start of all rosey like we had hoped but believe me things _*do*_ get better!!!

This has probably been no help but i just wanted to let ya know that it does get easier!

He's a nice weight so ur doing something right 

J9 ~ Great news about ur scan hun! Things are sounding good  hope ur scan goes well today 

 to everyone else, hope ur all alright. sorry no time, got the hairdressers 

Back later x x


----------



## JW3

SF      hope that things improve soon with Isaac.

Ben also is grouchy before he has done a poo and for the first few weeks there weren't many but that soon changed but he still gets grouchy before hand and this can be hours and hours before anything comes out at which point he looks really happy.  I read in the Dr Spock book that I have that babies have to learn to poo and to start with they don't know which muscles to push with and which to hold with and sometimes they get the wrong ones and this can cause the problem.

J9 - good luck       

Off to the park later for a picnic, even though its very wet out here   

Jenny xx


----------



## vickym1984

SF   

J9-Hope the scan today went well xx

Had midwife check up today which went well, blood pressure a littl high, but I think thats because I was getting annoyed as the midwife arrived 45 min late! (luckily in the end I only got in about 25 min late as the person between the first lady and me hadnt showed), they got baby on their doppler , was very active lol


----------



## serenfach

Thanks loads for the support, ladies  and the advice, TK  [we're on the Aptamil Comfort, too]

Sorry about the 'me' posts at the minute, but I'm spending all of my spare time on the net looking for advice/tips etc re his current problems. We have a new problem now, too.. teats!  They're either too slow or too fast for him.

ANYWAY............ thank you, again  LOTS of luck to those going through tx.. lots of hugs for those with their BFP's.. and more hugs to those not ttc/have had their babies already  Hope you're all ok Xx


----------



## daisy22

Hi girls,

Just a flying visit from me cuz I'm on my holidays!!

Hi seren, Sorry your still feeling blue hun.   . it must be really hard esp with Issac suffering a bit too   . have you tried the tomme tipee with the anit clic valves- like a widget? Infacol is quite good for colic but not sure when they take it from one. Its a bit contrversial ao you amy want to speak to health visitor but you can give some cooled boiled water too- prob just an ounce- may help with constipation too. 

Hi J9, Wowser!!!    Those follies are fab!!    Wishing you the best of luck with EC hun!!   

Hi Vicky, how did the job interview go hun? Have you heard anything yet? Good luck with the scan on sunday   


Hello to the other lovely ladies!! Going out for food now!! So I'll pop on later in the weekand see how things are going.


----------



## JW3

Vicky    great news about the baby being active, not long until your next scan now   

Daisy - hope you are having a great time    

TK - how are you?    

SF      hope you are finding some good solutions   

J9 - thinking of you, hope you are feeling well and good luck for Thursday      that is so nice about the nurses being really pleased     Hope you get someone good for your EC, the consultants & registrars I've seen are all really nice      

Better go DH is off out any minute and I have to go and look after Ben.


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi ladies

Thanks for the good lucks   .  Thanks for your lovely texts too Jenny and SF >    .

The latest is that at my scan today I had 34 follies and a lining of 11.9!  All of a sudden I have over stimmed and am at risk of ohss   .  EC is Thursday at 9.10am (just triggered   ).  They will do a blood test then in order to decide whether to freeze all of any embryos we get and wait a few months for FET or to put one or two back in and freeze the rest. So now, we are prepared for the fact that ET might not go ahead yet but on the bright side, they are confident we are going to get lots of embies   .  I couldn't believe how much they had grown overnight.  The ones which were 16mm yesterday had gone to 20 and the rest were around 17/18! Unbelievable.  Of course, there were quite a few new/small ones too.

Getting told off for being on the laptop so must go - for the last few days I've had a stonking headache, really struggled with it this afternoon.  The nurses say it is due to all the oestrogen in my body, plus, my boobs are really killing me, my stomach is heaving and I keep getting pins and needles in my left hand!  Taking aspirin to help. 

J9
x


----------



## vickym1984

Glad EC is going ahead J9,    that OHSS stays away and ET can go ahead with soem nice embies xxx


----------



## clomid user

sf,hun i no wot your going through i had the same with my little man he had colic but it went within a few weeks,they do special bottles for colic i think there called dr brownlie or something like that..and as for the teats i used to make my own holes because they were either to slow or to fast so i used to steralise the needle and just do another hole..lol..it worked tho.
most people get the blues after giveing birth i did aswell as my sister it must be a mixed emotion feeling aswell,i hope you start to feel better soon..im sure you will as it does get better..i truely dont no how i coped my son was astmatic aswell and i was a single parent,he didnt even eat food he feed on milk untill he was 2 as everything he ate he would sick up....your not alone babes and if theres anything i can help you with then please ask..ive been through everything with my kids and on my own aswell..good luck and your soon forget them hard times and your be ttc again as i am..lol.xxx

j9,hi hunny woo 30 something eggys thats fab news i hope all goes well.xx

hi everybody else i hope all is well and will be back to post tommrow when ive read up.xx


----------



## JW3

J9 -     some extra luck and babydust for Thursday


----------



## Topkat08

Good morning u gorgeous lot 

Sorry i didnt come back y'day, put K to bed and fell asleep with him

SF ~ Dont u even worry about ur 'me' posts, Isn't that what we're all here for, to help and support eachother? And before Isaac was born, u were _always_ handing out advice and supporting us robably more than u think so im sure we can ''forgive'' ya  
As for teats/ bottles.... have a look at these http://www.babybornfree.co.uk/Bottle-Feeding/109599/Info.aspx & http://www.drbrowns.co.uk/index.php might be worth a shot!

J9 ~   Woohoo   Great news about EC and  34 follies! Hope OHSS stays away and u can go ahead with ET! Im keeping everything crossed for ya hun! Will u find out tomorrow when u have EC when the transfer will be? x

Jenny ~ How r u and ur gorgeous little boy?! Hope all is going well! Did u make it to ur picnic y'day or did the rain have other ideas?! x

Dasiy ~ How r u doing?! Have u had anymore episodes of sickness? Hope ur enjoyed u meal (and kept it down  )

Vicky ~ Glad all went well with ur midwife when she finally arrived! Hope ur blood pressure comes down quick! Not long to go till u find out if ur having a  or  x

CU ~ How u doing stranger? Hope all is well with u and ur's!  Where are u in terms of tx? x

Misty ~ If ur reading this hope ur all alright! Have u had any luck with af's yet?! hows little Dunk doing?! x

PoDsY  ~ If u reading i hope u and ur gorgeous little boy are alright! x x

FO ~ Hopeur enjoying motherhood hun  x

 NG, Malbec, Bunny, Guider, LTGL, KDB, Bellini & anyone else i've missed, hope ur all well & good!

AFM well im on cd29 and no sign of af yet, i did test a few days ago and it was a bfn but i dont think the hpt was either 25 or 50miu so probably done it a little early so i'll wait till the weekend and if nothing, i'll test again 

I might not be on to do personals now till Fri or Sat as i have my mum coming up tonight for K's birthday but i'll be thinking about u all! BUT i _*will*_ be logging on quickly to 'check up' on u J9 as soon as i can  x x x

Luv & Luck to u all
TK x x

/links


----------



## vickym1984

TK-Do you know when you Ov with the clomid this cycle? GL hun xx

CU-Hope ur ok xx

J9-Hope ur having a nice drug free day today


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

Fingers crossed for you TK.  Hope your little man has a fantastic birthday!

Thanks for all your fantastic support ladies.   

Until tomorrow     .

J9
x


----------



## Tama

J9 tones of luck for tomorrow. I can't wait to hear your news            xx


----------



## serenfach

Thanks *TK and CU *  

*Tama*.. GOOD LUCK for your OTD  

*J9*.. lots of luck for tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you and sending many      Txt me, let me know!!

Hi to everyone else Xx


----------



## clomid user

tk..hope af stays away and its a bfp for you...im just waiting for the nurse to call and let me no when ivf starts my notes are with the doctor now so finger crossed they dont keep me waiting too long.xx

vicky..hi hun yes im good thanks just looking forward to my holiday in 11 days,its a pre tx holiday just in case i dont get one next year cos hopefully ill be holding my baby instead..hope your ok whens your scan?

sf..hi hunny hope your feeling better.xx


j9..hope all goes well today with ec..carnt wait to see how many eggs you have.xx

jenny hi hun hows you?

guildier..hi hope dh gets to spend more time at home soon with you.xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi ladies   

Thank you   .

Had EC this morning and they got 22 eggs.  I was really pleased because the consultant who I saw privately in May (and whom I really respect) did the collection.  I had LA and a sedative but do not remember anything about the procedure or going back to my recovery bit.  I think they said I just fell asleep for all of it - bonus!  Had to be on an drip afterwards  for a few hours due to the ohss risk but so far, no sign of it.  I am drinking LOADS!  Fingers crossed we get some fertilized   .

J9
x


----------



## clomid user

j9..oh well done babes,great number of eggys there,i bet you were glad to dont remember anything i hope i dont   keep drinking loads and peeing loads     you better stock up on bog roll lol,when will they be doing et?


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi CU    - How you doing chick?  They say if all goes well ET would be Saturday or Sunday.  I'm having to keep a drinking/weeing diary for the hospital - what a pain   .


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news J9. Lots of stay away OHSS vibes coming your way


----------



## clomid user

j9,oh are you   your be doing the same diary in 9 months for your baby feeds..i used to write mine down so i could remember   wear you dont get much sleep..this is the one babes i just know it is.xx

hi vicky.x


----------



## trixxi

J9.... thats fab news    ...... 22 eggs    .....  sending you heaps of         for ET on sat/sun ......   

Hi vicky ... hows you? have things settled down??

Hi CU


----------



## clomid user

Hi trixxi hun how are you? wear r you now,sorry i dont come on much.lol.x


----------



## trixxi

CU ...OH i am ok thanks just a a sh*tty break and now we are all back to work and school      i am in glasgow!!!  only joking!!    not having anymore tx, just trying to move my life forward and accept what we have and be happy with my lot    ... when do you expect to start your tx hun??


----------



## kdb

J9 - that's brilliant, well done!!!

Trixxi


----------



## JW3

J9 - woohoo that is great news       can't wait to hear about your embies     good luck


----------



## vickym1984

Everything has settled at the moment, don't want to jinx it, but tomorrow will be 2 weeks since any spotting x


----------



## NG

wow 22 eggs J9, fab news! fingers crossed everything goes to plan for sat or sun   

vicky, glad to hear spotting has cleared up - hopefully you can relax a bit more and start enjoying it!


----------



## JamesBrown

Thanks, once again ladies.

       we have 17 normally fertilized eggs sitting in the lab.  They are going to provisionally book us in for ET on Sunday, however, if all going well, they will call us early Sunday morning and re-arrange it for perhaps Tuesday as they are hoping to take them to blasts.  I am totally, totally shocked.

A bit frustrated becasue I can't tell DH. He has gone to a funeral/wake this morning and had to leave his phone so I could take the call from the hospital.

J9
x


----------



## trixxi

J9 ........ thats amazing news hun    17    sending you loads of      for the next few 

days


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news J9 xxxxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Thanks you lovely ladies   

Vicky - Wahoo, not long until the gender scan.   

Trixxi - Sorry to hear you are still having such a rubbish time.  We are all hear for you if you wanna let it all out.   

x


----------



## Tama

J9 that is amazing hun, well done      I am sure they will take them to blast for you       Keep drinking    Sending you tones of positive vibes hun     So pleased for you    xx


----------



## JW3

J9 - woohoo               so pleased for you.  Good luck for going to blast, hope you get some great blasts for frosties        even though hopefully you will not need them         

Vicky     great news about the spotting holding off, good luck for your next scan


----------



## trixxi

J9 .....  dont you be worrying about me ... i am fine    ........ whats the difference if they go to blast or not??  sorry if this is a really stupid question but feeling particularly stupid these days!!


----------



## serenfach

*J9*.. WOOHOOOOOOOOO!! Way to go, lady!!  I'll be  and sending LOTS of  vibes to those bazillion embies! 

*Tama*.. you naughty girl.. I posted a 'good luck for your OTD' ealier in the thread and you didn't see it. Smacked bum for you, missy!  

That's about all my brain can catch up with right now.. sorry, ladies. I currently have a mighty painful ear infection in both ears and now also a tooth abcess. Lovvvvvley  - however, the mix of painkillers the doc gave me this morning has me so spaced out [and pain free, yipee] I whistled while I washed up earlier. I hope they keep working like this 

Hope you're all doing ok.. promise to be back soon with some decent personals! 

*Trixxi*.. thanks again for your PMs and *TK, CU, J9* and everyone else for your support. It really helps Xx


----------



## daisy22

Just a flying post as still on my hols!!

Seren, big hugs hun   - hope you feel better soon.

J9, Yay!! 17 is fantastic- I'm sure you'll get to blast!! I had mild OHSS- Sounds like your doing the right things though- hope it stays away hun.


----------



## Tama

Hiya Seren, thank you - sorry hun must have missed that one    Hope you feel better soon. xx


----------



## malbec

Hey girlies,

Sorry for lack of personals but 'Would I Lie to You' about to start on telly and it took me yonks to catch-up with your posts.

Firstly, big hugs to you all. I am keeping up with your posts and both crying and grinning along with you at your set-backs and positive news respectively. 

*J9* - I'm ecstatic that you got 17 fertilised embies! I hope you get to blast and have some frosties out of it too! Keep us posted!                 

*SF* - sorry you are feeling blue. It's so natural and normal and you will get through this. It will be so worth it and I'm sure already is. Make sure you are getting out and seeing people! 

*Trixxi *- getting embies to blast stage (day 5) gives a better chance of resulting in pregnancy. To give an example, the success rates at the Oxford unit are 47% of all IVF cycles in women <36 yrs old resulting in clinical pregnancies but 57% of IVF cycles at blast stage resulting in pg for women <36 yrs.

Lots of love y'all

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Afternoon all

Malbec -    - Thank you.  How's things with you?  

Tama - I have my fingers crossed very tightly for you.  Saw you are going on holiday - have a great time.                   

SF -                             

Daisy - Hi love.  Hope your holiday is fab and that all is well with you.

Vicky - Is it your gender scan this weekend?

Jenny - Hope you managed to get your house sorted out.   

Trixxi - lots of    to you.  

It is awfully quiet on here nowadays.  Where did you all go    ?  Enjoying the sun no doubt.

Embryologist called today.  16 of the 17 are still dividing but 1 is a bit slower so I think we can rule that one out now sadly.  ET is provisionally booked for 10.30 tomorrow but hopefully they'll call in the morning and delay it until Tuesday      
Still in shock   .

Have a great weekend ladies.

J9
x


----------



## JW3

J9 - good luck for tomorrow (but hopefully Tuesday)             Great news that 16 are still going well that is a fabulous result      

AFM still a bit of a disaster round my house, can't believe how many times a day Ben poos and had several nappy leakages to deal with    And the house still needs cleaning top to bottom.  However have started expressing bottles now we are established exclusively BF so going to try getting one of my parents to give him that later today and then DH will give him a bottle tomorrow hopefully and I can finally after 8 weeks have a proper break     Really glad I have managed to stick with it but there is great support round here which has really helped me keep going.


----------



## JamesBrown

Awww, Jenny, sorry to hear about all that mess.  What a poopy pants.  Hope the expressed milk plan works.  I take my hat off to you, I really do, must be such hard work.  Hope you get to have a break. 

Going to venture out somewhere in a mo, just to sit in the sun.  Foolishly attempted a supermarket shop yesterday and ended up so swollen and sore that I had to shuffle around like an old lady.  Tis getting better mind.   
DH is going out tonight for a boozy bbq, his first session since we started the IVF so I dread what state he will be in tomorrow.  Going to treat him becasue he has tried his very best in being healthy for the last 2 weeks   .

x


----------



## malbec

Hey girls,

I feel like I'm drowning right now... my younger brother just called and told us his girlfriend is pregnant. He was very sensitive about it, said it 'wasn't really planned' and that it seems really unfair (as in unfair that it has happened so easily for them and they know what we're going through) but that they are happy and had talked about getting married/having children together.

They have their 12 week scan on Friday and then we'll all be together for my cousin's wedding up North. DH is now saying he doesn't want to come up North with me for the wedding as he can't handle the baby talk which he says my parents and brother/girlfriend will undoubtedly have. I'm really upset. I'm worried about that too but I can't not go to a family wedding - will make me look like a complete heartless b!tch who can only think about her own problems. Also don't want to go on my own - will make him look like a complete b*stard and make me feel totally unsupported.

My brother has said they don't want to tell the extended family next w/e anyway as it would be unfair to use my cousin's big day to announce their own news. So it should only be us and my parents that know. Providing no-one notices the obvious - that she's not drinking.

We're both so depressed and I just feel like every time another couple we know get pregnant it drives another wedge between us. We're even talking about splitting up now which I don't think either of us really mean but we just both feel so lost and unhappy.

I feel like I must be such a bad person for not being happy for my brother but instead only being able to feel pain and depression at my own failure.

We just bailed out on going to our friend's for dinner tonight too - how lame is that?

x


----------



## daisy22

Hi Malbec, oh hun   . I think that every single one of us can relate to how you are feeling. I remember our best friends (who never wanted to have children) announced to us at a wedding they were having a baby. It was like a knife through my heart and i cried and cried- for weeks actually. I just couldn't bring myself to talk about it to them. I was happy for them but mt heart was broken. with it being your brother it makes it so hard for you.   .  You and dh are not lame for cancelling tonight or thinking about not going to the wedding. Sometimes you have to put yourself and your feelings 1st. Dh may change his mind before next weekend about going. If its just your brother and parents who know then hopefully they will be sensitive enough not to go on and on about it. I think only people who have felt the total heartbreak of infertility can undertsand how devasting it can be and how damaging it can be to relationships. I'm sure like you say its prob more to do with the stress of it all than actally wanting to split up. I know it may not be for everyone- but I did find counselling really helpful. It helped me no end- i was able to get it free of charge through the fertility clinic. Thinking of you     

Hi J9, if you do get called in tomorow- best of luck hun!! I am pretty sure your gonna be going to blast with all those embies!!!


----------



## malbec

Thanks *Daisy*, yeah I'm hoping DH will change his mind regarding the wedding in a few days. If so I'll speak to my mum too and ask her to be sensitive to our feelings - that we're really pleased for them and glad they will be getting a much wanted grandchild but that we will find it incredibly difficult to listen to conversations about pregnancy and babies so would really appreciate it if they could try not to have those conversations when we're there. If that makes them think we're completely horrible people then so be it. I don't care as long as it works and helps us get through the 2 nights we're staying up there in the same hotel as them all.

We could get 1 free counselling session at the fertility clinic but would have to pay for any subsequent ones. I kind of feel like I should keep the free one incase our ICSI cycle fails as I think that would just push me over the edge.

Anyway, enough about me. I really hope *J9* gets a call tomorrow saying to hold off til Tuesday coz those embies are going to blast!

Lots of love all,

a sobbing Malbec - finishing off last night's bottle of red.

xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Malbec >         

It is a totally gut wrenching experience when family members announce pregnancies.  I've been there too and first thing I did was cry hysterically.  My dad was just totally shocked and didn't get it.  I felt so stupid and selfish.  I was like "Why them and not us".  He told me (in a very insensitive manner) that my brother had got his girlfriend pregnant.  My mum has never exactly had tact in announcing my brothers friends pregnancies either - most of the time it is people I don't even know!    Now when she tells me I snap and say "Well good for them, I'm so pleased for them" < obviously in a sarcastic way.  I'm getting angry just thinking about it!
Gah, the timing of them telling you is a bit rubbish.  You do right to speak to your mum about it first.  I really hope that DH does go with you and that people repsect your feelings.  How upsetting that you have been talking about splitting up.  Really hope it doesn't come to that hun.  Jeez, why oh why do we all have to go through this IF malarkey, it's so hurtful   .  We are here for you lovely.   
I can understand why you have avoided seeing your friends tonight.  I'd be the same.  Enjoy your wine.   

Thanks for your kind messages ladies.  I'll update tomorrow.   

x


----------



## NG

malbec       i know how hard it is hun, both my dhs sisters fell preg wihtin 2 months of each other while we were going through everything, and i remember very well how awful i felt when i found out then i would beat myself up for feeling how i was feeling.  it is hard and so true that no-one really understands unless they've been through IF.  i'm so sorry to hear you have been talking about splitting up with DH too    IF is definately one of the biggest tests to a marraige. towards the end of last year i started hitting the self destruct button a bit but i think in some round about way it was my way of trying to feel like i was taking control and being in charge of something in my life - if that makes any sense   .  my only advise is to keep talking to each other and keep being there for each other as much as you can


----------



## serenfach

DH has just taken Isaac to the hospital with his constipation and Colic.. he's screamed all day today bless him. I have a face like the Elephant Man from this damned abcess [it's flippin agony] so I'm housebound. Just time to quickly say..

*Malbec*, a 'failure' is something you are NOT. Wipe that word right our of your vocabulary babe, because you've NO use for it whatsoever. I echo all the advice the others have given you, too  Xx

Hi to everyone else Xx *J9*, keep us posted!!


----------



## JamesBrown

Oh SF, hope the hospital can help poor little Isaac. You sound very run down to me   .

x


----------



## vickym1984

SF-You, your H and Isaac will be in my prayers x


----------



## malbec

Thanks ladies.

*SF *- hope all is OK and you get some help from the hospital for Isaac and some support yourself.

*Vicky* - good luck with gender scan tomorrow, can't wait to hear what you're having (if you plan to tell us!).

DH and I have talked things through - of course don't want to split up, it's just sometimes you feel so isolated anyway it makes you think 'might as well just be alone' - it's like a self-preservation thing I guess. In a way I am glad he feels the pain as much as I do as I know he really dearly wants children as I do, rather than be a partner who is 'not bothered' or only doing it for me. But it still makes it even harder / more pressure I feel that I can't give him what we both want.

Anyway he's still saying he;s not coming to the wedding but I'm hoping he'll come round having slept on it. If he doesn't I am not going on my own, I would have to make up that I'm really ill at the end of the week and can't travel as I just could not face my family on my own and would be too ashamed for them to know / guess the truth.

I have suggested we could just go up on the Saturday for one night - could pretend that he has to work on Friday and just drive up on Sat. Wedding doesn't start until 2:30pm so have plenty of time, then at least we could let my parents and brother have some time together Friday when they can talk excitedly about stuff and on the Sat the days events will be dictated by the wedding.

The whole thing is just making me feel so panicky though - so desperately don't want to let my family down but also don't want to go up there and DH be difficult/antisocial.

Sorry for the continued moan.

xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi Malbec.  Your plan to only go on the Saturday sounds perfectly sensible and reasonable to me.  
Don't apologise, you aren't moaning at all   .  We all have bad days when get bad news and we feel like we can't cope with it all anymore.  It is made even worse when you feel like you are supposed to put on a fake face and look like you are glad when inside you are gutted.  
Glad you and DH are talking it through.  Hope he comes round to your idea.


----------



## JamesBrown

Malbec - Hope you have woken up feeling a little better today.

Enjoy the sun ladies.  Looks like a scorcher to me.

x


----------



## vickym1984

Malbec    You guys do whats best for you. If you have to cancel, then thats what you need to do to protect yourselves xx

Yes, I will be back later after the scan to reveal the flavour


----------



## JamesBrown

Yeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
Embryologist just called.  All embryos still going well so ET is Tuesday now.  She said I was cream of the crop and was shocked when I told her how long it had taken to get there.
We are absolutely delighted.  So far so good.   
Off to go get my bloods done to check out the ohss situation.

x


----------



## JamesBrown

So excited for you Vicky!


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news J9, sounds like its going really well!

We have had a gender scan this morning and


----------



## JamesBrown

I knew it - I told you so.   

I'm thrilled for you.  Just think of all those cute clothes you can buy!

x


----------



## JW3

Vicky - congratulations, what great news about your little girl   

J9 - brilliant news about going to blast.  I will be thinking about you on Tuesday and praying it works first time.  Surely the odds of getting a bfp when you get to this stage with a blast are quite high.  Hope that the OHSS stays away and that you also get some blasts to freeze            

Malbec      sorry to hear about the stress that your family event is causing you     it si so hard for DHs as well isn't it?     Don't know whether you fancy the counselling but I managed to get 5 free counselling sessions from my employers employee support scheme, it was confidential so they don't know that I took them.  I think quite a lot of big employers and/or unions may offer this.  It wasn't specific to IF but I did manage to get a lot of my chest.

SF      for you and Isaac.  I really hope the hospital can help and that you are all doing much better soon        

AFM the expressed bottle has worked a treat and now I am on my break until about 7.30pm      Better go and have a nap.  

Oh yes my sister is pregnant again after only just starting trying.    Am really pleased for her but why can't this happen to some of the lovely girls on here?

Jenny xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi Jenny - Real glad the expressed milk worked.  Enjoy your well earned break   .
Went to hospital and had bloods done this morning.  Bloods results from Thursday were fine.  I've been told to cut back on my drinking water. I've been doing 5-6 litres at day and been going to the loo every 15 minutes!
I keep thinking the same about the blast thing but have to keep pulling myself down as I know all too well how each bit is a milestone which can go wrong at any time.  We always had thought we'd have 2 put back in but I'm reckoning the clinic will insist on 1.  It is such a hard decision.  I really can't decide.   

x


----------



## malbec

*J9* - Great news that you're going for blast! The success rates at our clinic are 10% higher from blasto cycles than overall - and bearing in mind that for many women they recommend only putting 1 back in at blast stage it gives a pretty good indication of how much that increases chances. Woo-hoo! Long overdue for you girly. 

*Vicky* - Congratulations that you're having a girl! So pleased for you. You only need to read up on half the baby name book now 

AFM, have had a nice day out today, went to Cotswold Wildlife Park with my next door neighbour and her two boys (2.5 years and 6 months old) as her DH was working. It was fun - sun is glorious, the toddler was very well behaved and we saw lots of cool animals and went on the choo choo train after being nagged all the way round about it! Also told her about my bro's news and she was very supportive. At least she's had her 2 now so it's easier to open up to people who are less likely to spring another suprise pg announcement on you!!

DH still saying he's not coming next w/e. I am trying to get him to agree to come on the Saturday and us just stay one night - then I could be quite honest with my parents and tell them we want to give them time alone with bruv to coo over scan pics etc but don't feel we could cope with it... at least that way we are still making the effort to come to the wedding but making it clear that we can't handle baby talk so would hopefully stop them going on about it.

I don't want to play my hand too early though as if DH totally refuses to go to the wedding I really don't want to go and feel I'll have to wait to the end of the week and cry off sick. If I've already hinted about finding it hard then it'll be obvious we're lying.

Enjoy what's left of the w/e anyway girls.

xxx


----------



## JW3

J9 - I did wonder whether you would be agonising over the 1 or 2 question        I suppose if the clinic do insist if you have plenty of blasts to freeze you will get other chances (although hopefully you are not going to need them         ).  Glad that the bloods were good    .  5-6 litres of water     no wonder you kept going    Good luck for Tuesday    

Hi Malbec


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi Malbec.  Thanks for the info re blasts.  I really do hope we get there.  I read that around 50% of embryos don't make it past day 3.  I've gone blast googling bonkers!  It is something I never dreamt would happen to us so know little about it.

Your DH seems quite determind about not going to the wedding. Was he never keen on going anyway?  Even though weddings mostly are lovely and fun, sometimes, if you don't know people well or for some other reason, they can seem like a total chore.  Whatever you decide to do, I really hope it works out for the best.   
Brilliant that you had a nice day out.


----------



## JamesBrown

Jenny, posted the same time as me.  I am totally agonising over it.  DH insists on 2 but I don't feel like I was prepared enough for this to potentailly happen iykwim. Aren't you supposed to be napping young lady   .

Lots of          to SF.  Hope today has been a better day.


----------



## malbec

*J9* - DH is the kind of person who's natural first answer is always 'no' if you suggest something / get an invite somewhere or come to the time when you're actually about to go to an event. He's bailed out on a few family get togethers. It's my mum's side up in Huddersfield who make the effort but they can be a bit much to be honest which is fine by me to go myself sometimes as other older cousins do the same (sometimes other halves are working or what have you) but not when it's a WEDDING. I've found I can only really cope with seeing them all once a year or less these days anyway and we already had a family w/e in Blackpool in June). He can be like this with weddings of my friends too though (e.g. have to force him to go to the 'after party' the next day that they inevitably have nowadays!) - it really annoys me that I have to negotiate with him to get him to support me at times like this though - surely most men would just accept that weddings are important to go to or would actively enjoy socialising. He can just be a right stick in the mud.

As for the 1 blast or 2 question - if multiples are a real no-go then I would say go for 1. Personally I think I'd be tempted to go for 2 just in case we lost our other chances and the others didn't end up being able to freeze but then, you can't really think like that can you - having a multiple birth does have a lot of risks etc and you are in the young mum bracket for IVF 

*Jenny* - hello lovey, thanks for your kind words. Sounds like you are doing fab as a new mum, shame about poo-gate situations left right and centre!

Well my mum called for the usual w/e chat about half an hour ago and I totally broke down on the phone and was sobbing. I feel terrible but then I don't want them to think I feel fine, I kind of want to confirm for them how hard we find it.

xxx


----------



## daisy22

Hi girls,

Hi Vicki, just seen your text hun!! Many congratulations!!!!   

Hi J9, great news your going to blast!!    we were only allowed 1 back- and they had made it very clear from the start. I was a bit gutted at 1st but after lots of reading I felt it was the right decision for us. I have wanted to be a mummy for so long - i really want to enjoy it- and if i am totally honest twins scare me a bit. I have been really freaked out about everything being OK with one- not sure I wouldn't send myself insane with worry if i had more   . Its a very individual thing and only you and dh can decide what's right for you (unless your clinic say just 1). Good luck with ET on tues- you should be very proud of yourself hun!!

Hi Malbec, it sounds like a wise idea to keep your cards close to your chest hun. Dh may feel differently by thurs or friday.   Could you sit him down and talk to him- maybe not today- but perhaps tomorow and explain how important it is that he goes with you to support you? I'm glad you were able to talk to your mum- your right if they know how hard it is for you- hopefully they will be understanding and thoughtful.     

Hi Jenny, great news the expressed milk is working and you are getting a break!

Hi Seren, poor you and poor little Issac.   . What a stressful time your having. Hope they can sort things out for you hun. Whats your health visitor like- she might be able to offer some help/advice   

Hi Ng   

AFM, back from Norfolk- but seem to have a tummy bug- wasn't a pleasant drive back!! Dh had an upset tummy earlier in the week so think he may have given it to me. Only just managing to keep water down at the minute. I'm sure it'll clear up soon.


----------



## living-the-good-life

Hey ladies, sorry to copy and paste you but thought you might like to know the following.....

I'm pleased announce that at 00.05 the 19th of august, Harriet Lola came into the world 5 weeks early weighing in at 5lb 6oz. She has a head of dark hair and perfect red lips! Words can't describe just how happy I am to be her mummy!!

I hope you're all ok? Sending lots of luck to those cycling x


----------



## malbec

Congrats LTGL! Lovely name. xxx


----------



## serenfach

Just wrote a post and lost it   

I'll come back and try again later.


----------



## JamesBrown

OMG - Congratulations LTGL! What a gorgeous name.  She sounds lovely!

                    

Back later ladies or maybe tomorrow.  Just been out for a massive meal with DH.  Don't think my stomach could handle such an amount so we are going to chill and watch a film.

x


----------



## vickym1984

Congrats LTGL


----------



## Topkat08

Good morning lovely's,

Sorry haven't posted for a few days, been kinda crazy to haven't had the chance 

Vicky ~ Congratulations on having a  u must be so excited. Now comes the fun part of choosing a name 

SF ~ How r u feeling now babe? hope things are looking a little brighter & ur ear infection is clearing up!  How did Isaac Get on at the hospital the other day? P.S I love ur new pic... Such a cutie! 

CU ~ How r u doing hun? Hope u hear from the nurse soon & they don't keep u waiting 2 long 2 start 

Trixxi ~ How r u doing hun? hope things have improved with u & dh and life's treating u much kinder 

KDB ~ Hope all is well hun 

NG ~ hows the pregnancy going hun? apart from quick lol i cant believe ur 27wks already  x

Daisy ~ R u still suffering with MS? x

Jenny ~ lol @ ur comment about nappies! Just when u think their nappies are turning 'normal' they start teething and all the leakages return  Hope Ben takes to the bottles of ur EBM  x

Malbec ~ Im so sorry ur feeling a depressed over the news of ur brother and which one of us on here wouldn't feel how u do?! I hope ur and dh sort things out soon. Having to go through IF is bl**dy hard work and emotionally draining and it does put pressure on relationships but so does having a baby, im sure ur and dh are feeling the exact same way but not sure how to support eachother without u both getting upset.
I know u might not believe it but u _WILL_ have ur own child, sooner rather than later i hope! Ur *NOT* a failure and u don't ever think that, these things are sent to test us but u will overcome it! 

J9 ~    Brilliant news about ur embryos    im keeping everything crossed for u and the very best of luck tomorrow hun! I've got a really good feeling about this for u! Before u know it, u'll be announcing ur bfp!      x
LTGL ~   OMG Congratulations on the birth of ur daughter Harriet Lola  ​​
Do u remember writing this when i got ur date for the 18th August... _Topkat - Its actually the 18th of September I'm due, not sure how you put me a month ahead, maybe its an omen_. How weird is that?! Enjoy every precious minute with ur little beauty and can't wait to see some pics  x x

Misty & PoDsY ~ Hope all is well with u both and ur gorgeous little boys! x x

 to everyone i've missed, hope ur all well & good! 

AFM ~ Well my baby is now officially a toddler!  I can't believe how quick the time has gone! Anyway enough about my little monkey here!

Well... Af got me on Sat, so started round 2 of clomid y'day! Although i'm upset, i was kinda expecting it to be a bfn this month with dp being stressed, me being tired etc but we'll sure be making up this month and hopefully......   

I'd better go, Kaelan's trying to catch the cat  x


----------



## Tama

J9 just read back and wanted to say how happy I am for you hun. You deserve this so much and I can't wait to hear how you get on   At our clinic they only let you have one blast back. I would have liked two but having a blast was amazing so I was happy on ET day that we got the best one back. Good luck hun      xx

Malbec I am so sorry you are having to go through this. It is never easy to hear pg news but so much harder when it is family. I have over the last 5 years cried more about pg announcements than anything else, they are heartbreaking not because you are not happy for that person but because you are sad that it is not you. I have had yet another family pg announcement and my heart feels like its breaking just thinking about the fact that they already have a child and get to have another one when we are trying for just one. Sending you tones of BIG     xx

LTGL congratulations   xx

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## kdb

J9, that is fab news about your cream-of-the-crop embies!!   

SF,     xoxoxo

Malbec, honeybee... I'm sorry you are having to go through this tremendous stress and hurt    Hope things get sorted with you and your DH xoxo

LTGL - massive congratulations on becoming a mummy at last   

Hi and hugs to everyone else


----------



## JW3

LGTL - woohoo congratulations on the birth of your baby girl      


J9 - will be thinking of you tomorrow, hope it all goes really well and that your blasts are still doing fabulously       Can you believe very soon you are going to be PUPO?          


TK - good luck with the clomid    

Better go, going to try to take Ben swimming and need to dig out my swimming kit   

Jenny xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi girls

Jenny - Enjoy your swimming.  How lovely. Thanks hun.  I never thought I'd be pupo!   

Daisy - Sorry to hear about you being ill   .  Hope the holiday was good and that you start to feel better soon.   

TK - That is spooky about LTGL's due date mix up.  Sorry to hear that AF got you.  You will get there again!   

Hi KD - Hope you are feeling well and raring to go with your tx.   

Tama - Not long to go       .  Hope you are having a good time away.  We are thinking of going away next week to take my mind off the 2ww.  Keep us posted!                
Have decided anyway about going for just the one.  What with me having pcos and fibroids, it isn't worth the health risks.   

SF - Thanks for all your texts.   
Hope you both get well soon.       

DK - Are you lurking?  If so, please let us you're if you are OK hun.   

Love to everybody else.   

I'll be on tomorrow when hopefully I will be pupo with some frosties too        .  Got a little anxious about how the embies are doing last night and the thought of getting a bfn but realise it is all totally beyond my control.  To be honest, I never thought we'd get this far with the IVF so am grateful just to get here.

J9
x


----------



## Dilee-99

Hey girls
sorry no personals but am lurking and reading. Feeling a bit sorry for myself but will post proper soon. 

Was meant to start provera today as cd50 but has tiny bit spotting this afternoon so maybe should wait to see if natural af as having fsh,tsh,prolactin,lh and testosterone bloods on cd3 done and guess it will be more natural results without the provera.


dilly


----------



## daisy22

Just a quick flying post!!

J9- wishing you the best of luck for tomorow!!!!

LTGL- many congratulations on the birth of your little girl!! - only seems 5 mins since your bfp!!!

Seren, hope your little man is feeling better!

malbec, how are you feeling sweetie!!


Topkat, sorry about af hun- its always horrid- even if you know its comming   

Jenny, hope the swimming went well!!!

KDB, how are things with you hun- you've been a bit quiet lately 

Hi Dilly, sorry your feeling a bit down. I dont know anything about provera to offer any advice hun- sorry   

Hello to the other lovely ladies.

AFM, feeling better today!! Had to go to work today- boo!! totally knackered now!!


----------



## Topkat08

Just a flying visit to say....

Good Luck Today J9!!!

Will be thinking about u hun! x x​​back soon to do some personals x ​


----------



## trixxi

Good luck today J9        ..............


----------



## vickym1984

GL J9


----------



## Dilee-99

good luck j9 lots of      and   
dilly


----------



## JamesBrown

Thanks ladies   

I just can't believe this.  The embryologist said that all 17 fertilized eggs went to blast in the end and that of those, 8 were good enough to freeze          .  She said the gradings were very good and the one they picked to put back was 4AA which she said was brilliant.  I almost cried when she told us.  All those vits were well worth it!  They gave us an estimated 60-70% of success but I am no way assuming it will happen and have my feet firmly on the ground.

ET did not go as great as I was hoping for.  There was a real cold draft, the nurse messed up the monitor and had to get someone in to fix it (I was not amused as my husband could tell   ) and then they had problems with the ultra sound thing because my big old ovaries were casting shadows.  I didn't find it painful down there but did feel the ultra sound thing pressing on me quite horrid.  I relaxed as much as I possibly could.  I did sightly spasm (down there) once but it was after that when she said she saw the flash of light on the screen and all was done. 

Off to acupuncutre again in a mo ladies.  Thanks for all your wonderful support.  It really really does mean a lot to me.   

J9
x


----------



## daisy22

J9

 
Congrats on being PUPO!!!!


Sorry ET wasn't great but I'm sure it wont have affected your blastie!! Enjoy the accupuncture!! 
Congrats on the 8 frosties 2!!!!!!


----------



## JW3

J9 - congrats on being PUPO       It does seem like there are very good odds now that you will be a mum        sorry to hear about the uncomfortable ET      You've done really well


----------



## trixxi

Wow J9 .. thats amazing    8 frosties........ congrats on being PUPO my lovely  ........          ......


----------



## vickym1984

Congrats J9


----------



## serenfach

*J9 is............... PUPO!!!!!*     

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ I've been waiting so long to be able to post that!!    

.... and so the 2ww begins 

I'll be thinking of you every day, babe, and sending you and that awesome embie lots of love and positive vibes


----------



## JamesBrown

You lot are awesome and have made me smile loads so thank you.


----------



## guider

Sorry for no personals, I have been scanning through the pages since i was last on, but i didn’t think it had been all that long ago, turns out it was 6 pages ago!  so not a hope of catching up with everything that has been going on.

So a quick update on me then i will get back to reading what you have all been upto and start trying to get online again everyday!

DH has been home since my last posting, (probably why i haven’t been on as much) although he has just told me he is probably going to be away from next Wednesday, until the Wednesday after, including the weekend 
My parents visited this weekend, so they helped to put the cot together (so much easier than if they hadn’t been here as they had the screws!) put some shelves up and make a chair. Mum washed all the baby things we had that needed washing, and they got probably the only ironing they will ever get (well does something that small really need ironing?) then on Sunday dad helped fit a radiator we have had in a box for some years, originally we were going to redo the whole bathroom, but it just never happened.
DH managed to hurt his ankle during all this, it seems he fell out the front door  i mean how did he manage it, it’s not like it’s been there long or anything is it!

I finally had my first panic about the whole  thing, not bad for 33 weeks! Personally i’m blaming LTGL for starting this off, i got the text on Sunday to say she had given birth, which as you all know was a little on the early side, but everything is going ok, this would have been fine until Monday when i got a text from someone i work with to say that she was now a grandma after her daughter had to have an emergency C-section, she was only due 3 days before me so that one frightened me a bit. Have seen the pictures today of her and grandma says everything is fine so feeling a lot better, but yesterday while everyone else at work was doing all the excited things i was just sat panicking 
But yesterday i had a check-up at the hospital and everything is fine, doesn’t want to see me again until i’m 41 weeks so nothing to be  about.

DH has just asked if there is anything i want him to do, this may be after he moaned about something yesterday and i retaliated with the fact that he had spent all evening playing on his computer while I emptied the dishwasher, did the washing and made the dinner and all after a full day at work!

I think DHs parents are visiting this weekend, somehow i think they will need more entertaining and be less helpful than mine were


----------



## Topkat08

Hello my darling's,

How is everyone this evening? Anyone watching Big Brother?! Josie 2 win.... Mmmm JJ    lol x 

J9 ~ Congratulations on being PUPO!!!! Im so pleased for u & the odds u've been given are bl**dy good! My sorry the actual transfer wasn't 2 pleasant but remember..... U ARE GOING TO GET A BFP!!!      x x 

SF ~ How r u feeling now hun? Hope little Isaac's colic & tummy is getting better    x

Jenny ~ Did u take Ben swimming? Did he enjoy it? ive been meaning to take K but the thought of my in a swimsuit/dress is a little    hope u both enjoyed it anyway    x

Guider ~ Sounds like u've been busy busy busy! Not long to wait before u start M.L, bet u can't wait! As for having a little panic about baby coming early, i think it's normal, just try and take things easy and enjoy the rest of the pregnancy because u'll miss that bump when its no longer there    x x x 

Dilly ~ How r u doing hun? Did the spotting progress or have u started provera? Hope little Rico's alright and making u smile every day    x

 to everyone i've not mentioned.... i cant remember what else has been said   

AFM well i think af is going again so wont be long before the fun begins. oh and talking of fun, i think the hot flushes have started alright    oh the joys! Took K for his 12 months injections today and he was as good as gold, he didnt even cry    nothing else to report. Boring i know   

Love & Luck 2 u all
TK x x x x


----------



## serenfach

*TK*  I haven't replied to the last like 4 questions you've posted me.. sorry, babe. To answer you: I'm sinking.

Pretty much had a titful of wearing the 'happy face' you know. I love my little man more than life and even with the Colic, being back and forth the Docs, the not sleeping, my health has taken a tumble lately.. it's all really hard work right now.. but I cannot pin point what it is that's making me feel so 'down'. I wish I knew _exactly_ what was making me feel the way I do. I know a lot of it is my crazy raging hormones. I'm a prime PMT sufferer every cycle, so I should have known they would bite me on the a$$ after having bubs  I read that the 'baby blues' last a couple of weeks or thereabouts.. wish mine would hurry the hell up and pee off! No change with Isaac.. he's still the same 

So.. there ya go. In a nutshell.

Hope those nasty flushes stop for you soon  Have fun with all the BMS 

Hi to everyone   to you all Xx


----------



## vickym1984

SF-If you are still feeling like this by your 6 week check pls make sure you mention it. Post natal depression is very common and is nothing to be ashamed of, so if the "baby blues" seems to be lasting it could be post natal depression rearing its ugly head, and its best to get it identified and treated if need be asap x


----------



## FlossyFly

Look who's crawled out of the woodwork!

I hope one or two people remember me.

Great to see so many of you have been successful in your endeavours and are now proud mums or mums to be.

Just thought I would let you know that after losing quiet a lot of weight on a fab diet my DH found, I have gone and got up the duff........see ticker below.

I am nervous and anxious that it might all end too soon. Have decided that PMA is an absolute must but I am sure you all know how I am feeling.


Congrats  to you all and I am sorry if I have seemed absent....I am always lurking in the background.

   Floss


----------



## serenfach

*Floss!*  It seems like only a few weeks ago [it was actually nearer 2 or 3 months] that I stalked you to find out how you were doing. Huuuuge CONGRATS on your BFP, sweetie!!  Please keep us posted on your progress Xx

*Vicky*  Thanks Xx If I'm honest, I'm sort of hanging on to the term 'baby blues', even though [from what I have read/been told] they're only supposed to last a week or two, until your hormones calm down after birth. You're right, absolutely - if it is PND I'll have nothing to be ashamed of at all. Kind of hoping [more like praying on a daily basis] that it isn't though and that it's just a phase that will pass. *Congrats* on finding out you're having a girl, by the way


----------



## guider

TK – hope  sorts herself out and things get moving soon again for you

SF – so sorry to hear the baby blues are still getting you down, the main thing is that you have been able to admit you aren’t feeling all great about everything, as from what I understand the biggest problem is when people just hide away from it. Keep off loading how you are feeling, anything we can do to help ease the strain a bit, even if it is just to listen.   ^ hugme^ have you discussed how you are feeling at one of your trips back and forth to the docs?

Vicky – wow, time is flying past for you, how are you feeling?

Flossy -  on being  unfortunately all I can say about the nervous anxious feeling is that it is something that those of us on this forum generally feel for a lot longer than those who have had no issues getting pregnant.
If it’s any help I think that I finally stopped being as paranoid (note I say not as paranoid, not that it stopped altogether) sometime just after my 20week scan. Hope you manage to loose the anxiety earlier than I did  



AFM – must go and get some breakfast before work


----------



## trixxi

Flossy .... i remember you hun!!    Huge congrats on your bfp      I think its perfectly normal to feel nervous and anxious after the journey you have been thru to get to where you are it means that bit more i think.   
  ....... what was the diet ?  

Hi all .....   

SF ......... do ya want me to head down and    these blues away   What about a bit of acupuncture??    xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Morning
Sorry for me postas have not even read back but will later. I have had eventful 24 hours. did start provera monday night. Still in pain severe period type which have had over 3 weeks. Fainted yest afternoon at home and dp panicked and called ambulance. Went to A&e where bp,temp,pulse,urine all clear, neg pg test, fbc u&E lft's all ok so pain killers and home to hold tight til u/sound scan. still advised to take provera and in relation to previous comment advised to take whole course even if bleed starts. Maybe fainting was side effect of progesterone although gyne doctor didnt think so.

off to have fry up made by dp (nout wrong with appetite) and spend restful day with my boys
spk soon and







to all of you
dilly


----------



## vickym1984

Dilly-   Hope you are ok now x

Guider-Glad everythings going ok with you xx I am feeling ok thanks apart from the tiredness but its normal

SF-Will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers

Flossy-Congrats xx

TK-    Best of luck for the treatment x

Not much to report here to be honest, glad I'm not working to be honest, is nice to be able to nap if I need to in the afternoon


----------



## Tama

J9 congratulations on being PUPO    8 frosties is amazing, well done hun. Wishing you tones of luck for the 2ww    xx


----------



## JW3

Flossy - congrats, I am really chuffed for you    

Sorry can't stop for personals having a busy week and Ben is having his injections tomorrow so want to get all jobs done so can just cuddle him if he is not well   

Jenny xx


----------



## guider

Trixxi – how are things going with you?

Dilly – glad to hear DH is looking after you, hope you haven’t had anymore fainting fits and that you are feeling ok 

Vicky – hope you are enjoying not working, would love to join you, so make sure you’re getting enough rest for the both of us

Tama – hope you are doing ok

Jenny – hope everything goes well with the injections tomorrow, just remember most kids hardly flinch at all, it is usually the parents that get more worked up than the kids (I see them all come into the pharmacy just after they’ve had injections and it’s always the parents in a state!)

AFM
Not much change hear other than having sore knees 
Why you might ask, 
well somehow climbing the 2 steps in the carpark at work at lunchtime i managed to find myself on the floor, luckily i didn’t fall too far, although somehow there was plenty of blood, but luckily as my wardrobe is limited no holes in my trousers


----------



## daisy22

Hi Girls,

Hi seren, is does sound like it might be PND- I agree with the other ladies dont leave it too long to get it sorted   . Your boy is a real cutie!!

Hi Jenny, ah poor Ben- give him an extra cuddle from all of us too!!   

Hi Dilly, sorry to hear you have been so poorly. Hope you dont get any more fainting   . Glad dh is looking after you.

Hi Topkat, oh I dont envy you hun- those hot flushes are evil- thankfully mine settled after the first few months so hopefully yours will too   . Poor K having to have his jabs too!   

Hi Vicky, I am a bit envious TBH- able to rest all day and have naps!!! I'm still having to do flippin nights- but i am part time so its could be worse!!

Hi Tama, big hugs hun           

Hi J9, how are you feeling PUPO lady!!! Hope you've got your feet up and are resting!!!! Sending you lots of sticky vibes....

    

Hi Flossy fly, many congrats on the BFP- you must over the moon!!!   


Hi Trixxi, how are things with you hun? How is your little man?

Hi Guider, You be careful hun   - hope you have recovered from the shock! WOW!! You should hire your parents out!! I'd pay for service like that!! Poor dh hurting his foot- hope its better now! He sounds just like my dh- lets me run around after him!    I can understand why your feeling a bit freaked by theese early deliveries but I'm sure your bubba's gonna stay put for a while yet!
Sorry if I've forgooton anyone- I'm a bit tired LOL!!!   

AFM, had NO sleep today after my night shift due to very noisy builders!!    a bit grumpy.

Had an appt at heamatology clinic. Have been refered because apparently I have 3 major risk factors for a clot. I thought they'd just discharge me but have had to have a full thrombophilia screen- 10 bottles of blood!!   - prob not helping the grumpiness!!    I am not complaining though- I'll do what I'm told!


----------



## guider

Daisy - my parents were a rarity this weekend, we went through years of dreading them coming to visit us or us having to go to them, when we first moved here we had problems with the van we had hired (the brakes started failing once we had loaded it!) my mum had been so horrible to us that DH had to drag me back in tears to their house as I really didn't want to go back.
most of the time now we get on ok, but never can be sure what mood she will be in, and unfortunatley my dad has never helped by going for the easy like for himself and letting her get away with whatever she wants.
Am I right in thinking that I might get to meet you tomorrow


----------



## daisy22

Oh dear- it sounds like a tricky relationship- glad are things seem better now!!

Yep- was going to send you a PM in a bit!! I am very excitied!!! Do you know where comming to?


----------



## guider

all depends on whether i can print the directions off at work tomorrow (or if i remember to) really must buy more ink for the printer at home!


----------



## malbec

*J9* - So unbelievably chuffed for you being PUPO lady! I sooooo hope this is your time. And 8 possible siblings on ice? You're a poster child for good quality embies!

*SF* - So sorry you're feeling so down hun. It does sound like it's really affecting you so do talk to the doctors about it. Remember a lot of these things come down to massive hormonal changes in our bodies - so it's not just a case of trying to change your mind-set - there's nothing wrong with getting a helping hand. Medicine is a truly wonderful thing (just look how amazing fertility treatment is - that comes from decades of open-minded, evidence-based, scientific research). With important stuff like PND or hormonal problems please don't rely on the homeopathic route without talking to a doctor first.

*Tama* - have everything crossed for you! It will give me so much hope if you and J9 get BFPs as I feel like I have joined you both over these past months of our fertility rollercoasters.

AFM, Thanks so much everyone for your support and understanding my high emotional reaction to my brother's pg announcement. I am feeling sooo much better. DH is much better too. When I got home yesterday I said we needed to decide what we were doing about my cousin's wedding this weekend and he asked me what I wanted to do. I said I really wanted to go but was happy to just drive up on Saturday. He said 'no let's just go up Friday as planned'.

I emailed my brother this morning and said I really appreciated him telling us their news early as we would have found it quite hard to react to if they'd told us this w/e, gave him some insight into how we were feeling whilst explaining that we are happy for them etc just find it hard to get excited as we're so sad about our own situation etc, plus that I was a bit apprehensive about the w/e and baby talk. Anyway, bro sent me a lovely email back which made me realise what a thoughtful mature man he is now - not my baby brother anymore (only 2 years younger I guess)! And he fwd my email to his girlfriend and she sent a lovely email too - saying how they completely understood / could only imagine how we must feel and that they really hope that we'll end up with children around the same age etc. They also said they didn't want to tell the extended family their news this w/e as it's my cousin's big day and that they wouldn't subject us to pg/baby talk.

I feel a lot more confident about coping this w/e now and am very grateful to have such sensitive thoughtful family.

Hope you all have nice bank hol weekends planned.

xxx


----------



## malbec

*Tama* - so sorry I didn't read your update signature before I posted previous post - I am so gutted you got a BFN  . I hope you are still going to test on OTD to be absolutely sure.

Massive hugs 

Sometimes there is just no rhyme nor reason to things.

xxx


----------



## guider

Mal – it sounds like your brother and his partner have been really understanding of how you are feeling, which during this journey can be really hard to find people like that, i know that i have found people who i have thought were understanding and supportive only to discover that suddenly they were the complete opposite and usually just when you needed a bit more support. 
I hope you enjoy the wedding at the weekend.


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

Woo, quite a lot to catch up on. Wondered where you had all gone.

Guider - You seem very down about everything   .  Glad you parents are helping out.   
Sorry to hear about your fall.   
Just think in a few months time you'll be a mum, holding a baby and all this will fade away hopefully.  

TK - Bummer about the flushes but they will be worth it.      

Tama - Thanks for your PM.  Sending you extra                  

SF - Hope Isaac is getting better and that your ears having got better also.  Lots of      and        to you.  You have been amazing support to me for so long now it make me sad to hear your are down.  Please do see someone about it if you feel the need.

Malbec - I am so so pleased that all has turned out to be less of a nightmare for you.  Hope you really enjoy the wedding now.   

Daisy   - Bloomin buliders   .  Hope you are better after your holiday sickness and that they can sort out this risky blood clot business.  Like the sticky vibes.   

Jenny - Hope Bens injections goes well.   

Flossy!  I remember you!  Congratulations!   

Dilly - Sorry things aren't going so well for you.   

Hey Trixxi and Vicky and everybody lurking.   

I'm busy doing nothing at home right now.  Feeling totally normal. None of these AF pains that people mention.  Still trying to be positive.   

x


----------



## JW3

J9      its still early to be getting cramping pains isn't it?  I never saw any implantation bleeding at all so it was only later started getting symptoms    Hope you have a great day doing nothing - sounds fab     can't wait until your test day getting really excited for you        

Things are good here.  Ben really screamed when he had the injections and was really hard to hold him still.  Also no one had told me that I should dress him in something dark as they didn't cover the injections site with anything so has bled tiny bit onto his white sleepsuit.  Anyhow once I started to walk home in the pushchair he was fine and he has been fine since.  Didn't need the calpol so far.  Since been home from docs have had lots of fun playing since jobs are up to date   

Sorry I have been rubbish at personals recently I promise I am going to come back and make up for it soon.

Jenny xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi Jenny.  Yes, maybe it is too early to have any aches or anything   .  Great that Ben has recovered from his injections ordeal.


----------



## JamesBrown

Ladies, I've done something really rash!  On the way home from ET we saw a campervan for sale down the street next to ours.  We contacted the owner asap, went for a test drive, had a chat etc and today I bought it!  
We've always wanted one, the price was good and I just said sod it.  I'm sick of wishing for things in life.  Never been so crazy.


----------



## trixxi

Oh J9 ..... thats fab!!  theres nothing quite like being impulsive!! I sometimes think the rash desicions are the best ... thats how we ended up with our wee dog    ... its fate I say!!  My dh was saying last nite how much he would like one ... weird eh??  

Hope you have lots of happy times in it      >>>> maybe now you'll venture up this way!!


----------



## serenfach

Isaac is with my MIL for a couple of hours, so I have time to pop by inbetween cleaning. Thanks loads for the support and advice, ladies.. very much appreciated 

We had to take Isaac to the hospital again last night. He shed proper tears for the first time since he was born and so did I.. so did my MIL and in the end, so did DH. It was totally heartbreaking. He was screaming in pain.. totally inconsolable. He was so badly constipated they gave us suppositories for him. We had to travel 30+ miles to get the prescription [don't ask.. long story..] as it was so late in the night and we had a time limit as the pharmacy was closing.. talk about stressful. Thank God the supp worked almost immediately, but he is still grizzly again today, bless him. I think this is why I feel so down - we've only had a few 'bright/normal' days out of him so far.. he's been very grizzly and rarely wants to be cuddled/played with etc  He just cries and grizzles so much, you never know what he wants/needs. I'm asking for a referral to a Paediatrician when we go to the Docs tomorrow.. was really peeved with the fob off I had last time 

Anyway.. that's my off load for today. I have to get back to the housework while I can.

Before I go.. *J9*.. everyone is different, babe. I had a few aches during the 2nd week of my 2ww, but it was more than likely the afer effects of the OHSS [and like Jenny, I didn't have an implantation bleed, either] I may have experienced other things, but I really can't recall now. One thing I do remember: I was very moody, but again, I could have put that down to the meds still in my system. While I was on my 2ww I spent a lot of time on the 2ww threads and many, if not most in fact, didn't experience any symptoms at all. Hope your PMA is still tip top   Thinking of you and sending as many positive vibes as I can!! Xx ps - ya kook! - good for you on buying the campervan. An impulsive buy.. my favourite type.. love it 

I am reading when I can, ladies.. just no chance to post proper personals yet. Hopefully soon.  to everyone Xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Glad you think it was a good idea.  Ate into all my saving almost - oops!
Hoping to get out in it soon so let's see how it goes.  We also want a dog too...................
How's things with you?   

x


----------



## serenfach

ps - you're braver than I am, *Jenny *  We have the first immunisations appt for Issac on Sept 22nd. I've already had nightmares.. imagined myself lurching at the nurse to get my hands around her throat. Not a pretty sight. Think I'll be begging DH to take him. Glad Ben is ok


----------



## JamesBrown

SF - Our posts crossed.

 Sounds like one awful night.  I'm glad the suppositories worked.  Poor little thing.  I'm not surprised he is grumpy.  Sending him lots of          to start to feel better.  Get that referral girl!  If they don't let you have it, they'll have us to answer to   .  An army of hormonal, angry ladies has to be terrifying doesn't it?

Thanks for the advice re the 2ww.  I've been really good the last few days with the campervan taking my mind off it and then today, the house was all quiet and yes I did go on the 2ww threads and thought, hang on, I feel totally normal.  One week today, roll on!

x


----------



## trixxi

J9 ..... i am doing ok thanks... just seem to be swinging from one problem to another    .... i seem to be so angry with everyone just now    its so not like me, but i am sick fed up with family around me talking to me like we have not had anything bad to deal with.  My mum actually said that i had not got pg because i was overweight and that if i had really wanted a baby i would have lost it (nothing to do with the fact i dont ov on my own) ..... when i told her i had lost 2.5 stone she said it wasnt enough    and i obviously hadnt wanted another one THAT much    ...  thats support for you eh??!!  

I have been reading alot lately but just not posting cos i dont want to be passing on all my sh*t to all you lovely ladies.


SF ....... sorry to hear wee Isaac is still unwell, poor wee thing    .... get that gp told ..... a mother ALWAYS knows best      Xxx


----------



## trixxi

Oh J9 meant to say ... my dog is the best thing i have bought in a long time


----------



## JamesBrown

Trixxi   , mums can say the most hurtful things without realising.  They mean well and love us but by 'eck, can they push our buttons and upset us like no-one else can. Mine comes out with some smashers and when I stand up for myself (and when I do I go for it) she'll play the victim and then ask me if I'm due for my period or something.  I don't know about your mum but mine has lived a very sheltered life, being a slave to my dad and staying at home and doesn't really know much about real life issues.  She even shouts at me when I take annual leave saying they'll sack me!  Look at me, I'm ranting - sorry - something very close to my heart this issue.

Well done on the weight loss - that is AMAZING!


----------



## trixxi

Gosh J9 .....  yes they sound very similar!
em i must fess up ........ i put some back on last year after my clomid ... boy it gave me the munchies!!

What colour is your van??


----------



## FlossyFly

Thanks for the congrats girls. I am taking one day at a time but the signs are good so far.

It seems that we have all tried so hard to get what we want and that when it does happen it is still hard. Having a child is a precious gift that will test every part of us. One of my mantras is 'what doesn't kill me makes me stronger'.

someone mentioned "what diet?" well its called the Dukan Diet and it is great for anyone wanting to lose a lot of weight. I plan to get back on it next year and shift another stone. I lost 22lbs on it  in about 3 months


----------



## JamesBrown

Trixxi - blasted clomid.  It made me put loads of weight on too, probably because I was so miserable on it. The van is white wilth a retro blue stripe round it.  It aint the best looking van in the world but the owner was very genuine and had put loads of effort into the interior and making it right. DH is off to get it in a mo   .  

Flossy - Super weight loss.  Sounds like the diet to be on!  Sticky vibes.       

x


----------



## JW3

SF      so sorry to hear that you and Isaac are having a bad time     I hope he is getting better now and that everything goes well at the docs      


Trixxi     hugs for you too, sorry to hear what your mum said     I also believe its near on impossible to be on clomid and not put on weight


----------



## JamesBrown

Morning

FRIDAY and a BANK HOLIDAY - Yippee!!

Have fun ladies.

x


----------



## kdb

J9 - 8 frosties, blimey!  Well done honeybee      Will be     for you to have a positive outcome    You have really had to work hard to get this far xoxo

Off on two weeks' holiday tomorrow - in panic mode currently, soooooooooo much still to do and work is getting in the way   

  xoxo


----------



## JamesBrown

Hope you have a fab holiday KD!   

Ladies, I've lost it today. Been in a bad mood all day, was trying to sort out car insurance for 3 hours and ended up screaming my head off at someone on the phone   .  Shouted at DH and then started crying saying the IVF hasn't worked.  I know people say that not everybody has symptoms but I seriously have nothing at all, not a twinge and I'm just not feeling it.  Seeing my hilarious friend tomorrow so she might cheer me up.   

J9
x


----------



## vickym1984

Just wanted to pop on to say

 J9 some people don't have anything at all. I truly believe that any "symptomns" got before BFP are side effects of the medications you have been on and the progesterone you are on now. Most peoples "symptomns" is twinging and cramping and if you got that you would probably think a/f was rearing her ugly head xxxxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Thanks Vicky   . I really didn't think I'd go mad at all during the 2ww for some reason.  Feeling a bit    about today now.  Will try get my PMA back.


----------



## Tama

J9    The 2ww is a nightmare. Sending you tones of PMA and sticky vibes          xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Thanks Tama.  Been thinking of you.  Hope you are alright chick.


----------



## Dilee-99

J9 - keep ur chin up, everything is in your favour and lots of     vibes


----------



## JamesBrown

Thanks Dilly   .  How's things with you?


----------



## serenfach

*J9* >>


----------



## JamesBrown

Uh oh, I know what that means   .  No more then >   .


----------



## serenfach




----------



## guider

J9 – I’m doing ok thanks, was feeling a bit down, I think suddenly I had a bad week of hearing about baby one arriving 5weeks early, baby 2-  6 weeks early, then a friend getting a letter following a smear telling her she would have an appointment at the hospital within 2 weeks which sounds somewhat more serious than just needing to retake a sample as usually they just recal you to the doctors. So that was Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, then DH told me he was away for the full 7 days from next Wednesday and I fell over the same day.
Now DH says his boss is refusing to arrange with the company for weekend cover so he will be home next weekend and I met up with a few lovely ladies from this forum this Thursday, so am feeling fine
DH has left me here to go shopping on his own (whether we end up with anything to eat this week is a different questions  )

Jenny – we’re going to have to start a list of the silly things that no one tells you, I never knew they didn’t cover the injection site either, must try and remember that
Glad to here ben was ok after it even if he screamed at the time 



Sorry for no more personals
Must I can hear DH, so must go and help him unload the shopping before his parents arrive!


----------



## JW3

Hi girls   

Just about to go and stay with my mum and dad for a few days so thought I'd better check in before I go as probably won't be on internet   

J9 - thinking of you, not long until OTD now     sounds like you have been staying positive the majority of the time so really well done          hoping and praying it will be positive     will somehow get on here to check    (really should work out how to get FF on my phone    )


Guider - hope DH manages to buy some food    (I wouldn't of risk this with my DH he'd of just come home with DVDs, books and pringles    )

SF      thinking of you, hope things are getting easier     

Hi Tama   

KD - hope you are having a fab holiday   

Hi everyone else   

So Ben was ok after his injections, just the poo went a bit different colour    I do wonder whether it is easier because he is so big now, he is no longer a little needy baby    and has turned into a right bruiser.  Had a bit of a disaster yesterday, got up at 5.30am to express my milk and sat there for 30mins totally bored (it really is soul destroying expressing milk) only to spill it all over the place    well that was it gone there was nothing I could do, couldnt' try again because then there wouldn't be enough left for Ben, got a bit upset because there is just so little energy left and so was really annoyed at having been awake so early and totally wasted my time   .  Today is going to be a better day as Ben didn't wake up so early and have already got todays expressed milk safely in the fridge    

Jenny xx


----------



## vickym1984

Thinking of you this week J9

  Guider- Glad you are doing a bit better hun xx

  Jenny Glad Ben was ok after his injections xx

Nothing much to report here, holiday to centre parcs in just over 2 weeks xx


----------



## JW3

Hi Vicky    hope you are doing well, centre parcs sounds lovely


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

I was wondering if I could rejoin you? Had a bit of a break off FF after my IVF failed in early May, then I started lurking but there was a run of BFP's and baby talk (really pleased for you all by the way) and because I wasn't having any treatment I didn't really know what to post. I'm in a better place now and ready to get started again on my next cycle in Oct. 

J9 - can't believe how many frosties you got as blasts, its amazing. Really hope you get BFP. Have you done a sneaky test yet? 

Will read back and catch up if thats ok?

Clare xx


----------



## malbec

Hi girls,

Hope you have all had a nice bank holiday weekend. I had a great time at my cousin's wedding. My brother and his girlfriend and my mum and dad were all so sensitive to our feelings - to the extent that my bro's girlfriend being pregnant wasn't discussed once. Seems wrong but we appreciated that (and I know they have had time alone with my parents to be excited about it). I asked to see the scan picture of my future niece/nephew which I obviously would have felt awful not doing (as they'd had the scan on the Friday before travelling up). So we did go up on the Friday as planned and stayed thre 2 nights which I'm really grateful to DH for. The wedding went really well too and my cousin and her new hubby looked very happy together.

*J9* - hope you're feeling more positive now - not long til Thursday! Love the camper van story! Some of the best decisions are made on the spur of the moment - I'm sure it will turn out to be a savvy investment for future holidaying!

*Jenny* - love the photo of Ben in your profile pic! Well done Ben for getting through the jabs. Sorry to hear about your spilled milk saga (I won't say 'no use crying over it' as that clearly wouldn't be a funny joke and you'd no doubt want to  me)!!

*SF* - glad the docs were able to prescribe something to help poor little Isaac, hope he's feeling better now. Like you say it's not surprising you've been feeling down when you haven't had many bright days with him yet. Must be awful when your LO is in pain as they don't know how to make themselves better do they. Sounds like you are doing a fab job and your profile pic of him is also adorable!!

*ClareR* - you don't need to ask to re-join the thread! Just jump in!! October not too far away now - it's September on Wednesday 

*Guider *- hope you have a better week this week ansd your DH brought some nice treats back from the shopping (and some sensible food too!).

*Trixxi *- mum's are often the harshest critic aren't they?! Sometimes we just need their support and a big hug, not well intentioned but unhelpful advice! My mum commented that me and DH hadn't 'given up drinking' to see if that helped with TTC. Not that we're alchies or anything but both like a tipple (particularly DH) - I responded that we don't drink much in general, they only see us when we go to stay with them which to us is like a holiday so we go out for meals and have a few glasses of wine that we probably wouldn't normally. Anyway I also said that I'm glad I haven't totally changed who I am in our attempts to concieve otherwise I would be even more depressed that it hadn't worked than I already am!

Hello to *Dilly/KdB/Flossie/Vicky/Tama* and anyone else I've missed.

xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

Malbec - Glad you enjoyed the wedding.  So pleased that it all went nicely.  Totally agree with you on the booze thing.  We only gave up right at the beginning of this treatment.  I would do anything right now for a big glass of red or even a proper coffee.   

Clare - Hello!  So nice to hear from you.  Yay, you are back with us.  Fingers crossed for your treatment.  Is any of it going to be different this time round?   
I'm not testing myself no, can't face it.  Just waiting for the blood test on Thursday.

Just about to send you a PM SF   .   

Jenny - Already said it but hope you get some nice relaxing times at parents.   

Hi Vicky - Thanks and hope you are still doing brilliantly.

Don't think it is a goer for me this cycle.  Boobs stopped hurting totally yesterday and I still feel totally normal.  Spent the last few days moping around crying and being all moody.   
I am totally braced for a bfn this week.  Just can't go on with all this for a while.  Need a break.

x


----------



## malbec

*J9* -          am so, so hopeful this is your time. Here's loads of sticky vibes for that fantastic quality blasto you have on board


----------



## vickym1984

J9-If it helps, before my BFP I had no (at any time durinf the 2ww) achey boobs, sickness etc. In fact the day before I got my BFP I was convinced it was over because I had horrid stomach cramps that night, I only slept for about an hr because of them (turns out I think it was the pessaries-yuck). Obv can not guarantee you have a BFP, but what I am trying to say is symptomns or no symptomns, it beans nothing, nada!  

Malbec-Glad the weekend went well hun. I think if we all gave up drinking for the time we were TTC it would send us into loopy lala land! I just gave up as soon as I started injecting. In fact in the month before I started down regging I went to Magaluf on a boozy weekend mid march and went on a girls night out 4 nights before starting d/r

Clare-Hi hun, hope you are doing ok. Not long till October now, this yrs whizzing past x


----------



## JamesBrown

Vicky - That does help - Thank you.  Today I went 2ww loopy.  Couldn't even go to a retail park without crying within minutes   .  We are going on a day out tomorrow to Lincoln and then Wednesday we are going to the seaside so hopefully I'll be better mentally in the next few days.


----------



## guider

Jenny – hope you have a great time at your parents, the shopping went ok, well it did include a CD, mini Victoria sponges and chocolate cake (well who can complain about anything chocolate?) but also salad, bread/rolls, meat and drinks, oh and he had even noticed my marmite was running out  

Vicky – just think while you are at centre parks i’ll be taking 20kids away  

Clare – welcome back, glad to hear that you feel ready to join us again, however i would say  at trying to read back over the posts, i can’t keep up if i’ve missed a few days, any longer than that just gives me a headache trying to work out what is going on. Hope you have plenty of time on your hands to get reading.  

Mal – glad to hear everything went well with the wedding and that your family were understanding of your feelings, i definitely know how hard that can be, as i am sure most people on here know, i remember my sister announcing her second pregnancy, she just bought out the scan picture without saying anything, i know they didn’t know what we were going through at the time so it wasn’t their fault, but i know that DH and myself just felt like bursting into tears, 

J9 – keeping everything  for you that this is your turn for that BFP, try and stay  right up until the end it can be so hard not to analyse ever little sign and symptom but try to relax and take everything as it comes  sending loads of   

AFM
DH parents came to visit Saturday, as usual his dad was hard to please, they didn’t arrive until 12.15 and wanted to go out for lunch, well by the time we got there (remembering she had to show us the baby things she had bought with her first) it wasn’t long before 1pm. Well he likes to eat on the dot of 12.00!
We had starters then he moaned that another table that arrived after us had their main course before us, maybe this was because they didn’t have starters  
Then he moaned about how long the bill was taking, the rest of us felt the staff had more important things to worry about, like the woman passed out on the floor they were waiting for an ambulance for!
Sunday we went to Ikea, such a successful trip  they had very little of what we wanted in stock and their travellators  weren’t working which meant that people were having to wait around 30minutes to get to the warehouse section by lift as it is the only way down and with only one lift it was the perfect end to the already successful trip!
Monday – yeah an extra day of  we went to the woods and while DH mowed and dug etc i found myself a nice sunny spot and relaxed on a blanket with a book
Unfortunately back to work tomorrow, but only 12more days of work left!


----------



## MistyW

Hi girls
Have spent most of today trying to catch up - Wooo, what a rollercoaster - I feel exhausted from all the highs and lows.  So, sending loads of      to all those that need it.
My computer blew up, and then I think I was heading for some kind of breakdown caused by lack of sleep so went and stayed with my folks for 3 weeks. Am feeling a lot better now, and Dunky has started to crawl and his first tooth made an appearance today!
I'm not going to even attempt personals now, but I am up-to-date with what has happened and am actually feeling a little bit emotional about what some of you have been through these past few weeks. 
OK, just one personal - J9!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS ON BEING PUPO!!!!! Keep stroking your tum and banish those doubts    xxx


----------



## guider

Misty - hope you are looking after yourself, and that you have managed to recharge yourself with a break with your folks


----------



## malbec

*Vicky* - How's things with you? Is DH looking after you? Will you be able to treat yourself to a mum-to-be spa treatment at Centre Parcs? 

*J9* - Hope you had a nice day out in Lincoln and get some sun at the seaside tomorrow! 

*Misty* - Hope you're feeling better after some respite and support from the folks! 

*Guider* - sounds like FIL put a bit of a dampner on lunch out  hope you got some nice baby prezzies from MIL to make up for it 

AFM, off to Barcelona for a short break on Thursday! Can't wait...

xxx


----------



## daisy22

Hi malbec, hope you have a lovely time in barcelona- one of my favourite places- would love to back!!   


Hi misty, how amazing your little man has teeth and is starting to crawl!!!


Hi Guider, what a stressful weekend- grumply old FIL   . Sounds like monday wasmuch better though- are you excited about finishing work?

Hi J9, hows the 2ww going- hope you've been OK - I've got everything crossed for you hun  

Hi Vicki, amazing your little lady's moving!!!

Hi Clare, lovely to have you back hun.    Great news that your starting againin Oct.

Hi Jenny, hope Ben has recovered form his injections.

Hi seren, hope issac is feeling a bit better and your feeling better too. Have been thinking of you   

 to all the other ladies!!

AFM, just finished nights- again!! But apart from being a sleepy daisy and bubble- all is quiet in daisyland!!!!


----------



## guider

Mal – not convinced about some of the baby prezzies, some were lovely including a couple of blankets made by DH grandmother, however some of the sheets that belonged to DH (now 35!) we decided that they might be ok to tear up and keep as emergency cloths for mopping up mess 
Hope everything is going well with you

Daisy – not sure if I’m excited to be finishing work or just can’t wait to get away from a certain someone, I’ll certainly miss other staff and the customers, but our new manager has never had people skills. Lets put it this was my boss will get an ultimatum when it comes to discussing whether I come back or not, and it will mostly be based on whether she is still around, I’ve put up with being spoken to like dirt as I don’t have much longer to go, but as I am currently doing her job as she is useless I won’t put up with it in the future, and as I know he is already panicking as I know more about his business than he does I think I may be able to make my own choices on where I stand with him!
Hope you manage to catch up on some sleep now nights are over, when are you back on them again 


AFM
Home alone again, DH is away until Friday, then again next Monday to Wednesday, then somehow the 2 weeks that he was covering for have turned into two and a half so the week after he has to cover Wednesday to Friday again. 
Not much I can do about it, just have to get on with things I suppose!


----------



## serenfach

Thanks *Daisy*  I'm afraid Isaac is still the same and he's also not sleeping now, either. I just don't know what to do or what to say. I just about know what day it is to be honest. Hope you're doing ok, babe 

*J9*.. GOOD LUCK for tomorrow  I'll be thinking of you, babe. What time is your test?? Txt me right away  I'm  with every ounce of energy I can muster that tomorrow brings you the miracle you absolutely deserve    

Hi to everyone else. I haven't read back very far at all, so sorry to anyone else who may have posted for me.. thanks  . I'll do better personals soon, I promise 

***** GOOD LUCK J9 *****


----------



## Topkat08

Hello Stangers,

Just thought id pop in quickly.

J9 ~ How r u holding out hun?! Hope u've had a nice few days and enjoyed the seaside. Beautiful weather for it atm! As for symptoms, im with Vicky, i didnt get _any_ 'pregnancy' symptoms till _after_ my bfp. The only thing i can remember is having period pains and i thought it was over and u know what happened  Im keeping everything crossed for u tomorrow hun!    Pleased dont leave us in suspense for 2 long  x

SF ~ Just read ur post hun, Im so sorry to hear Isaac is still suffering and now having problems sleeping. I wish i had some words of wisdom but i don't and im not going to say 'things will get better' coz thats the last thing u need to hear right now and is of no help so all i have is a MASSIVE  for u both! Have u seen the GP or spoken to ur H.V about how _Ur_ feeling? x

Guider ~ Sorry to hear DH is away again and  the 35 year old sheets! Sorry to say but ur Parents-In-Law sound hard work and a little  Not long to go before M.L starts, bring it on, lady of leisure  Is it starting to feel more real now?! x

Jenny ~ Bummer about the EBM, these things are bound to happen hun, its called a 'baby-head' due to lack of sleep lol. Glad to hear Ben was alright after his jabs, strange how they didnt put a little plaster over the spot tho  Ben is only a couple of months old and ur saying his not ur needy baby anymore... Wait till he's 1 and running around, and he pushes ur hand away when ur trying to help him coz he wants to do it himself  are u feeling broody again yet?!  x

Oh Guider & Jenny ~ Things They Don't Tell ya...... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69190.0

Daisy ~ Glad to hear u've now finished nights! bring on the sleep lol! Has the M.S subsided yet?! Whens ur next scan?! x

Misty ~  Well done 2 Dunk on crawling! Theres no stopping him now lol and as for the teeth, wait till he gives u a kiss and bites ur lip   How r u doing? Any luck on af's yet?! x

Clare ~ Welcome back hun! Glad ur feeling better after a lil break!  x

Dilly ~ How r u doing hun? Hope ur gorgeous little man is alright! When r we gonna see a updated pic?  lol. R u back on the clomid yet?! x

Malbec, Trixxi, Tama, KD, Podsy, DK and everyone else ive missed 

AFM ~ Nothing to report really, the hot flushes are still here and what with the weather we're having as well.... Their doing my head in, i cant handle them  lol but apart from tha not much else is happening! x

Will be back in the morning to check in on J9's news.....



Will be thinking about u hun      ​     ​


----------



## JamesBrown

Thanks ladies   

Just thought I'd let you know that I'm having my bloods taken at 8am but they don't give you the results until the afternoon.  I'm still feeling normal, no pains, nothing.  If I am pregnant I will eat one of my hats.

I'll let you know asap.

J9
x


----------



## vickym1984

J9-Really hope it is a BFP for you tomorrow hun xxxx


----------



## Clare R

J9 good luck for today. I thinnk we'll all be celebrating later x


----------



## trixxi

Good luck J9      .......   xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Good Luck J9 Hun, Hopefully u'll hear something soon & we can start on the smileys


----------



## JW3

J9 - I will be wanting a detailled description of the hat and how it tastes      good luck again


----------



## daisy22

J9


----------



## JamesBrown

Thanks ladies   

HCG came back as 5 so it is a negative.  The nurses say something might have been going on so they want to re-test on Monday.  She did say it is classed as a feint positive but at this stage it really is a negative.

I'm OK though. As you are aware, I kind of knew anyway.  

x


----------



## vickym1984

J9


----------



## JW3

J9 -       I am so sorry and really gutted for you     Sounds good that the clinic are going to look into it a bit further for you, but I imagine it won't be nice going back to the clinic again     So it sounds maybe like there might have been a bfp there,     you have come so much further this time and I'm sure this means your body can do it again


----------



## JamesBrown

Thanks ladies   

It is good that we got so far with it this time round.  Can't help but wonder if my fibroids have caused some kind of problems.  They can steal the blood supply from embryos so I'll have to find out more about that.  Maybe I'll have to have another myomectomy?   

Going to a music festival this weekend with some very close friends who are staying over so going to enjoy myself!   .  We still have our frosties so hopefully going to aim to get 2 transferred whenever is possible.  I did talk to the nurse today about FET and she explained it so looks like it could be in a few cycles or so.

So close - argh!

Thank you all so much for your support. 

J9
x


----------



## serenfach

*J9..*  Like I said, I'm gutted for you. I agree with Jenny.. it's great that they're going to look into it for you.. it all helps and will hopefully mean that next time will be a BFP  Wish I could offer you a lot more support right now babe, but I've just been diagnosed with PND. My head's all over the place. Been told that I need to go to my GP and that she will probably offer me a prescription - WHY does the first offer of help with PND _always_ come down to pills??  Makes me so bloody angry. Surely with the cost of pharmaceuticals being sky high, it would be cheaper for the NHS to offer counselling, _first_??  It really boils my blood.

Anyway, I'm waffling. Thanks for the PM, *Daisy*.. I'll reply asap Xx Gotta run.


----------



## JamesBrown

SF >


----------



## JW3

SF       so sorry to hear that      agree with what you've said about the pills.  My friend had her baby 4 months ago and was diagnosed with PND quite early on.  The earliest counselling appt available was in October - not very helpful at all   


J9 - more hugs for you


----------



## guider

SF – really wish I could come and give you a great big  glad to hear you have been to speak to someone, if you would prefer not to take pills can you ask whether there is someone you can be referred to? I know that several of the surgeries in Coventry have counsellors that go in on particular days during the week (would be more use if I knew more about my own surgery!)
As for why pills are the first port of call, it’s probably because they are one of the cheap drugs to supply, you can have a whole months supply and it costs the GP a couple of pound! So everything probably does come down to money in the end!
Hope Issac starts sleeping better again soon as I’m sure that would at least ease a little of the strain   

TK – definitely starting to feel more real now, although starting to wonder about several of my customers at work who hear someone else asking how I am then suddenly look at the huge bump and say they hadn’t realised 
I have the perfect advice for the hot flushes, I finally found they were getting too much for me so went and bought a reusable cool pack thing (the type used for strains/sprains etc) got home and put it in the freezer, I’ve been fine ever since, never even needed to take it out the freezer, personally I think that is really efficient 

J9 –   make the most of this weekend with your friends 

Vicky – can’t believe it won’t be long until you’re half way

Clare – how are things going with you?

Trixxi – hope everything is ok

Jenny – hope you and little Ben are both doing ok 

Daisy – hope you are getting plenty of rest, 


AFM
I went to the GP this morning as I have had random spots come up on various bits of me!
I must remember before I go next time to get better trained, the first thing she asked after I had told her the problem was what did I think it was, well if I knew that I wouldn’t be there would I 
So finally it was put down to hormones, such an easy answer
Still made it into work 40minutes before my useless manager 
Then went for acupuncture
Popped to tescos, my shopping trolley must have looked so random to the assistant, who was trying her best to ignore me while chatting to someone else 
I’ve finally managed to get booked in for a tour of the hospital on the 18th
Tomorrow I have the midwife 
 DH home tomorrow night


----------



## vickym1984

SF-   Where abouts are you hun? My friend works for a scheme thats being rolled out country wide gradually which have a quicker referral time as they are still part of the primary care teams (ie they work out of GP surgeries). I can find out if there is one in your area that you can ask to be referred to


----------



## JW3

Guider - good luck with the midwife and the hospital tour (that is cutting it a bit fine isn't it?  you could well be having the baby then it is getting so close    )  Good to hear DH is back with you soon       With the hospital tour I think its a nice to have anyway.  I ended up at a different hospital but the last thing on my mind was where I was going I just followed the midwives, only problem was when DH went to the cafe for snacks and drinks he forgot to check which ward we were put on and couldnt' find his way back    he wasn't thinking straight either.


----------



## JamesBrown

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.  A bunch of idiots have gone down our street and the surrounding ones and have randomly pulled the number plates off cars, ours included!  Why I oughta!


----------



## stavie

Hi Ladies
Phew! Just been reading back and Misty is so right, what a rollercoaster of emotions!!!
big      to J9 & SF. 

I wondered if anyone here has taken cyclogest in their 2ww? As it is progesterone, im assuming that it affects BBT? My OTD is sunday and I am trying to ignore any twinges as im sure the pessaries are to blame. Got sore boobs but again think that this could be the progesterone. I finish taking my last pessery tonight so wonder how quickly Af would come. 

I go on my hols on wed so will guarantee that i will come on on wed!!!

Ps,     for me as i tested on day 10po and it was negative!!!

The 2ww is so hard!
Stavie x


----------



## vickym1984

Stavie-Only taken cyclogest for my IVF cycle but yes it effects BBT. It can also cause a myriad of symptomns that could be mistaken for BFP or AF coming, depending on what it does, I tried to ignore anything that happened, but it is hard.

10dpo is early hun. I tested out my trigger injection on my IVF cycle, and was still getting BFN at 11 dp collection , I missed out 12dpc and was gonna wait until OTD (16 dpc) but got the urge to test again at 13 dpc and it was a BFP. 

Some people take a few days to come on af if cycle is negative after using cyclogest, so I would wait and test with FMU on sunday, GL xxx


----------



## JW3

Stavie - sorry can't help with your questions, but tons of luck for testing           really hope it is a bfp for you.           And


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi girls

Hope all is well.

Bit of a me post I'm afraid   .  I'm freaking out.  Have friends over this weekend and been at this local music festival really trying to hold it together and forget about things.  Around lunch time today I had stabbing/throbbing pains down there and went to the loo shortly after and spotted a really odd peach coloured creamy blob (TMI sorry).  It was only a tiny bit.  I assumed AF would arrive but since that I've had no pains or bleeding - nothing.  I've bought a HPT to do tomorrow just to see what it comes up with.  I know it is likely to be a BFN.  I'm so confused as to what my body is doing.  Perhaps the HCG is just going down and my body is slowly getting rid of things.   

J9
x


----------



## serenfach

*J9*


----------



## vickym1984

J9


----------



## JamesBrown

Test has the most ghost like second line on it - my first one ever.  You do have to hold it up to the light to see it (so glad I didn't do a HPT before blood test).  I've also just had a spot of red blood.  Oh this is so cruel.  Got to go back to the festival in a few hours for the day.  Think I'm going to have to take a lot of painkillers with me.  It hasn't even all hit me yet.    

x


----------



## Tama

Oh J9 I am so so very sorry this is happening to you     Wish there was something I could do to help    I am here if you need me      xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Thanks girls       .
Will be back on-line properly in the next few days.  I've not had the time to catch up since Thursday really. Blood test tomorrow.  I just really do need closure on this now and a good follow-up appointment.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JW3

J9       sorry to hear about this.  It is so bad for nature to cheat you this way     Hoping there is a small chance it could be a late implanter for you          hope the blood test goes ok    will you get the results the same day?


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi Jenny   .  I will get the results after lunch.  There really is no hope.  I think this is one of those chemical pregnancies.  I've started to get AF pain now so no doubt the witch will be here in all her glory very soon. 

Ooh, bathroom is now free (finally).

x


----------



## JamesBrown

Oooooooooh boy, is she here.  Knew this was going to be bad.  Pain killers at the ready.

x


----------



## trixxi

Oh J9 .....  sending you big hugs hunni    xxx


----------



## JW3

J9         sorry to hear about that nasty AF      


All ok here but think I am going to stop taking Ben out with me because now he is getting a handful.  Went to friends house on Thursday night and Ben poo'd out the nappy and out the clothes and onto the floor - luckily friend had laminate floor    then yesterday went to see DH's band play in someone's garden and as soon as we got there he did this massive poo all over the clothes, on the car seat and also falling out the bottom of the babygro.  Took ages to sort and DH was no help at all     Then he screamed nearly all the way through the music, think it was a bit too loud - oops


----------



## serenfach

*J9*.. I can only imagine how you must be feeling right now. BIG  to you sweetheart. Hey, there is a positive: you've come further than you ever have before  I know this won't mean much to you at the moment though, how could it.. you have to heal first. I'm not sure how you veiw the world of IVF, but I had [still do in some ways] some serious moral issues with it, so when our other embie didn't implant I grieved asthough we'd lost a baby as I believe 'life' begins at the point of fertilization. Thinking of you, whatever way you view things  

*Jenny*.. 'too loud'? My son will ONLY sleep listening to Led Zepp, Iron Maiden, Deep Purple, Metallica or especially Ozzy! - and the louder the better! What kind of headbanger do we have on our hands I ask you?


----------



## guider

Jenny -  your poor DH wandering randomly around the hospital  i get the feeling with my hospital they are trying to avoid doing the tours, they probably think if they leave it long enough it will be too late to worry anyway!

J9 – sorry to hear about the idiots around you, sometimes you really wonder what planet some of these people are on 
I think sometimes our bodies are just out to confuse us, hope that everything sorts itself out for you,        
Goodluck for your appointment tomorrow

Stavie – i think most people who have had IVF/ICSI will have used the pessaries, i used them twice a day, with no symptoms and a negative result and this time around i was told to only use them once a day, definitely had symptoms and got my BFP. It probably varies from one person to the next.
When is your OTD? Hope you have a good holiday 

Vicky – not long until your next scan now 

SF – hope you are doing ok  is DH still managing to give you a break occasionally?

Tama – how are things going with you?


AFM
Much the same here
DH is away tomorrow until Wednesday, hopefully back in time for a meeting with Emma our doula.
Still working, only 2 more weeks to go
Had a teary episode yesterday, all over a set of shelves  found myself sat on the floor in the bathroom in floods of tears. All fine now, just one of those random hormone things


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi everyone   

Just got back from festival.  Boy, what a day.  I have been in agony, both physically and emotionally.  Really had to hold back the tears all weekend, especially today   .  I've decided to call the hospital early and say there is no point to the blood test.  Back to work tomorrow afternoon   .  I hate my job and am dreading it.  My friends leave in the morning so promise I'll be back on with less selfish posts once I have the time   .  I swear, I do not know where I would be without you lot.  No-one seems to even register what I am going through right now, not even my DH   .  

x


----------



## serenfach

*J9*.. just read my last post back to myself and realised it's not helpful in the least  In fact, it's a little insensitive if anything. Sorry. No excuse I know, but I'm so so tired at the moment, I didn't 'think' about what I was writing properly.

Sending more  your way. And hey, I think maybe your DH might not _fully understand_ what you're going through right now, but he's a bloke.. they deal with pain in very different ways to us women 

Hi to everyone else. Thanks to those of you for posting to me


----------



## JamesBrown

Hey Laura.  Just replied to your PM but your inbox is full. I'll try send it another time. Your post was fine   .


----------



## serenfach

Damned inbox. I always forget to sort it    Done now.

VERY glad I didn't offend you


----------



## daisy22

morning ladies,

was away for the weekend so didn't get on - sorry!! 

hI J9, I  am so very sorry hun. What an awful experience to be going through   . If you hate work why not see your GP and see if they'll sign you off. 

Hi seren, how are you lovely lady? How is little Issac?   

Hi Jenny, eeeew to the poo stories!!!      He'll have to wear 2 nappies now!!   

Hi Guider, how you feeling now sweetie? Nasty hormones    Have the spots gone now?

Hi Vicki, how are you and your little lady?

Hi Trixxi, how are you?

Hi Topkat, how are you hun- hows the clomid going?



  to the other lovely ladies


AFM, had a lovely weekend. Managed to buy some gorgeous tunic tops from next and fat face - not maternity!! Ans some leggings. Should see me through the next few months! Maternity clothes are a bit minging!!! Got a midwife appt this appt this afternoon.


----------



## vickym1984

J9-I second what daisy has said about being signed off work if you need to be, you, and your well being is the most important thing at the moment

Guider-I didn't realise you were having a doula as well. You will have to let me know what it was like having her there at the birth, as we have organised a doula as well. Met her once when we confirmed we wanted her, and then the first of the antenatal visits will be around 27 weeks I think x

Jenny-Awww bless, how is it all going?

Stavie-Hoping it was good news for you x

SF-   Thinking of you hun 

Daisy-Hope the midwife appt goes well. 

Me and little lady are ok, can't believe I have been feeling her move for a week now (well a week tomorrow), she can get quite active at times bless.


----------



## guider

J0 – I know there is nothing that any of us can say to make anything easier for you at the moment so just sending loads of                
Hope work goes ok tomorrow, I know how difficult that can be, I remember texting my boss to say it had failed and I was coming back to work, but please no matter what I didn’t want to discuss it yet as I was likely to burst into tears. I leave you to guess what happened as soon as I saw him! I know he was just trying to be nice etc but all I wanted to do to him at the time was  
Like you most of us wouldn’t know what to do without each other on here so remember we are here anytime you need us 


SF – you made me laugh about men dealing with things in different ways, when we had the negative result in the middle of last year my DH dealt with it by trying to run every other driver of the road and get us killed on the journey home. It hadn’t been quite the approach I had been expecting 


Daisy – the really bad spots have gone, but I still have a few left, although I think I may just be seeing spots before my eyes now and imagining them. I know at one stage last week I was starting to feel more and more itchy, and I’m sure it was just cause I was thinking about it. Had blood tests done today to be on the safe side, that was fun, I got them done at work, L has never been that keen on doing them, always feels sick with the first test of the morning and I think it wasn’t improved by it being me, the point when she said if she couldn’t do it she wouldn’t be able to ask me to take over as usual made me want to laugh, but I knew it wasn’t going to do much for her confidence. 
Great to hear you had a good weekend, and you found some good clothes to wear. As for maternity clothes, I have some trousers in maternity as I needed some smarter ones for work, but the only maternity tops are ones my mum bought and I still prefer my non-maternity, Dorothy Perkins do some good plain t-shirt style things usually 3 for £12, there tighter than t-shirts, but not too clingy, but they are quite long so cover my bump still!


Vicky – we decided to go for a doula as I think she has more plans to stay in the room and not pass out than DH who has only remained in the room for one out of the 3 scans so far  we met with 3 different ones before we made our decision, but I think from the moment we met the one we are with we were both very happy, unlike the first one we met who thought she could get to us in 30minutes for a journey that took us almost an hour, then we found out she didn’t drive either  Wednesday should be our final antenatal visit with her, then she also does another session about baby basics. I’ll let you know how it all goes, great to hear someone else is using a doula as well.


AFM
Off to bed now, all alone, (well until  decides to come and push me out again!)
It’s been a lovely day at work as certain people who the rest of us are getting fed up with wasn’t in!
Unfortunately although she is the manager she didn’t have the sense to work out on Friday that having Monday and Tuesday off wasn’t a good idea as someone else already has tomorrow off for a hospital appointment, this was booked first and is following a smear so she is extremely worried as it wasn’t just to have it redone. So now as well as worrying about her hospital appointment, the poor woman is worrying about leaving us short-staffed (particularly with me not being as much use!) when she shouldn’t have to worry at all it should be done to the stupid manager to have not allowed herself time off when someone else already had it booked.
Anyway only 7 days left to work then she’ll have to sort her own messes out


----------



## malbec

*J9 *- just read back since my last posts and am seriously gutted for you  gutted isn't even the word, just - rarrrrrrr sooo unfair. You have done so amazingly well and came so much closer than the last cycle. I'm pleased you have some frosties 'in the bank'. How did you appt go yesterday? Did you learn anymore or have any next steps recommended or timeline to work to before you can try a FET cycle? 

*SF* - so sorry you have been diagnosed with PND. Does your employer offer any kind of employee assistance programme that might offer some counselling sessions? I just wonder if you could get a couple free or at low cost to see if it helps? I know you have very strong views on medication that differ to my own but I hope you haven't completely discounted medication to help with PND as I think it has a really important role to play. I agree that doctors seem to prescribe drugs so quickly to anyone who is at any spectrum of depression and counselling is often not offered or a long waiting list. It is frustrating as I think that in some cases counselling could help without medication and certainly as well as in all instances! I hope whatever you decide helps you though - that's the important thing. 

Hello to everyone else!

I got home today from 5 nights in Barcelona - had a fab time  . I have a stinking cold coming on now annoyingly - yes, I was that annoying person you get on the plane sniffing and blowing my nose every 5 minutes so it's now red raw  . Blooming flight back took over 3 hours too as French air traffic controllers were on strike so couldn't fly over France - rarrrr, fed up of airline industry problems and all this blimmin industrial action. Grumble.

xxx

xxx


----------



## JW3

J9 -      thinking of you   

Malbec - glad you had a good time in Barcelona    

Hi Vicky   

Its all going ok here, its still hard work but I can see all the time that I am getting more organised now and getting back to normal.  I've been really lucky and Ben has been sleeping around 8pm until 6.30am for over a week now.  Problem is I still wake up several times in the night    I have started back at the gym and on Saturday DH is looking after Ben so I can go to reflexology.  Bloomin acne is back (never really went but was much better) so hoping the reflexology will help.  Hate this PCOS    Got to go back and see the GP I think but have been putting it off.  Just think I should make an appointment because there is always something to discuss with them.  Think you can only have cream for acne when breastfeeding though and can't see there is much chance of getting any help from DH in getting the cream onto my back


----------



## trixxi

Hello all .......

sorry for the lack of personals ... not got much to say for myself just now but am very aware of those of you going thru some tough times and dont want to shirk when you have been there for me when i needed    


J9 ..... just wanted to send you some    so sorry to hear your having a hard time  ....      xx

SF ......      hows little isaac  sorry to hear about your pnd .... i know i always suggest it but have you thought of homeopathy for you both?  

Hi daisy ... how you keeping??   

Guider ... i love the idea of a doula ...  wow not long till ML

Malbec .... glad to hear you had a good holiday   


I know there are alot of lurkers like me just now so        to you all too.xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi girls

Thank you all so much for your lovely messages.  For anyone who has PM'd me   , I really do appreciate them but have been in no fit state to reply.  My apologies   .  I spent last night in tears and am totally tired out tonight.  I was still really upset this morning but am now starting to perk up and putting things into perspective and have some plans in place.  First thing is to get these fibroids checked out as my hospital are of no help, not even a follow-up appointment!  The blood result came back as negative yesterday and the hospital said it was indeed a chemical pregnancy   .  We get 2 free goes at FET so .......bring on the FET!

Do forgive me if I'm not doing any personals at the moment.   

J9
x


----------



## DK

Thanks everyone for your support and asking after me! Means alot!

I Hope everyone is well!

Il try do some personals but if i miss anyone i am sorry, i am currently in bed poorly and not with it!

J9: Thank you soooooo much for the support the last few weeks, it means alot to me! I will pm but back after this!    your the best. x

SF: I have emailed u a few times on here and ** without no joy back, i hope u and little issac are well and your PND is lifting, I will try and pm you again!  x 

Jenny: Poor ben sounds like he has alot of loose stools bless him, have u tried changing his nappies? i went throught through loads of brands with jack, ended up finding huggies the worse and pampers the best(tried value and own brands)The found out at 5months after loads of different brands etc Jack was allergic to powered milk so put him on soya milk and was allergic to that, had to go stright to cows milk really early! But that gave him diareah all the time stupid docs!!! Hope ur both ok xx 

Malbec, Daisy, trixxi, guider, tk, misty, vicki, tama, stavie, and all u other beautiful ladies i may have missed(im sorry)

AFM ladies, Well we found out in june that i was pregnant  didnt want to jinx it by telling people, there a couple of lovely ladies from FF i told though, Was very pleased as all seemed very well  then went down hill was a real rollercoaster of a ride! Had bleed at 6weeks, 8weeks, 10weeks, had scans at each bleed and at 6weeks was told all well, baby fine with HB.  then told at 8weeks baby died as no HB, to expect MC then at 10weeks bleed again but not what i have experiance a MC b4 so scanned me and there was a HB?? so all happy, then bleed at 11+4 and wen for another scan and sadly no HB, so Ummmmm not good news im affraid, found out on friday the 13th August(of all days) i had lost it again







11+4 so the scan said! i thought i was 12weeks but hey! Got the scan pic,(didnt wan to give it to me but i begged and was cryng so got me own way lol) looks so normal and healthy but sady no hearbeat







been having bloods done too and dev dropping, so looks like the asprin did work(was put on them from the moment i found out  ) got me bit further but stil not far enough







Gutted aint the word! Not been able to talk about it, but u have all been such a good friend and supported me i thought i was about time i confided in you all!







This is our 7th one! I prey they help us! x

Im sorry i have been such a such sh*t FFer and friend but now i hope u can all understand when i have said i have been in a dark weird place, you no no why!

Im sorry once again

Love to you all!

Katie xXx


----------



## malbec

*DK* -  I hope there is more they can do to investigate the difficulties you're facing.

*J9 *-  to you as well, you need it hun. Don't worry about doing personals, just come on here and vent and receive our support for a change now it's your time of need.

*Jenny* - glad Ben is sleeping well, sorry you aren't. Im sure you've tried all the usual - warm bath before bed (even if you know you'd rather watch the end of a TV programme! Or is that just me?), hot milk or cocoa (or a sneaky nightcap?!) and read a few pages of a book? Do you know what's keeping you awake when you do wake up in the night? Are you thinking about stuff or just feel alert? Hope you can persuade hubby to rub cream on your back, it'll be worth it for him won't it if he helps you make it all lovely?! Men huh...

*Trixxi/Guider/Daisy/Vicky/SF/Tama*/and everyone I've missed:


AFM, well I have today off work to take the bunnies to the vets to be, ahem, castrated (poor luvs!). The vet said they are a little on the small side still though so has recommended we re-book for a month's time. Arthur in particular seems younger she said than the pet shop told us as shold be big enough by now... hmmmm. Anyway am back at home and have a load of post-holiday jobs to do but feeling rotton. I had a runny nose and sore throat yesterday and today my ear feels like it's going to explode! Have decided it's probably a bad cold as no high temp and feel OK in myself just knackered. Am going to check out NHS direct in a mo and diagnose myself (risky! But don't feel I shoupld go to the docs with a cold). Have to go into town later so will go to pharmacy. I'm gutted as was going to go and visit my friend and her 6 week old twins today but have texted her to say I don't think I should come round and infect them all - last thing she needs! Hope she doesn't think I'm crying off coz of my own problems as I'm not. Might give her a call and rearrange for another day so she's knows I'm OK (mentally at least - for today anyway!).

xxx


----------



## serenfach

Just a quickie to say hi to everyone  Thanks to those who have posted for me  and *DK*, I'm so sorry babe, I will reply to your PM as soon as I have more time Xx

Things are still the same with us but [touch wood] things seem to be slowly improving 

Anyone seen the news today?? The town where I live has been on all morning re an outbreak of Legionnaires Disease. It actually showed the site where DH does most of his work, earlier. Scary stuff. I'm paranoid about bubs anyway, but I won't even go outside the door now 

Gotta run. Hope you're all ok. Miss being here and interacting.. hopefully be back properly soon Xx


----------



## JW3

J9      hope you manage to get the fibroids checked out     


DK      so sorry to hear what has been happening, really hope that you get lucky soon and it sticks        thanks for the advice re the nappies    I am having to use either Huggies or Pampers right now as they are only ones with newborn in size 3, I think I prefer Pampers though


Malbec     hope you feel better soon    thanks for the tips, I think it is the noise in my house that is keeping me up    DH's snoring so no peace in our room and in Ben's room he is grunting and banging his legs down in the cot.  DH was good though and he slept on the sofa last night and I did wake up but managed to get right back to sleep again.


SF     sorry to hear about your local area, hope things are going better with you


----------



## Dilee-99

lurking


----------



## daisy22

Hi DK, I am so very very sorry to hear that hun. How utterly devastating for you.    Sending you lots of big hugs     

Hi J9, of course we understand- you need to think of yourself at the moment and take lots of time to look after yourself. Your in my thoughts and prayers hun.

Hi seren, oh my goodness can't believe thats your town- I did think of you when they said wales- dont blame you for staying indoors- i would too!! Glad things are starting to improve.

Hi Trixxi, I am really well hun thank you! What have you been up to? How is your little boy? 

Hi Jenny, being a fellow PCOS lady- can totally sympathise with the skin! I am sat here with a clearing face mask on as we speak! I have a military style routine involving some quite expensive decleor products that seem to keep it under control- not perfect but much better than before. mHope your gp sorts something out for you.

Hi Malbec, hearing you talk about your rabbits makes me miss mine- esp my boy angus!! He was a very special bunny- miss him everyday since he died. Hope your little fur babies are OK after their op. Hope your feeling better too- do you think you may have an ear infection?

Hi Guider, wow!! your nearly there now with the mat leave!! Then you wont have to worry any more! Thanks for the info on DP- I'll take a look!!

Hi Vicky, I think your little lady is gearing up for strictly this weekend.   

  to the other lovely ladies!!

AFM, have my friends babyshower at my house tomorow and then 2 12.5 hour shifts fri and sat- so prob wont be back on til Sun. My thoughts are with you all as usual.


----------



## guider

Mal – glad to hear you had a good time in Barcelona, sorry to hear the journey back wasn’t soo good, if you want to look on the bright side, on of my Guides parents had to come and tell us her daughter now has medical issues as on their return flight from holiday she started with nocturnal convulsions, that must have been a fun flight!


Jenny – great to hear you feel things are getting more organised.
Could you use one of the washes instead of cream for the acne, it might be easier to get it on your back if DH isn’t going to help? They do washes on prescription as well as the creams, it’s not just the Clearasil type things that you see advertised on TV.


Trixxi – hope you are keeping ok, no not long until ML, only 34.5 hours left to go!


J9 – don’t worry about personals, we all go through times when we need to spend that bit more looking after ourselves than spending hours writing messages to other people 
Sorry the hospital haven’t been much help, hope you manage to get the fibroids sorted soon


Katie –    I know there is nothing any of us can say to make you feel an better, I just can’t imagine what you must have been going through over the last few months, it really must have been a rollercoaster to be told that there was a HB at one scan, not at the next, then again and finally to definitely not find the HB you must have been going out of your mind.
Good for you that you managed to get the scan picture even if it took tears to get it, sometimes I wonder  about these nurses, I mean how much difference does it make to them whether you have the picture or not, but to us it can make the world of difference. I know I still have the pictures of the first embryo that I had transferred which never even made it to the end of the 2ww, but I don’t think I will ever be able to get rid of it, it was still real to me.   


SF – someone at work mentioned about the legionnaires disease, hope you are all ok there, try not to worry too much, easier said than done I know, at least your town is famous for a while 


Dilly – hi, hope you are keeping ok


Daisy – hope you are managing to take things easy at work with such long shifts 





AFM
Nothing exciting here
Had an antenatal session with my doula last night, 
Just written my shopping list for tomorrow, hope Tescos have 12 cheap loaves of bread instock tomorrow as I can’t be bothered to chase around more than one supermarket!
Away all weekend with 20kids, so won’t be around for a few days
Have Monday off work
Then only 3 and a half more days to work, not that I’m excited about getting out of the place or anything, but did you know that 3.5 days adds up to 34.5hours?


----------



## clomid user

Hi ladies  

jenny... i totally understand with the pco's..hope little ben has stopped pooping   everywear?.xx

sf...hi hunny i dont blame you for staying in doors,im sure i would aswell..hows little issac doing is he being a good boy?   i hope his sleeping better now.xx

dk...hi hun im so sorry babes,i just carnt imagine wot your going through right now as ive never been there but wish you al the luck in the world..keep your chin up mate.xx

duider hi hun not long to go for you now,id be getting excited because it will be the best day of your life..id give birth right now if i had a baby to give it to..good luck metting your bubba.xx

j9...im so sorry hunny and i was soooo sure this was it for you,take some time out and get yourself back on ttop form ready to go again..chin up chick.xx

ATM ...ive had my appointmant at barts in london and i have all my drugs and am ready to go yayyyy    
i feel like ive waited soooo long for this day and really just carnt wait till otd   ive just started my northatestrone tablets and have them for 5 days to bring on a bleed then i start bursealin on day 2 and my scan a couple of weeks later then ill be stimming with gonal-f but dont no wot dose yet as they need to see wot my bloods come back as on day 2...i feel confused.com at the mo as im not sure wot im thinking    
im worried!!!! yep thats it!!! scared!!! yep thats me!!! any help ladies would mean a great deal.xx


----------



## JW3

CU - good luck with your cycle           great news about getting started & I am also looking forward to your OTD     hope everything goes well    


Well I am off to the Sure Start centre this morning to find out about a few things including childcare and my child tax credit claim, going to walk even though its raining    Went to the docs yesterday and unfortunately there has been a bit of damage from the forceps    Luckily it is not too bad, have been referred to the hospital but the doc said it might all be better by the time the appointment comes through and then can cancel it    Off back to the docs in 2 weeks to get checked again.  Feel miles better now I know it is nothing serious and the medication he gave me seems to be working already.  All this means no BMS though    was hoping things might get back to normal on our trip to Wales next Friday but no, so have given up taking the mini pill again   

Promise to be back with personals soon   

Jenny xx


----------



## clomid user

jenny..thanks hun..oh i hope the damages not that bad...sorry i couldnt quiet understand is this you or ben?


----------



## guider

CU – good luck, it’s such a good feeling when you know that you are about to start doing something practical again. Unfortunately can’t  help with your feelings of confusion as it really is just something that you have to go along with and wait until they tell you what the next stage is every step of the way, remember we are here to help and support you wherever we can (well as long as it’s not this weekend as i’m away with 20kids!)

Jenny – sorry to hear that you have trouble following forceps, hope it all gets sorted and you can get back to BMS soon 

AFM
Just waiting for Ash to arrive from next door to go shopping as see how little stuff our tiny tescos have instock


----------



## clomid user

jenny...have a lovely time at sure start i used to always take mine there...i used to go in the sensory room with all the lights and used to lay on the white cushions....also used to fall asleep..lol...i also used to do massarge courses with ds he loved it.oh i jus saw guildier say the foreceps was you,i hope it gets sorted soon.xx

guildier..hi thanks hun...wowwww 20 kids you are brave    your be wanting to     them all lol.xx


----------



## malbec

Hi girls,

I'm feeling much better now - just a bit snotty, yuk!

*Jenny* - sorry to hear you're still suffering and rubbish that you can't have any BMS or even just good old fashoined S if you feel like it! Hope all better soon.

*Guider* - convulsions sound well scary, they must have been really frightened! Are you now officially on mat leave?

*SF* - didn't realise you lived in Merthyr (I can only say that name in my head in Rob Brydon's voice!) or is it one of the other towns? Awful about the Legionnaire's - hope they find the source soon and hope you're not house-bound 

*CU* - Congrats on starting your tx! All the best.

*Daisy* - how can you handle 12 hour shifts? Nuff respec'!

hello to *Dilly* and everyone else!!

xxx


----------



## MistyW

Hi everybody
Sending lots of      to J9, Seren, DK and anybody else who needs it. This board is just so sad at the moment.  But we're going to be having some more BFPs and happy birth stories soon, so that will cheer us all up   
Jen - Yep, Pampers are the way to go.  Breastfed babbas do have loose poohs so do expect some leaks.  Make sure you ALWAYS pull the frilly bit out around the legs, otherwise you are surely headed for disaster!
CU - That's great news.  Keep us posted   
TK - Thanks for always asking about me, even though I've been a rubbish FF'er.  Dunky is going from strength to strength.  Crawling and a little tooth peeping through.  He's just brilliant company, always making me laugh.  How's your little one?  
AFM - I saw the doc yesterday and she's happy to prescribe Clomid for me, whenever I want to start again (so glad I don't have to go back to the hospital and the multitude of bored students).  It might stop me lactating so I'm going to put it on hold until D's at least a year old.  Got a blood test on Monday which is CD 14.  It's supposed to be done CD 21, but that's a bit pointless when my cycles are only 22 days long!  She said that I might not need the Clomid this time    and I asked her for twins!     
Love to all xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi ladies
hope you all well,
sorry no personals, I will come back later x

Sorry me me me!  Quick question to anyone! As far as I know I do not ovulate naturally (no evidence when bloods been tracked 6x). However I went for a scan on cd10 for other reasons and the sonographer said I had two follicles on my r ovary measuring 18mm and 20mm which from what I read is very good as they are mature. Do you think this means I will ov or is it possible that they mature every cycle but dont burst as the process gets interrupted before then? no posiitve opk yet? only ever had a positive opk the month I concieved ds! Obviously I will be busy in the bedroom anyway and will be having progesterone checked cd 21 & 29. Also no pcos seen!!!

any clues
Dilly


----------



## malbec

Hey Dilly,

No idea I'm afraid if you've been OPK too and not had any/many positive results... if you had only been relying on the day 21 progesterone blood tests x 6 I would query whether you might be ovulating a bit earlier in a cycle than most and wonder whether that effects things (if you have 2 mature eggs on day 10 - that sounds early). Do you do OPK tests early enough in the cycle to try and catch this if it's the case? e.g. start testing say day 7 onwards? I found the pee sticks you could buy in bulk online quite cheaply really useful as the OPK kits in shops are mega-bucks!

Is it worth booking in to get bloods checked for progesterone levels on day 17 as well? If it seems like you are ovulating around day 10 maybe the test should be done a bit earlier?

I know I ovulate at least some of the time but my cycles are quite long (usually 6 weeks rather than 4) so it was difficult to get proof of OV vs. non-OV at times and to be honest by the time I started using OPK and having day 21 tests rather than persevering with the useless BBT thermometer we were about to start Clomid so I stopped worrying about natural OV quite so much. Now we've had this failed cycle of IVF and found that our sperm and eggs didn't even manage to fert in the lab I'm taking a break from actively trying to conceive as am convinced it aint going to happen without medical intervention.

Hope you have a fun weekend of seduction planned anyhow!!

xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

I am 35 years old today.  Been in bed with a hangover and been miserable all day but going out for dinner with my funny friend soon   .  Must go and actually get dressed.

x


----------



## MistyW

HAPPY BIRTHDAY J9!!!!!


----------



## Dilee-99

Malbec
Firstly Hi love and thanks for replying to me x 

I have only ever checked with opk's from cd10 and only positive was the month I concieved so will start earlier in future. Following my post earlier I have had two very faint positive opk's which according to instructions is negative as not as dark as control line but it wasnt when i ov'ed for ds so have taken it as pos and had bms anyway and will do so for next few days, I do wonder if the faintness of line suggests I am not producing adaquate LH hormone. cd21 is a monday for me this cycle so I will book them for the friday and also again on cd28 ish as planned. I zam not bbt ing either as I am not geeting the relevent uninterupted sleep regular enough at the mo!!

so sorry about your failed cycle and maybe a break is what you need for yourself. I know I have problems and have had but I dont class myself as unfortunate as I have ds now and I can only imagine how it feels for you right now. I could not cope and would fall apart so well done to you and      vibes for your future xxxx
thanks again 
dilly


----------



## JW3

J9     Happy Birthday      (sorry its a bit late)  Hope you had a great time last night


----------



## guider

CU – the weekend wasn’t too bad there was only an odd one that I wanted to  particularly when yesterday she started telling some of them that Santa wasn’t real 

Mal – unfortunately although I decided to take today of after looking after 20 of other peoples children for a weekend I still have the rest of this week until maternity starts, not long, but still counting down the days

Misty – great to hear doctor will give you clomid, sounds like your dates for blood tests can be as good as mine, the seem to assume we are all identical and therefore need bloods doing at the same time. I just feel like shouting at them then and saying well if we were all the same either there would be no babies in the world as everyone would have problems like us, or more hopefully this site wouldn’t need to exist as we would be out there getting  without any problems 

Dilly – sorry can’t answer your question, but like you said incase you do ovulate this month make the most of it in the bedroom with the BMS 

J9 – sorry the birthday wishes are late, hope you had a great meal with your funny friend


AFM – I have today off following being away all weekend with 20kids!
Am out for lunch today with a couple of other Ffers
The unfortunately back to work tomorrow, but only until Friday


----------



## MistyW

My goodness Guider, just looking at your ticker!  It only seems like yesterday that you announced your BFP!
How exciting!  Have you got your bag packed yet?
x


----------



## guider

misty - i've got a bag packed for baby and a pile of stuff for me, now just have to change it from a pile of random things to a pile of useful things then to being in a bag


----------



## serenfach

Lurker here 

Had to post re what Misty said.. *Guider*! WHERE has he time gone!?  Bloody hells bells, time is flying by!
Nice to see you, *Misty*  Hope all is well with you. Becoming a Clomid chick again? [if I read correctly] Good luck 

Hi and big  to everyone else. Still no time to post personals properly yet, but hopefully soon.

I have an evaluation with a Psychiatric nurse on Thursday re the PND. I think DH thinks I'm in denial or something, when I say I'm not depressed.. but it's a fact, I'm not. I seriously verged on depression for a long time when I was ttc, so I am more than aware of what it feels like. I am incredibly tired [bubs sleeps just a couple of hours here and there a night and barely at all during the day] and I am suffering from anxiety because he isn't well - my nerves are frayed - plus being home alone all day is hard work and very lonely.... but I'm not _deprressed_  We shall see what they say on Thursday.

Gotta go Xx Love to all Xx


----------



## vickym1984

SF    I think there is different ways PND displays itself, some are typical depressive symptomns, others are anxiety related. I am very prone to anxiety related depression, so will be on the look out for this once bubbs is born, already having to fight it off now during pregnancy x


----------



## Topkat08

Intruder Alert!!! 

Hello u lovely lot, i really am sorry i've been awol, things are just crazy at the minute and i'm hardly getting 10 mins to myself without something that needs doing, i know it's a poop excuse but thats my reason 

Anyway think i'll try and do some personals, although i haven't read back properly, i've had a quick read through so sorry if i miss anything...

J9 ~ Im so sorry ur hear about ur C.P hun! I wish i'd have come on sooner! Sorry i haven't got any words of wisdom but i have got 1 MASSIVE  ! oh and happy belated birthday! hope u had a fab night out and really let ya hair down  x

Jenny ~ How r u & ur gorgeous little man doing? Sounds like Ben's nappy are a little messy to say the least lol and just when u think his nappies are turning ''normal'' he'll start teething and the explosions will start again! Oh the joys!  Love the pic of Ben in his Little motorhead t-shirt  Well done u for getting back to the gym, u'll be a yummy mummy and ready for #2 in no time  x

SF ~ How r u doing hun? Hope things are getting a little better for u all & i little Isaac's sleeping habits and constipation are improving now! 
Something u said in one of ur earlier posts mad me chuckle,_ ''My son will ONLY sleep listening to Led Zepp, Iron Maiden, Deep Purple, Metallica or especially Ozzy! - and the louder the better!_'' I never imagined u listening to that kind of music from ur pic, i thought u'd be a Soul kinda girl  
I LOVE the pic of Isaac with his dummy! How ruddy cute is he?!  He reminds me a bit of my K when he was smaller! x

Guider ~ woohoo not long to go now before M.L starts then u'll be a lady of leisure but make the most of it coz baby will soon follow then all ''me time'' is lost lol! I can't believe u went away for the w.end with 20 kids  Has u hair still got colour in it?!  x

Daisy ~ How r u doing babe? Notice ur ticker is moving up rather quickly! Has the m.s subsided now?! As for maternity clothes.... yep there are some pretty rank things out there. I didnt really wear maternity tops till i got well in 25 weeks, i just use to buy the next size up! but mothercare do some nice things! x

Vicky ~ Hows things with u and ur little lady?! I read that ur feeling her move... isnt that just an amazing feeling!? It won't be long now till ur siting watching the t.v or something and u see her wizz her arm or leg across ur belly...Weird feeling that is! Whens ur 20wk scan?! x

Malbec ~ Hows u? Glad u had a fab time in Barcelona, sorry to hear u've come back with a cold tho! Glad u hear ur little bunnies still have their 'bits' for now... when i had my puddy cat done, im sure he was limping around looking for something 

DK ~ OMG I'm so sorry to hear what u've been going through!  Don't ever feel like ur alone hun coz we're all here for u regardless of whether ur celebrating good news or in a really low state of mind, need to come and rant or just need someone who understands a little of the torture that is IF etc! Please dont leave us again! We miss u  x x

Dilly ~ How r u doing hun?! Hope ur gorgeous little man is alright! Sorry cant help with with ur Q hun, hope someone else has been a bit more use to u and answered it! x

CU ~  Great News about starting ivf!  Hope ur tabs have worked and ur getting ready to start the next steps! Make sure u keep us updated and DONT leave us wondering...  lol x

Misty ~ So glad to hear Dunk is doing well and making u smile! Isn't that first tooth popping though just adorable  How old is he now?! x
Glad ur gp isn't messing about with referring u back to the clinic etc and is just willing to prescribe u clomid! U can't believe u want twins  I wanted twins before K but now i've had one... I think twins would be a whole lotta trouble with diving around like a looney, stopping them both from killing the cat, 2 of them biting and pulling at each others hair! 2 lots of exploding nappies... my list goes on!  I'll stick to 1 at a time please  x

A MASSIVE  to everyone i've not mentioned but luv n luck to ya all!

AFM well.... I now remember why i hate being on clomid, the hot flushes haven't gone all month and it's driving me bonkers! I mean... how do u explain a shiney, sweaty face when its cold outside?!  I'm like a nutter forever wiping my face and redoing my make up  Only 2 more cycles to go i suppose... Oh the joys! 
Moving onto something lighter... Kaelan is into _EVERYTHING_! AND he's decided he doesn't like sitting in his stroller and likes to walk to or from the shops (one or the other coz his little legs cant quite take it yet lol) but on his travels, he likes to pick up ''souvenirs'' mainly sticks and leaves and when we try to take them off him... Oh lordy does he have a tantrum  But he makes up for it by coming up to me and cuddling me leg or kissing me.... He just the best   

Better get off to bed but i promise i wont leave it so long now...

Luv & Luck to ya all
TK x x


----------



## serenfach

My word.. bubs is STILL asleep?!?  I have 5 mins to reply.

*Vicky*  I really feel for you babe. This is a horrible thing to go through, especially when you've waited so long for bubs.. all the time dreaming of one day holding him in your arms, feeling all the love and joy.. and then when it happens, the worry and tension is so overwhelming it totally overshadows the happiness you should be feeling. I wouldn't wish these feelings on anyone. Not for anything. I really hope it doesn't develop into anything serious for you and that when your bubs comes along, it passes asap 

*TK*  I am a bit of a soul kinda girl.. how spooky of you. However, I like a lot of different stuff.. favourites being: 
Muse, U2, Iron Maiden, Coldplay, Tears For Fears, Deep Purple, Holst, Placebo, Audioslave, Supertramp, Journey, Stevie Wonder, Rachmaninov, The Cult, Queen, Foo Fighters, Green Day, Debussy, Paul Oakenfold, BT [not the phone company lol.. the producer] Josh Groban, Aretha Franklin, Foreigner, Vivaldi, Led Zepplin, Rush, Metallica, Genesis, Nina Simone, Queens Of The Stoneage, Police, The Doors, The Beatles, Michael Jackson [his early stuff] Fleetwood Mac, ELO, Dream Theatre, Procol Harum, Evanescence, Rammstein, Sade, John Williams, ASIWYFA, Creedance Clearwater, Wolfmother, John Lee Hooker, Kings Of Leon, The Who, Duran Duran, Cream, REM, Radiohead, The Hurts, James Brown.... to name but a few! I also like some trance/hard house dance tunes, some Jazz, a bit of gospel, some Gothic, some Blues.. << Good grief, I didn't realise I'd typed so much.

Music means a *LOT* to me.. it's in my blood and bones. I just don't know what I'd do without it.


----------



## JW3

SF      I can relate to that anxious feeling, I had the same when Ben was not putting his weight on and it is with you all the time 24hrs a day isn't it?  I am really hoping that Isaac starts sleeping a bit more for you     It does get easier   


I have found the only way I can manage is to go out to the Sure Start centres most days and meet other people having the same problems.  Ben doesn't like just being in the house all day and he is much more hard work.  Luckily there are loads round here in such a big city.  There are two I go to regulalry and this afternoon I am heading to one where I used to live that has a craft afternoon.  Someone will look after Ben while I am there and then I can attempt to do some sewing or something    Not sure about this yet but am willing to give it a go.  If we don't go out I have to admit I am probably a bad mum but when he gets too much I have him watching Waybuloo and he loves it


----------



## MistyW

Hiya folks
Guider - A girl after my own heart - I remember having a huge pile in the hall that I would randomly throw things at thinking, "Ah, that will be useful when I'm in labour".  My friend took a pack of cards with her, thinking that she could play poker in between contractions   
Seren - Wow, that's a long list.  I only listen to things like The Wheels on the Bus, and Head Shoulders Knees and Toes now!  You wait until Isaac's a wee bit older    
TK - That's so cute about the sticks and leaves.  I can just imagine Duncan being like that too!
Vicky -     
Jenny - Yes, I'm the same, always taking Duncan out.  Though, I didn't start until he was about 6 months old because of his health problems.  It really does get easier once you start going out regularly and meeting other mums, and watching the little ones having fun and making friends   
Love to all xxx


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

SF - Wish I could offer some amazing words of advice but I've never been in your shoes and don't want to guess how you're feeling. The only thing I will say is that you know your own body so go with what your instinct says regarding PND. Oh and obvously we're all here to talk to or to just listen. Hope the legionaires (however you spell it) is getting better.   

Misty - hey hun, how's the Clomid? Not long now till Duncan's 1st bday, how exciting.   

Jenny - wow sounds like you're keeping busy - enjoying crafts this aft. I'm the most non arts adn craft person you'll ever meet, cant even draw a stick man   

Topkat - Oh the hot flushes, how I remember those! Love the story on collecting sticks etc

Guider - countdown to ML - how exciting. Get that bag packed girl   

DK - sorry to hear your news. Really hope you're ok    You can always talk to us on here

Hi to Vicky, Dilly, Daisy, Tama (if you're lurking hope your ok hun - pm u later)

AFM - thoroughly p1ssed off! Had food poisioning yest and to top it all off the PCT where I live have announced their pulling IVF funding straight away! All this to save money between now and end of April. Its been stopped with cosmetic surgery. Not really in the same class of treatment in my opinion. IF seems such an easy target. My nurses consultation at Leeds is a week today but that is the point they release the funding. Spoke to PCT and it gets stopped tomo. Leeds wont see me before then so looks like we could be stopped. They're still deciding if they will let those of them in the system through and am waiting for confirmation (doesn't look hopeful though). All Leeds have said is cancel my appointment or self fund. I can't find £5k by next Tues! We're in the process of buying a house so we'd have to pull out to fund it. Dilema! 

Rant over
Clare x


----------



## JW3

Clare      sorry to hear about the funding problems, that must be very stressful for you with everything you've got going on


----------



## serenfach

*Jenny*.. you're not a bad mother at all. It's an awkward age when they're so young.. they want constant attention and entertainment, yet - I don't know about Ben - but Isaac has no interest in any toys etc as yet.. just colours and shapes and sounds, so the TV and radio are perfect at the moment  

*Clare*.. I'm gutted for you. It ust all feel so unfair on you. Fingers crossed they'll allow the ones already in the system to go through  And to class ANY fertility tx in the same group as cosmetic surgery is absolutely f'in disgraceful imo 

*TK*.. 'crazy Clomid chick' - not good news re the hot flushes  I remember them well [though NOT fondly] The only thing that ever worked for me was to have a cool shower. I'd just stand under the water and pray they'd be gone by the time I got out!

Gotta run Xx HUGS to everyone else Xx


----------



## clomid user

hi ladies  
its a wee bit quiet on hear lately...hope everybody is ok..  

afm..im still waiting for af and am in need of af dance please..lol.
im a bit worried about ec does it really hurt that much..i need all the positive storeys i can get right now..as im feeling    am worried bout ec pain...and really i can handall it but am still   .xx


----------



## Clare R

Quiet on here at the mo. Hope everyone is ok. 

CU hope AF turns up soon. I'm hoping to start d/r 2 weeks on Mon so hopefully wont be that far behind you. Dont worry about EC, I was so worried about it with my low pain threshold. I have to say I felt nothing and was totally fine afterwards with no pain at all. I got my notes when I move clinic and it said I was chatty throughout EC. I remember none of this! I had something to eat and you have to go to the loo and then you can go home. I just remember feeling really happy when they told me how many eggs they'd got! 

Well PCT have pulled funding but looks like those of us in the system will still get this cycle whic is a relief, although so unfair on those not yet in the system. Also puts more pressure on as I only get 1 go now. I cant believe funding has been stopped along side cosmetic surgery, weight loss surgery and varicose veins. Infertility is a totally different issue. Maybe I'm just biased?

Nurses consult is next Tues. Then I go to Texas week after with work and hopefully start DR once I get back onday 21. Bring it on I'm ready and waiting!

Hope you're all ok, come back all of you!

Clare x


----------



## Tama

Clare so happy that you will still get yor tx    Hope you have a good time away even if it is for work and come back ready for dr'ing.    xx

Hello to everyone hope you are all well x


----------



## trixxi

Hello all ....   

Thats me finished for the day ... yeeha!!  roll on the housework   

I have lost my way a bit on here but wanted to send some big loves to DK    J9    and SF   

Hi ... TK, clare, tama, misty, guider, vicky, cu, daisy, dilly,  jenny  hope your all doing ok


----------



## vickym1984

Clare-Glad you get this go, but sorry to hear they have pulled the rest of the funding. A lot of PCTs are pulling mental health funding as well, its terrible to penalise people with Mental health or IF issues because they aren't deemed "important enough" by those high up the chain


----------



## daisy22

Sorry i have beenawol- have had no chance to get on with work!! But have been thinking about you all esp Mina Moo!!

Hi Vicky, really glad your scan went well today!!

Hi Clare, I am so relieved it looks like you'll get your tx. We only ever had 1 funded cycle in leicester anyway. Your right about it not being the same- its very unfair to people coming through. I think its only gonn a get worse though- working for the NHS- you can see how its going! Hope it goes well on Tues.

Hi Trixxi, how are you? How is your little man? - fancy doing my housework!!   

Hi Tama, hun   

Hi CU, one AF dance comming up...........

        

Hi seren, why on earth are they trying to label you with depression? Anyone with an ounce of common sense can see its a mixture of exhaustion and anxiety related to Issac being poorly and being a new mummy! What you really need is a bit of support, reassurance and some flippin practical advice! Like I said before- if you want me to come to wales to babysit for a few hours- just say the word!!!!     

Hi Jenny, really glad your finding the sure start helpful. There is one in my village ba friend has recommended so I'll keep it in mind when bubble is here next year. 

Hi misty great news you'll be able to start clomid again without going through the whole pallaver!!

Hi Topkat, yep MS is loads better!! Poor you- dont envy you the hot flushes     

Hi guider, have you recovered from your weekend with 20 kids!!

Hi Malbec, how are you?



  to anyone i missed!


AFM, got home from my night shift at 1pm today!!!    We had a major incident so had to stay behind and do all the flippin paperwork.  Am thinking of applying for a job in tesco- cant do much harm putting carrots on the wrong shelf!!

On a happier note- centre parks tomorow!! Yay!!    Have my spa day and my mum to be tx!! Cant wait!!! Gonna be relaxed and pampered!!!


----------



## trixxi

hi daisy    i am good thanks, your spa day sounds fab  ..... enjoy!      my 'little man' is great thanks,  hes not so wee now hes nearly taller than me!!  He has just started to learn the bagpipes so we are hearing it ALL the time at the mo, i am trying to be encouraging and supportive but its just a rabble!!    Oh i didnt do so well on the housework front today, got distracted   !!


----------



## JW3

Clare - good to hear you are still getting to go ahead       

Concerning about the cutbacks though.  I had my varicose veins done on the NHS when I was 19 (its another heriditary problem), why would they cut that?  I was told if I didn't have the op I could develop varicose ecsema and if I had got pregnant it would have been a really serious problem (now i know there was no chance of that happening    )

Off to Wales for a week tomorrow, we are staying in Abergavenny to go to the food festival this weekend, won't be on internet so will be missing you all    

J9     hope you are doing ok


----------



## bunny73

Hi ladies   

Just wanted to pop by and see how u all r, sorry i dont post much, im abit of a lurker im afraid!!

guider - I cant believe ur so close to ur due date. I dont know wher the time goes!! How r u feeling??   

Vicky - same agen I cant believe u r half way thru!! did i read that ur expectiing a little girl?? congrats   

Clare - sorry to hear uv been messed about with ur funding. So glad that u r able to still have treatment tho   .

daisy - hope u have a lovely time at centre parks   .

big hello's and    to everyone else. Misty, topcat, SF, trixxi, jenny, tamma, CU, DK, malbec, dilly and anyone else i have missed.

AFM - I am on day 11 of stimms. Had scan on monday and had 16 follies on right over and 9+ on the left, couldnt see left overy very well at it was in the wrong place and i found it very uncomfortable!! follies r between 8 - 12mm, which is apparently abit small for this stage, but that is normal for people with PCO. Have another scan tomoro and EC shud be mon, tues or weds!
DH and I am slowly coming to terms with MIL, but to be honest still dont think it has sunk in, I just hope she is up ther looking down on us and helps us get the baby we wud like so much    - hope that doesnt sound daft   !!

Speak soon xXx


----------



## malbec

*J9* - A belated happy birthday for you! Hope you had some fun.

*Dilly* - thanks for your kind words, a faint line's gotta be better than none! Of course you're lucky to have a little one but sounds like you had quite a journey getting there and it doesn't mean you're not allowed to find it just as hard having difficulties ttc again - it's such an emotional drain and other people find it so infuriatingly easy!

*Guider *- ha ha, I like the sound of the spunky kid that told the others about Santa! Have a good last day at work!

*SF* - how did chat with the nurse go today? Hope you got your points across and it was useful. I'm a big soul girl too! Love Aretha, James Brown, Gospel (despite being atheist!) and love northern soul and vocal soulful US house and US garage music.

*TK *- big hug for being back on the Clomid. I considered taking it for 2 months (have enough leftover) just to regular my periods 
so I could try and control when I can start my next IVF tx but decided against it in the end, glad I did. WIll just have to hope I get AF as early in November as possible! Maybe Kaelan is going to grow up into a prominent plant scientist with his interest in sticks and leaves!

*Clare* - what a sh!t dilemma to be in. You've just voiced my big fear that funding might be stopped for IVF before I qualify for my free go in Oxon... eek. Roll on November. So fed up of hearing the Gvmt cutting EVERYTHING. Notice the richest people in the company aren't going to be feeling the pinch. Am starting to feel really aggrieved about the coalition and want the lib dems to win a few more of their priorities instead of just being tory underlings doing the dirty work. Political grumble over. Where in Texas you going? I went to San Antonio with work once!

*CU* - everyone is different but I didn't have any pain after EC at all, the anaesthetist said he was very liberal with the drugs and he didn't lie! I was out of it but woke up after it was all done very suddenly but felt completely normal (not groggy) straight away and was chatting away! I took some paracetamol like they said but then forgot and didn't get any pains just felt tired and like I needed to rest up.

*Bunny* - good luck with scan tomorrow! Hope them follies have grown nice and big.

Hello to *Misty, Jenny, Trixxi, Vicky* and *Daisy* (are you 2 going to the same Centre Parcs?! Stay away from those wild water rapids!) and anyone I've missed

I'm off to Weymouth tomorrow to Haven Littlesea for 3 nights £9.50 holiday from The Sun! Should be fun 

xxx


----------



## guider

SF – hope all went well on Thursday for you 

Vicky – another  reached over half way now

TK – sorry to hear clomid is getting to you, i can solve your problem of having to regularly redo your make-up. Be like me, don’t wear any 

Jenny – your little one is braver than me, i find programmes like waybuloo a bit scary, and in the night garden would give me nightmares  hope you manage to get some time for crafty things

Misty – the plan is that the random things might make it into a bag to actually take to the hospital before the end of today (hopefully  )

Clare – so sorry to hear about the funding issues in your area, have you checked down the back of the sofa? Wouldn’t it be nice to find that sort of money there  keeping  that they decide to let you ‘slip through’ as you are already in the system

CU – hope  turns up soon for you, as for the positive stories, i know loads of people will give you horror (just had to sit for 5minutes working out how to spell that one, kept wanting to write hurrah, which isn’t quite the same thing!) stories about EC, ET, birth etc, i can’t do the birth ones yet, but other than finding EC a bit uncomfortable i didn’t have any major problems, and my hospital gave a mini electric blanket to put over stomach afterwards which also helped 

Tama – hope all is well for you

Trixxi – hope you haven’t lost your way too much, i’d send you some directions but i’m not sure which way is up myself at the moment 

Daisy – recovering from the 20kids was easy, unfortunately the week went downhill from there 

Bunny – i’m feeling ok other than a bit of back ache thanks for asking. Hope the stimming is going well for you 

Malbec – hope you enjoy Weymouth, i’ve not been for years they used to have a great doughnut shop!

AFM
I had Monday off to recover from looking after 20kids,
Back in work Tuesday, then guides Tuesday night
Work Wednesday plus Frankie and bennies for a leaving do that night
Usual half day at work Thursday, acupuncture in the afternoon and brownies in the evening
Everything was going fine then Friday arrived, i was already dreading it as it was my last day at work and so many customers had already been in during the week to find out exactly when i was leaving.
So i began the day at the midwife 8.45, so should be in work by 9.30! unfortunately although i wasn’t looking forward to going i would have preferred to get there earlier as i only just made it before 12.00
The midwife decided to refer me to the hospital for a scan as the growth had tailed off, nothing to worry about as still within it’s lines on the chart but phoned through to get me in. the DON’T PANIC statement doesn’t work when they tell you to go NOW!!!
So i made it from the surgery to my car ok, then cried all the way home, dried my eyes before popping next door, Ash my 18 year old guider was in but just leaving for work, so i went home and phone my doula who through the sobs and lack of breathing finally calmed me down and said she would come over, then the doorbell rang, i must have looked soo good when i went round to Ash that she got straight on the phone to her mum who came home from work to come with me.  
So off to the hospital, my neighbour thought it was all déjà vu as she had been there exactly 16years earlier doing the same things as on Saturday it was her youngest 16th birthday, (she was a couple of months early through!)
They couldn’t fit a scan in so just monitored, this didn’t really reassure me much and they booked me in for 2 more monitoring sessions next week as they are doing any scans next week 
Finally made it to work, they asked if i was ok to be there, but the thought of being at home alone by then i knew i would just spend the rest of the day crying!
Told DH all about my day when he got home, it hadn’t been worth telling him earlier has he was 3hours drive away and there was nothing he could do except panic. So then when he knew the panic set in, neither of us were happy about the lack of scan, but what can you do?
So Saturday morning i got on the phone to a private clinic (face2face) to ask when they do scans she looked at the diary and made some noises, i explained the situation and they promised to get me in at the end of the day.
Lunchtime was the tour of the hospital, there were only 2 couples on it and after all the hassle of getting on and not being allowed to phone until at least 36weeks how did they get on at 30? She cried as she didn’t know about birthplans, i just thought that she had a lot bigger worries as she didn’t want epidurals etc just because she didn’t like needles, i think she may see a few more needles before the birth! I thought i managed to be very good and understanding and took her e-mail address to send her some relaxation.
Finally made it to the private scan
The man doing it was wonderful, he spent ages with us, measured everything soo thoroughly, he agreed with why my midwife had sent me, but couldn’t understand why the hospital couldn’t get me scanned. We came away paying £50 for a 15minute consultation with 2 B&W photos,  but ended up with at least 30minutes, 2 B&W and 3 4D pictures, i think he was being nice to us as he knew we were there for reassurance!
But the best bit was even with all the talk of bits of baby, numbers, blood flow etc DH actually stayed in the room for the entire thing


----------



## daisy22

Hi Guider, Oh  my goodness! Not how you want to finish work at all! I am so relieved everything is OK with the baby though. Your hospital are unbelievable they cant scan you- whats that all about eh!!!   

Hi Malbec, hope you've had a lovely weekend!! No Vicki and i went to different centre parks!!

Hi Bunny, hope if you've had EC its gone well- if not then good luck   

Hi Jenny, hope you've had a lovely weekend away- is it your 1st with Ben?

Hi Trixxi, oh my goodness your very brave letting him learn the bagpipes!! Once a year I steward a solo piping contest at chatsworth (only because i was asked to help- not because i was particuarly interested!!!) so I know how deafening they can be LOL!!!   

Hi Vicki, hope you've had a fab weekend!!

Hi seren, how are things with you? How are you feeling? How is little Issac?


  to everyone else!!


AFM, had a lovely weekend at centre parks- spa day was fabulous!! So good we went back again last night!!    Cant believe its all over and back to reality today!! Ah well!!


----------



## guider

Daisy – glad to hear you enjoyed your spa day, unfortunately it’s always back down to reality with a bump.
As for my hospital, who knows what they are playing at, 
I can understand my MW wanting a scan but then the hospital doctor saying it’s not necessary, but when the doctor at the hospital tried to see if she could get me one as well it didn’t sound right to me that they couldn’t fit me in, and the assessments this week aren’t really going to show much different other than that the baby is still moving and got a heartbeat. I think that because it is so low in my pelvis they are having trouble measuring it with a tape measure as the private scan on Saturday also measured the same as my MW and the hospital doctor so it just shows it’s not accurate.
Well we will see what they have to say tomorrow 

As for today I think that I have sorted everything that needs doing for both my units and passed it all onto another Guider.
I have cooked all sorts of not very exciting things to put in the freezer (I have been finding things in the freezer that I forgot were even there, bringing them out, making them into something and am now waiting for them to cool and put back in)
I have made a set of shelves
And am now off to hang some washing on the clothes airer.

Tomorrow it’s a trip to the hospital
And cooking with the guides in the evening


----------



## clomid user

hi ladies  

just to let you no af did arrive and im now dr..im on my 3rd jab now as i started on day 2 as i dont no when i get af   due to pco's...i have my scan on 5th oct..will i start my gonal-f after that?xx


----------



## guider

CU - hope all is going well with the injections, so will you manage to have your scan before my little one arrives?
Now you are making me think about gonal-f and when I started it
Ok reading back through my diary 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=213647.0
I was on gonal-f from day 2 with Menopur 
Then added in cetrotide on day 5

So that probably isn't much help to you sorry


----------



## malbec

Hi ladies,

I had a lovely w/e in Weymouth, was very nice and relaxing.

*Daisy* - am jealous of your spa day! Glad I have a few spa and beauty related appts lined up to look forward to!!

*Guider* - what an eventful last day at work you had. I'm so glad you were able to get a private scan at reasonable cost to put your mind at rest.

*CU *- sounds like you're on diff protocol than I was so not sure about timings. Hope you get AF when you're supposed to (if you're supposed to) and it all goes well!

Hello to everyone else lurkers an' all!

xxx


----------



## living-the-good-life

Just wanted to say Hi, I read all the time to busy to post. Any posts I do manage are done on my phone whilst feeding the gannet of a baby we've created    

Good luck to those cycling


----------



## guider

Malbec – glad to hear you had a good weekend in Weymouth

LTGL – hope you and Harriet are both doing well

AFM
Not much going on here,
Went to the hospital again yesterday for another assessment, think I had been forgotten as it was only when I said (30minutes after my appointment )if they called me I was just popping to the toilet, that they said straight away they were ready for me.
They put me on the monitors, I sat there for ages with my little darling not cooperating (think he had got bored of moving around in the waiting room so decided to have a snooze, then finally he decided to join in and move around a bit.
They took the chart away, then just came back and said they would seem me Friday as I am already booked in then.

So still just waiting around her, 
Did some more cooking yesterday
Made some more shelves
Did some more tidying
Finally put all the bits and pieces for my hospital bag into a bag rather than all over the floor in the babies room!

Today
Final set of shelves to be made
Off to hairdressers
Need to go and buy some pads for the tens machine so that DH can have a play without using my pads all the time!


----------



## daisy22

Hi guider, really glad all seemed well with Bubs. You sound like you have been very busy. Would love to know how you get on with your tens machine as have been thinking about hiring/ buying one!! Hope you enjoyed the hairdressers!

hi Malbec, glad you have some nice pampering lined up- I'm sure it does us the world of good!! Glad you had a nice weekend.

Hi LTGL, its really good to hear from you- glad things are OK with you and Harriet. 

Hi J9, have been thinking of you- hope you are OK hun   

Hi CU, I am not completely sure as all protocols are different but I would have thought your scan would be to check if you have DR'ed properly- if you have then yes I would have thought they would start you on gonal f. If not then you may have to DR a bit longer. I would have thought by the 5th Oct you will have DR properly.

Hello to all the other lovely ladies!!

AFM, went to aqua natal last night was really good- really enjoyed myself. Hadn't realised how much i had missed exercise!!


----------



## MistyW

Guider - Glad all went well at the hospital and you finally got your bag packed.  Not long to go now, I'm getting really excited for you x
Daisy - Aqua natal sounds lovely.  Have you considered a water birth?
LTGL - Hi there, how's the LO?
Malbec - Glad you had a lovely relaxing holiday.  Not long and it will be the weekend again   
CU (Jimmy) - Sorry, can't help with your question.  Is not having AF a good or a bad thing?   
Bunny - Any news?  Hope things are going well x
Jenny, Seren, J9, TK and all the others     
AFM - Got a progesterone blood test tomorrow (day 24) as only ov'd CD17.  Usually only have 22 day cycles so    will undoubtedly turn up tomorrow and it will all be a waste of time


----------



## guider

Daisy – you think I’m going to actually get a go with the tens machine  when my doula bought it around she put it on me first then let DH try it so that he had an idea what it would be like, getting it off him was impossible, she said that normally the batteries in it last all through labour, but she advises putting a new set in to be on the safe side, however she suggested buying several packs as she didn’t think DH was going to take it off at any point. So sounds like it must be good 

Misty – hope the bloods go well tomorrow and that  behaves herself


----------



## MistyW

NEWSFLASH!!!

Friend told me yesterday that she was UTD, another told me today that she is UTD, so that means there's another one due tomorrow!  Anybody about to test?


----------



## Dilee-99

help!!!!!!!!!!!!! sorry to be meme!

scan cd 10 showed two follicles measuring 18mm and 20mm, positive opk on cd12 and cd13, progesterone level on cd22 bloods 0.4n/mol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hence not ovulated but had lh surge? everything else on scan looked normal!!

dilly


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

Dilly. I meant to reply to your question about ovulating the other week. I used to get this kind of thing happening, where I'd get O pains, ewcm and positive OPK's for several days in a row but felt like I did not ovulate as I didn't get the usual symptoms such as sore boobs etc. and then I'd get AF earlier than expected. I basically felt like my body was totally gearing up for ovulation but didn't achieve it. I especially experienced this whilst taking clomid. One think I discovered in my research was something called LUFS (Luteinized Unruptured Follicle Syndrome)
Read about it here and google it too:-
http://www.bluepoppy.com/cfwebstorefb/index.cfm?fuseaction=feature.display&feature_id=762

When I had my private consultation in May I asked whether or not this could be it and the consultant did not dismiss it. However, after this it did materialize that I have PCOS which could have been why I'm not sure (perhaps the follies were turning into cysts). The nurses say that the reason why it was not so easy to diagnose me with PCOS was because my ovaries did not always show signs of it.
I was going to say that maybe your bloods were too soon but that does not tie in with your pos opk's and follie sizes on cd 10.

 Hope you can get it sorted. Perhaps triggering could help? I've often wondered about the oestrogen/progesterone balance too. 

Hi everyone. 

J9
x


----------



## Dilee-99

Thanks j9. I have been reading about LUF too and also dismissed that my bloods were too early cos of the opks and size. Surely they were def follicles?? it has crossed my mind that maybe they were cysts as have been having pain on that side pretty much all cycle but the sonographer should know?

My origonal diagnosis was pcos from a lap and dye but seems not apparent on scan which makes me dismiss it as surely it should be visible easily on scan?

Anyway in a real pickle as trying to do 4 rounds clomid under gp so not under a clinic (hence no chance of talking abt tracking or trigger shot unless reffered and wait it out) and am meant to start next cycle (today is cd24) as long as scan was clear of cysts and anovulation is confirmed which in theory it has because as far as I am aware they were follies and the scan was not planned for cd10 it just fell that way so I would never have known that I had so called mature follies and day 21/28 bloods would have confirmed anovualtion.

to top it off my gp is on holiday and af will probably arrive so I gotts make a decision whether to take clomid or not! did wonder whether to contact local private clinic to see if they would do quick scan just to put my mind at rest before I take clomid, what happens if I take it and they are cysts?

thanks again hon, how are you?
dilly


----------



## guider

Misty – so just waiting to hear who number three is are we, trying to work out who is due to test next 

Dilly – have the hospital said anything useful to you? Is this the first time this has happened or is it ‘common’ for you? Hope you manage to get things sorted soon 

J9 – how are things with you?


AFM 
I think I am time wasting as I have a few things that need tidying up before my parents arrive this evening, they shouldn’t take long, in fact I could probably have got them done by now, but seem to keep finding other things on the computer to look at!
Will send this message then go and get it sorted!


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

Wow Guider not long to go now, you must be getting excited!

Misty - would love to say its me but as its CD11 I'd have thought unlikely!    How's crazy pills? Maybe its you again UTD?

Dilly - when I was on Clomid I had to have the trigger jab to make my follies rupture. Maybe you're the same? PCO can come and go on your ovaries and they can normally tell difference on a scan between follies and cysts. I used to have the worst covered ovaries my consultant had ever seen and had no AF's. 6 months on metformin and I have a regular cycle, ovulate on my own and no cycts at all! How long would it take for you to get seen by hospital for Clomid rather than GP so you can get scans and trigger?

J9 - how are you hun? Really hope you're ok   

Daisy - aqua natal sounds fab. That's def something I'd like to try if my number ever comes up!

AFM - had my nurses consult on Tues which went well. Drugs are being delivered next Wed. I'm currently on CD11 and could have started on CD21 but we're waiting till CD1. DH is ever the optimist that we wont need IVF. I've only had regular cycles for a few months so he wants to give it 1 last good go! Nurse agreed we should try given my situation. I'm on LP this time so hopefully better than SP for me. I've got Prostap for DR which is only 1 jab. Not heard of anyone having that before. Does anyone know anything about it? How do they decide between jabs and sniffiing? 

Then its back on Menopur on higher dose plus Clexane and Gestone jabs after EC so a right cocktail of drugs! Hopefully this will do the trick. Quite excited to be getting started again. Been a long 6 months.

Anyone any suggestions of what I can do to improve egg quality?

I've got another hen do this weekend in Edinburgh (had 1 last w end in Edinburgh too!) then I'm going to Texas on Monday with work! Another reason for delaying it to CD1 so I can have a week to recover from all that before getting started. Oh and we can have 2 put back rather thanSET as we had failed cycle already.

Hi to everyone else

Clare xx


----------



## guider

clare - sounds like things are really moving for you
i've mostly known of prostap being used in men (completely different reasons!) but the medical information also covers it being used to think the lining!
if you are interested in reading up on it before you start the patient information leaflet that you will get with the drugs when they arrive is on this link
http://www.medicines.org.uk/EMC/medicine/4667/PIL/PROSTAP%20SR/



/links


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi Girls thanks for all you advice!

I am seeing gp later (not my own) and am just going to go along the lines of origonal plan to start clomid next cycle as hopefully it will make me ov (did before). To be honest even if I wait it out for refferel back to consultant she didnt track my cycles with scans before and I dont think she will let me trigger intially anyway! I have had everything she suggested i.e bloods, baseline scan and confirmed anovulation and if that scan had not been cd10 I would not have known about follies although the LH surge is unusual as dont usually get positive opk's. As you said Clare they should know difference between follies and cysts so no reason not to try clomid. I will probably get them to put a refferel in the pipeline before the four cycles suggested if IU dont ov on first two though! 
Just phoned a private clinic out of interest and would be a month before they would see me for an initial consultation and I am not waiting another cycle of doing nothing!

thanks again and sorry to be so me me me, I have read about you all too and lots of      and     .

dilly


----------



## serenfach

Hi all  Very annoyed that I don't have chance to post here properly.. I'm replying in my head as I'm reading though!

*Clare*.. good to see you here again 

And off I must trot again.

Big hugs to all.. thinking of you all Xx


----------



## daisy22

hi girls,

Hi Dilly, its all very strange that you had LH surge and follies but then your prog was so low   . I think it is actually very difficult to tell the difference between follies and cysts- I suppose one way would be to have more than 1 scan to see if they were growing in size- that would indicate they were indeed follies- i would have thought. I hope it goes well with your GP this afternoon.

Hi Seren, Its only right that Issac demands so much of your attention! Bless him. Hope things are a bit better with you both.   

Hi Clare, I think prostap is buserelin?    I was on buserelin but the other brand- suprecur. For egg and follie growth protein is good! Make sure you drink plenty of fluids and a hot water bottle on your tummy will help (although only before ET!). I had acupuncture to stimulate growth too. Pineapple juice and brazil nuts are good for endo lining and implantation- the key time to take them is after EC but I took them all the way through! 


Hi Guider, dont worry about tidying up- in fact I think your parents ought to do it for you!!  As for dh not letting you near the tens machine- your doula is gonna have to sort him out!!   

Hi J9, how are things with you lovely?

Hi Misty, in theory if you only ov on CD17- shouldn't AF stay away a bit longer? - hope she does stay away   - you never know you may be number 3!!

  to the other lovely ladies!


----------



## MistyW

Hi Clare - 2! That's great news, and great timing too.  Make the most of your trip and boozy hen night, because it could be your last for a while     
Dilly - Just a thought, do you have a Luteal Phase Defect?  How long after ov does AF usually arrive?  I've just had a prog test today (nurse made me bleed all over my nice new cardi   ) and I'm sure I'll get a low reading even though it was 7DPO and I'm sure I ov'd (Pain, ewcm, OPK +)  I'm going to ask the doc if she will prescribe a Progesterone Cream whilst I'm waiting to start Clomid, and I've heard that Vit B6 can prolong luteal phase also.
Hi Daisy - I wish!   
Guider - I second what Daisy says - set your Mum to work at the ironing board and get your Pa to do some DIY!   
Hi Seren


----------



## serenfach

Just read my last post and realised how negative it sounds. Oops. I didn't mean I am annoyed because Isaac takes up all of my time, but more I have replies in my head for each of you but no chance to post them.... iykwim. Clear as mud?


----------



## Dilee-99

serenfach - we knew what you meant   

Claire - have a fun hen and enjoy x

afm went to gp (not m own) didnt go into too much depth but putlined that i had done all the things consultant suggested and all results were back normal! he gave me the go ahead to start clomid    so    I bleed as needed provera last month.

Misty - my luteal phase is sometimes to day 28 ish but often my cycles go on for up to 50 days and have needed provera. Af never comes early!

dp wants the laptop 
dilly


----------



## JamesBrown

Hello all

Not been following much so might be a lack of personals   .  

First of all thank you all so much for your fantastic support during the IVF.   

Dilly - Great that you will be given clomid.       it works for you and that you get a high progesterone result and that BFP!   
Guider - Holey Moley!  Not long!  Good luck hun.   

Malbec - Thanks for your PM hun.  Sent you a reply.   

Seren - A million    to you and Isaac right now.           p.s. the flowers are still blooming!  Thank you.   

Misty me ole mucker.    your progesterone level is high and you get your BFP.  You never know, it could be you getting the BFP.   

Clare - Good luck with the IVF and have a great weekend away.  Enjoy it to the max!  Oh and to get good egg quality this is what I did - pregnacare conception, zinc, Q10, Royal Jelly, magnesium, Vit C, Zita West DHA.  Also crammed myself with protein, protein shakes, wheatgrass and spirinula and water.  Even though our embie didn't quite make it the embryologist said the quality was brilliant.   
Oh and I also had acupuncture during stims although I don't think that does anything personally.
I was on the short protocol using puregon and orgalutran which is supposed to produce fewer but better quality eggs which bizarre because we got 34 follies and 22 eggs!  Weird.
When we do FET we will be given prostrap too which I don't quite get.  It is like D'Ring in one fell swoop.
All the best honey.         

CU (Jimmy) All the very best with your treatment.  If you have any questions just ask.   

LTGL - Awwww, sounds lovely.  Enjoy every minute of being a new mum.   

Daisy - Glad you had a good spa break and a great aqua class.  You must be blooming now.   

DK - Thinking of you hun.   

Tama - Hope your OK.  Always here if you need a rant.   

Can't read back any further, sorry.  

AFM, well, I was gutted for a few weeks and felt like I was going down a plug hole.  Have had some good weekends with friends forgetting about it.  DH still no job, even after a good job interview.  Bedroom has some kind of small white bugs in it    so that has been causing lots of stress.  We don't know what they are really.  Work has been super stressful but I'm now looking elsewhere.  Erm, what else?  Hmmmm, going away in the camper this weekend. Had an appointment with my GP on Monday who totally got my concerns over the fibroids so has referred me for a scan at a local hospital and the best news is I got ewcm tonight so did the deed    and plan to pounce for the next few days.  You never know   .  Oh and the timing could not have been better because we can now potentially start down regging next month and in time for FET before christmas.  Going for 2 this time deffo!  Can't wait to get on it again.

Oh, hope you are enjoying Wales lovely Jenny.

Hi to everybody else.   

J9
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bellini

Hi everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
J9 - I am so sorry that your IVF cycle didn't work out but don't despair. My little FET miracle is currently kicking me sensless cos he's enjoying my omelette!   

Seren - glad you're little man is keeping you out of trouble! So nice to hear from you.

Guider - how long have you got left till D-day?

I have 10 weeks today. Scared but excited. My little monkey is so heavy now I feel like I'm carrying round a bowling ball.

It'd be great to hear some good news on this thread in time for Christmas. 

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## daisy22

Hi Bellini, glad things are so goo with you and bubs!

Hi J9, i had forgotten you had all the extra stress with dh's job. You really have been through the mill the last couple of weeks   . Hope you find out what the nasty bugs in your bedroom are!!   . Fingers crossed  you wont need the FET then!! 

Hi dilly, hope the    doesn't muck you about   

Hi Seren, dont worry at all!! We know your a busy new mummy and we totally understand!!     


Hi Misty, i think the prog cream sounds like a good idea! 

  to all the other lovely ladies

AFM pretty quiet in daisyland!! Got to go to work tomorow so hope you all have a fab weekend!!


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi again   

Bellini!  Wow, how quick has that gone.  You've really given me hope - thanks.   
Hope you are well.   

Daisy - The last few months have been uber stressful.  I really don't know how I haven't crumbled to be honest. I guess having a strong marriage has helped heaps   .  We think the bugs have come from some library books   .  No sign of any for the last 36 hours.  Hope work is good tomorrow.   

Going camping early tomorrow so won't be online.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.  Wrap up warm.

x


----------



## MistyW

J9 - Just bounding in to send you lots of      and to say that I hope the pouncing has done the trick!    One way or another, you are defo going to be UTD by Chrimbo, girl!!!!!     

Drat, just dropped my ice cream on the floor - I am such a slob   

Love to all, oh and AF got me, so it is NOT me!!  So who is it?


----------



## JamesBrown

Misty.  Gutted for you.  It does seem that you would benefit from progesterone support   .  There def has to be a few more BFP's before christmas.  Now quick, lick that ice-cream up girl.

x


----------



## JW3

Dilly     

Daisy - I would hire the tens machine, I found it really helped a lot.  I was told to put it on as early as possible in labour and it did help   

J9     hope the BMS works        great news about getting ready for FET again soon.  I knew you would find it in you to keep going, you are amazing    Have fun camping   

Had a good time in Wales, 

Jenny xx


----------



## serenfach

Look at me! Look at me! I'm about to _attempt_ some personals.. woohoo!  [ my lil darlin is ACTUALLY asleep.. I thought it was a joke but nope, he's practically snoring!  ]

Thanks *Bellini* [wow where has the time gone!? 30 weeks!?] *Dilly* and *Daisy*   

*J9*.. the flowers are still fresh?  Good to hear. I'm awful with flowers.. can't throw them out until they literally have rigormortis lol. Hope you're still doing 'ok' [tis better than 'crap'] 

*Bunny*.. GOOD LUCK!  

*Jenny*.. bit of a bizzare coincidence.. I live about 14 miles from Abergavenny and don't usually venture up that way, but last week bubs abd I went for a ride in the car a couple of times with DH to the place he's doing some work.. we drove past Aber 8 times - saw the sign for the food festival. If I had thought [but that would require a functioning brain which is something I don't have right now!] I could have got your number from J9 and come met you for a cuppa. Maybe another time 

*Misty*.. it's NOT me. I love my DS more than life itself, but err.. one is QUITE enough for the time being   to you, hope you're doing ok Xx

*CU*.. good luck for your tx babe!         

*DK*.. if you're reading, BIG  to you babe. Always sending hugs and healing thoughts your way, even if I don;t get chance to tell you very often!

*Trixxi*  Thanks you for the PM.. will reply soon, I promise Xx *Guider.. Vicky.. Clare.. Malbec.. LTGL.. Strawberry.. KDB.. TK.. Tama.. NG.. Poddy..*     Hope you're all ok Xx

 to anyone I've missed!! Sorry!!

Question: why do Shingles hurt SO much more at night?!?!


----------



## JW3

SF    great to see you are managing personals    I will be down your way again soon, MIL lives near Newport and I have promised to go down at half term so that Ben can meet his cousins    thats why we went to Abergavenny so that she could see Ben but so we also didn't have to stay with her the whole time


----------



## serenfach

*Jenny*.. Well let me know when [Newport isn't all that far from me either] and we'll see if we can't grab a cuppa somewhere if you want 

You know what.. I reckon we should all make a 'meet' somewhere _practical_. What about London?? I can't say Wales lol.. I'm the only Welsh one here.. but I'm guessing with all the hotels etc in London and the variety of possible places we could meet.. might that be the best place?


----------



## JamesBrown

Hello again

Jenny!  You're back - yay!  Glad you had a good time.  You do sound very happy.   
Totally ready to get back into tx which is odd because a few weeks ago I didn't think I'd cope with it.  Those frosties are calling me!  

SF    - Yes the flowers are still like new!  Hope those darn shingles go asap!  Awwwwwwww, yay Isaac, have a great snooze lil man.   

I'm def up for a meet up (even though I am a little shy   ).  I'll meet anywhere!  We could even all squash into our camper.   

Real glad to be back online again.  Certainly am perking up.  Have missed you all.

x


----------



## serenfach

*J9*.. I'm quite shy around strangers, too. I'd feel a bit awkward even speaking to any of you on the phone.. silly really as our friends were strangers once! 

GREAT to hear you've perked up  Bet you're excited about your first time in your camper!

I'm on the nightshift by myself tonight.. DH has a stinking cold so is banned from going anywhere near bubs, therefore I may be able to get even more personals done as I can't see myself getting to sleep even if bubs stays down 

Oh.. my '15 mins of fame' didn't quite come to pass btw. Remember last year I did that stint as a film extra?? Well I'm in the trailer LOL. Bonkers. It's literally like 5 seconds, but heyho tis my only claim to fame [so far] .. once I've got my first novel published, THAT'S when I'll claim celebrity status


----------



## JamesBrown

SF - Re being shy, I'm exactly the same.  I'm not a phone person.  Takes me ages to feel comfortable around people but once I do I turn into a bit of a joker - very odd   .  

Yes, I remember about your film thing.  What is it?  Can we see it?

Hope DH gets better soon and that Isaac sleeps well.

I've treated myself to 3 new tops from M+S (my favourite shop for many reasons).  Real chuffed with them.   

Watching Russell Brand.


----------



## serenfach

'Made In Dagenham' it's called. I'll find a link to it,k but really you have to basically stare at the screen to catch me lol. You know, I wouldn't mind doing the whole film extra thing more often. It's good money and a great experience, though I should imagine it would turn into just another job sooner or later 

I'm the same re being a bit of a joker 

Ooh and I had a voucher for M&S from work ages ago. I forgot about that! Hmm.. I may do a little shopping next week. Maybe.

God above. I'm just catching up on ** and come across a pic of my Great Niece [is there even such a term??] Anyway, I am gobsmacked at how old she looks.. she's only 5! - looks about 12! and totally gorgeous


----------



## JamesBrown

I'd never forget about an M+S voucher.  I'd be there as quick as a whippet buying cakes and clothes.   
Enjoy spending them!

Yes, please do find a link.  Would love to see it.  

Look at us conversing on the ex clomid thread.  I dunno, we are both away for ages and then we hog it.


----------



## JamesBrown

Just watched the trailer.  Think I saw you but not sure!


----------



## serenfach

hehe.. I'm sure no one minds. I will very like disappear again for a bit soon, anyway.. 

M&S food! Can't beat it   

I'm the one in the VERY frumpy peach dress.. hair done like a 60's beehive. It's the scene where she's talking to a crowd of women outside. Like I said.. blink, and I'm gone lol.


----------



## JamesBrown

Amazing!  That fits the description of the one that I thought was you!  Can't believe it!

Loving the new pic of Isaac.  He looks soooooo much like your DH!


----------



## serenfach

Yep, he's like a mini-me of him. Mind you, he has my father's eyes.. and I think he _might just_ have my left ear..


----------



## JamesBrown

Off to bed now as must be on top form tomorrow for the trip.  Been real nice chatting to you.   

Hope you can sleep well.

x


----------



## serenfach

Have a great weekend!   

Night Xx


----------



## MistyW

Oi Nighthawks!   
Meeting up sounds lovely.  I am not shy, too old now to care   
xxx


----------



## JW3

Misty - Hi   

I'm not shy either    I reckon London or Birmingham is fairly easy to get to from Leeds.


----------



## Topkat08

hello u lovely lot,

I know i keep saying im gonna try and make a bit more of a effort to post more often but things haven't worked out like that and its just one thing after another so i dont get much time 

Anyway while im here and my handsome little fella is asleep i thought id pop in quickly and attempt some personals from the few pages i've read...

SF ~ How r u feeling now hun? hope the anxiety is dying down and ur enjoying life a little better! Hows that scrummy little boy of ur's? Has his colic & constipation eased any? I've watched the trailer to that film but i cant see anyone in a peachy dress   u'll have to watch the clip and tell me the minute ur in view so i can jump to it lol. 
I had to laugh when u described Issac as a 'mini me' with ur hubby but got ur left ear! Kaelans the double of my dp but he's got my right ear & eyes, thats it and to top it..... He's turning into a proper little daddy's boy  x

J9 ~ Hope u enjoyed ur trip hun! Glad to 'see' ur feeling a little more positive towards thingsand looking forward to starting tx again! It's only a matter of time before we'll celebrating ur much deserved news, and who knows....Might even get a christmas bfp if u dont get one before, u just keep jumping on ya dh for the next few days  x

Misty ~ Hows life treating ya babe? Hope ur gorgeous little boy is alright and making his mummy smile _at least_ 100x a day! Sorry u weren't number 3 and that af got ya, u'll have to pounce a little harder this month lol x

Daisy ~ hows things? ur ticker moving up nicely, have u got a date for ur 20wk scan yet & more importantly...Will u been finding out the flava?  I'm thinking  x

Bellini ~  I can not believe ur 30 weeks already?! The time has just flown by! Theres nothing to be worried about hun, u'll be fine, just think with every contraction pain, ur 1 step closer to meeting ur little man  x

Dilly ~ Glad to hear u've been given the go-a-head with clomid! Cant u ask the gp for provera?! hope ur little cool dude's behaving himself for ya  x

Guider ~ Not long to go now hun! hope ur making the most of the little time u have left before ur little cutie arrives coz believe me....when s/he is here, everything becomes a military style operation and all 'me time' is gone  but its worth it  x

LTGL ~ If ur still reading, hope everythings going well and ur enjoying motherhood  cant wait to see a pic! x

Clare, Malbec, Bunny, Trixxi, Vicky & everyone else i've missed... hope all is well!

AFM i dont know if any of u remember but back in 2008 my friends daughter was murdered, well on thurs i got a phone call to say her mum has passed as well now so got the funeral on Thurs. Not sure how ur daughter will take it, losing her mum and sister is less than 2 years, shes only 13!

Im now on cycle number 3... 1 more to go then back to the hospital in dec for a lap & dye but hoping i wont need it... Back in 2008 i finished clomid in Oct & was booked in for a L&D on the 6th of Jan but got my bfp in Dec so im hoping i might have history repeat    
Erm Kaelans going from strength 2 strength but got to take him up the hospital on monday to have a scan coz he's got an extra crease in his thigh and on the same leg his foot sticks out to the side when he's walking so hoefully get some answers, it doesn't seem to affect him in anyway but i still cant help but worry x

Right id better get off and get my little man ready for his bath.

Luv & Luck to ya all
TK x


----------



## malbec

Hi Seren - is this you (I saved as image and circled the person I thought was you here):








I hope that link works in showing the image file I made of the screenshot!

It's one of the last screens in the trailor isn't it?! http://www.paramountpicturesintl.com/intl/uk/madeindagenham/

xxx


----------



## malbec

P.S. I can get to London or B'ham easily from Oxford for a meet-up. I'm not shy either! XXX


----------



## JW3

TK      sorry to hear about K's leg. hope it goes well at the hospital on Monday       oh yes and good luck with the clomid, really hope you can avoid the lap and dye again         


Hi Malbec


----------



## Topkat08

Malbec ~ U clever bunny! Thanks hun    x 

Jenny ~ Thanks hun! Hows Ben getting along? x


----------



## serenfach

lol *Malbec*.. yep, that's me. You've got hawkeyes like *J9* 

*Tk.. Jenny.. Misty.. Malbec..* glad you think a meet is a good idea!  I think it would be fun. Maybe we'll do it around Crimbo time.. could do a bit of gift shopping while we're there?? I thought London because it's easier.. well.. sort of. At least there are a load of different landmarks to choose from..

Have to go again Xx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi Girls
Will be watching that trailoe later!
TK - ye I can ask gp and willd do. when do you start provera i.e cd..... Think my cons may have said cd36 many moons ago x
dilly


----------



## vickym1984

Back from hol, hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## JW3

Hi Vicky - did you have a good time away?    

Ok here but bit annoying as I think I have chicken pox    this means I can't go anywhere I have planned to go this week so will be home most of the week with very bored and frustrated Ben    Was going to take Ben to see my grandparents in Scarborough and they are going to be really disappointed as they can't get around much anymore and have only seen him once.


----------



## vickym1984

Sorry to hear about the chickenpox Jenny    Hol was nice, was at centre parcs for the week (fri-fri) at longleat, was very nice and saw some good wildlife (badgers and a deer came outside our lodge in the evenings)


----------



## guider

SF – just read your ticker can’t believe your little one is 2 months already 
Will have to try and watch out for you on the trailer, the trouble is i have this terrible habit of seeing something and thinking that it looks familiar and i’m supposed to know something about it, then it will all be over and i’ll suddenly remember i was meant to be looking out for you. Then i’ll wait for it to come again and probably do exactly the same all over again  

Daisy – hope all is going well with you, DH is being good and letting me play with the TENS

Misty – hope all is going well with you, my parents were great, they only came up so that i had someone to come to the hospital with me on Friday and they even bought their own bedding and towels with them so that they could take them home with them to wash
it’s supposed to be the kids dropping the icecream on the floor not you 

Dilly – hope you were happy with your GPs go ahead with the clomid 

J9 -  sounds like you have been having a tough time, hope things are improving for you, great to hear you have been able to spend sometime with friends forgetting about things 

Bellini – can you believe it’s only 10 weeks for you to go, i’ve got just over a week, you said you are scared but excited, i think there must be something wrong with me as i still don’t think i have hit scared yet, but then that’s probably because in my head it’s still not actually happening 

Daisy – hope work was ok this weekend

Jenny – how are things with you?

Topkat -  for this cycle 

Vicky – hope you enjoyed your hol


AFM 
Can’t remember when i last posted,
I have been to the hospital twice this week and finally found a nurse on Friday who actually seemed to know what she was doing, the first time since i was being monitored that they took my BP, definitely no issues with it being high only 95/66 
So the good nurse couldn’t understand the lack of scan so lunchtime on Friday when everyone kept telling me they just couldn’t get me in for a scan she got me booked for Monday at 9am, so it can be done when someone puts the effort in. 
After the scan tomorrow i go back to the assessment unit to decide whether they want to keep seeing me throughout the week, based on the private scan they hopefully will decide they are sick of seeing me


----------



## daisy22

hi girls!!

Hi guider, Really glad you got a midwife who knew what she was doing and your getting a scan!! Hope it goes well today   

hi Vicky, how are you hun?

Hi jenny, poor you having chicken pox! I had shingles earlier this year- and it was horrid!! sending you big hugs sweetie     

Hi seren, our famous friend!!! How is Issac? how are you feeling- have things settled a bit?

Hi Topkat, I'm fine thanks hun! 20 week scan is on thurs! Really sad news about your friend hun   

Hi J9, cant beat a beat a bit of retail therapy for cheering you up!!

Hi Misty and Malbec - how are you lovely ladies?

AFM, feeling a bit sorry for myself- have a stinking cold- full of snot! Not attractive at all! Am sat in my pj's watching tele with the heating on!!


----------



## serenfach

Aah *Daisy.. *   It seems like _everyone_ has a cold right now!? DH still has a lingering cough from his cold last week. Hope you feel better asap!! Xx

*Guider..*  not long to go now. How are you feeling about it?

Gotta go again xX


----------



## guider

Daisy - unfortunately the scan today seemed a waste of time as it seems that i am now too far gone for NHS machines to be able to take any measurements, so all they did was check there was blood flow, which i assume was what they were doing when they were checking the heartbeat with the monitors before unless i was getting a heartbeat with no blood flow  anyway the assessment unit finally decided that they don't want to see me unless i am worried about anything!
 sorry to hear you have a cold, i remember how awful that felt, not helped by being at home alone at the time either, i advise not going out at all, but that could just be down to my bad experience of the front door breaking at the same time and me getting shut out of the house 
Hope you are feeling better soon   


SF - hope all is going well with you and that DH is getting over his cold. I'm still doing ok, i think it's because i haven't quite got my head around how near it all is yet


----------



## serenfach

Ok DH is alseep, no one on chat on ********.. and I really need to share 

LONG story - the shortened version being: I have stuff happen to me from time to time that I can't explain. I'm a Spiritualist because of the fact. Just before I started attending my church I started having what I call 'the tinglies'. Hard to explain, but suffice to say I believe it happens when Spirit is close by. I'm not nuts honestly, it's basically the only conclusion I have reached to explain it all.

Anyway.. I've not had the tinglies for months, probably about a year now, but I had them earlier today. Nothing was out of sorts.. I had just finished washing the dishes. My sister had bubs for a couple of hours and I was catching up on some well overdue cleaning. The tinglies lasted for a little longer than I remember previous times. I did what I normally do and called out, asked who was there. Nothing happened. Very little ever does though I've had a few times where things have happened. So I call out again and still nothing. I put it down to my imagination [though I know it wasn't] but it started freaking me out [never been freaked by it before though]

My sister brought Isaac home and we were sitting in the front room chatting. He has a thing about lights and light shades and is forever staring at the one in my living room. He started doing his staring thing, I took little notice and carried on chatting. I looked up and saw the light shade [it's mock-gothic, black, with 3 candelabra arms and he's totally fascinated by it] and one of the arms was facing the wrong way. No idea how it happened as DH and I are too short to reach it and no one else tall enough has been here. My sister left and I put Isaac in his chair in the kitchen. I started doing his bottle and had the tinglies again. I tried to ignore it because it was freaking me out and like I said it doesn't normally have that effect on me.

Then this evening I took Isaac up to bed. I was rocking him in the rocker and the radio went off [ we have a radio in his cot tuned to Planet Rock.. it's the only way he'll go to sleep!!  ] It came back on about 2 mins later. Just before it came back on, the light on the bottle warmer lit up. To say I was a little taken aback would be a HUGE understatement.
Isaac barely had any of is feed which was odd, so I put him back down and stayed there for a while to make sure he had gone back to sleep. I had an overwhelming sense that someone was there.. I thought maybe DH had come upstairs so quietly I hadn't heard him. I checked his office and our bedroom but he wasn't there. By this point I was really freaked.

I then went outside to see where my cats were, to call them in for food. My SIL may have gone into labour [we're waiting for news] so there's been lots of calls and txts all evening.. I was answering one of her txts quickly when I could have SWORN someone was standing behind me. About an hour later DH was passing our back patio doors and said one of our cats was outside and how it was late for him to be coming in for food. He opened the door but there was no cat. He said he was sure he saw something outside and automatically thought it was a cat [I hadn't told him anything of my days experiences at this point]

I know exactly what the next bit is going to sound like but I promise you I'm not bonkers!! I may have a serious sleep deprivation problem though!? About 40 mins ago I sat down to catch up on here/** etc.. I turned the monitor up full as I do if I'm on my own [DH had gone to bed] About 20 seconds later I heard a voice say 'God'. Not once but 3 times. I bolted upstairs like a lunatic. It wasn't DH's voice and in any case once he's asleep a bomb wouldn't normally wake him, plus I can hear the floorboards creek when someone crosses the landing. I honestly thought someone else was in the house. My front door is right at the bottom of the stairs, I thought someone had just walked in and gone up there. That happened to my friend.. thieves stole some of her stuff while she and her DH were in their living room. Scary.

Anyway.. best of all, I come downstairs, calm myself down after about 20 mins, tell myself I'm freaking out for nothing, start to try to laugh it off blaming my imagination, when the light on the monitor goes from green to red [basically green means baby is breathing - red means he's not] I have never moved so fast in my entire life. I don't even remember getting up the stairs. Next thing I knew I was shaking him silly shouting his name. He was fine thank God. DH did wake and then I just fell apart. I was crying totally hysterical and shaking like mad. I'm thinking the rechargable batteries may have been on their way out or something but I can't check yet as the spares are on charge. DH only changd them yesterday though, so??

Any rational ideas on any of this ladies? I just can't think straight right now. I could maybe have about an hours sleep now, before bubs wakes, but I can't take my eyes off the monitor.

DH reckons it's all a result of lack of sleep, but I've had less and not had any wierd stuff happen. I've slept quite a bit lately, too, in comparison to a few weeks back anyway.


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello guys

Here my little Lottie


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Not been on line much. Hope ya all doing ok

Fo


----------



## kdb

FO, she is BEAUTIFUL!!!  A real little doll    xoxo


----------



## JW3

FO - what a lovely picture, Lottie is adorable      good to hear from you    all ok here, can you believe all that time we were waiting for them and now the time goes so fast    


SF - weird - don't think I can help you there with any rational explanations - spooky


----------



## guider

SF -  i really don’t know what to say, it sounds really weird and i’m not surprised that you were getting freaked out by any of it. I know that i’ve had times when i’ve heard an odd noise in the house that i’ve not been able to recognise and that has freaked me out, but all those little things together must have really had you climbing the walls. Hope you manage to get some more sleep and that is all that was causing it  glad to hear your little man was ok that must have been the most frightening bit of it all  

FO – lottie looks gorgeous, how is everything going with your new family?

Kdb – how are things with you? Won’t be long until you get started now, do you have a definite date?


AFM
Well what is there to say, still sat waiting, plodding my way though bits and pieces at home, todays job is to tidy our bathroom and maybe pop to Asda for a few bits and pieces.
Emma (doula) is coming this evening to go over some baby basics.


----------



## Topkat08

Just poppin in quickly to say....

FO ~ She is Gorgeous!!!!! How old is she now&How r u? hope everythings alright and going well!  x 

SF ~ How bl**dy scary! Sorry i havent a clue what it could be, seems a little strange that it would be sleep when u've admitted that u had more sleep recently than u had in the latter stages of pregnancy say! 
Thats strange about ur monitor as well, no wonder u went like lightening! For what it's worth tho, just after i Kaelan i was talking to the midwife about the Monitor mats and the likes of and she said that they can cause more worry then reassurance because it's not unusal for a baby breathing pattern to change IYKWIM  

Guider ~ What did i miss? how come u've had to be monitored? x

 to everyone else x

AFM well everything went well at the hospital y'day and theres nothing wrong with my little monkeys hips, Its just how his baby chubber is sitting so thats the good news(and the best) but the sad news is i lost my phone, how can i lose it in the matter of 10mins from getting out the car to going up to the ward?! but its gone anyway... dont think anyone's gonna hand it a new phone are they, well not in wolverhampton they wouldnt   

Anyway back later for a catch up
TK x


----------



## serenfach

*FO*.. she's just lovely   Hope all is well Xx

Well, DH went to check the batteries from the monitor this morning.. turned it on.. nothing wrong with it. It's back to normal. The instructions state that it needs to be reset [batteries taken out and put back in etc] so that the light will show green again. We didn't need to do that.. it's just gone back to normal, as if nothing ever happened!?

As for the Midwife's advice RE the monitors, they said the same to me.. but my HV explained they tell everyone that because basically they're trying to stop women relying on them, encouraging them to go to baby to check him/her instead. The monitor is designed to only activate if there is no movement for more than 20 seconds. If a baby wasn't breathing for that long, there is something very wrong.. it isn't a case of babies breathing differeing etc.

I'm still really freaked out. On my own with bubs now as DH gone to work. Bubs has a cold so I can't take him out. Wish I could just get out of here. I feel very unomfortable.. never been like this before. I must sound like such a wierdo, but I'm not, I promise lol. DH has shared 2 of my experiences with Spirit, so at least he knows I'm not nuts.

Anyway.. hope you're all ok Xx Isaac has his first injections tomorrow.. NOT looking forward to that


----------



## JW3

TK - didn't know you were near Wolverhampton.  My boss lives there and I was going there all the time when I was working.  Not now though will make him come over to me, think I will have a meeting with him after Xmas to see what I might do about going back to work    Hope by some miracle you get your phone back


----------



## Fire Opal

short reply as typing with one hand as lottie asleep on me. can't lay her on her back after feed as she sicks it up.

Tk    did you ha e a check for DDH ?  Lottie had a clicky hip at birth so scan at 5wks, her left hip is out so she is in a nasty brace keeping her knees up in a frog like shape. she's ok, more upsetting for us than her. she's not in pain, has to wear it 24/7 for 12wks   

fo


----------



## daisy22

Hi seren, no wonder your feeling freaked out. I would be. Can someone from church not come and bless your house and ask it to leave? Its not nice to feel like that. Have you got calpol ready for tomorow?

Hi fire opal, she is so beautiful!

Hi Topkat, glad it went well for yor little man. Very frustrating about your phone though  . Was it insured?

Hi Guider, hope it all goes well with the doula and she has some helpful tips!!

Hi Jenny and KDB

*







* to anyone i missed!!

AFM, still feeling very grotty and snotty! Hardly slept last night- just coughing all night long! Went into spare room in the end as not to disturb dh too much- but am now knackered today. 
On a happier note bubble has turned into a little wriggler!! could see my tummy moving yesterday!! Is amazing!! I am so in love already!!! Have my 20 week scan on Thurs! *







*


----------



## guider

TK – i had to be monitored because my MW said that the growth had tailed off, so she thought she would try and add panic by saying i had to go to the hospital NOW, so you can imagine how that made me feel
Great to hear your little ones hips are ok, shame about your phone, hopefully someone nice has found it and will hand it in, but like you said not very likely, we found a phone once and were nice, we looked on it for numbers and phone ‘mum’ i think, shortly later a not very happy dad turned up to collect it from us, think she may have been in trouble when she got home!

SF – we have the monitor with breathing mat as well, like you we have looked into it and fully understand that it is not to replace checking on the baby ourselves. Like you said by the time the monitor actually goes off (unless it is faulty) there is something wrong, and after everything that we have been through we felt that we needed that bit more reassurance. I just keep everything  that we never have to actually hear it go off.
 for Issacs injections tomorrow, i know he will be fine, it’s always the parents that get more worked up 

Jenny – when are you thinking of going back to work?

FO – hope Lottie is ok in her brace, it’s better these things get sorted sooner rather than later, i still have trouble with the tendons in my legs which weren’t picked up until i was 7!

Daisy – unfortunately my doula has postponed until Thursday, her MIL passed away suddenly Sunday and she doesn’t want to leave hubby yet as he is still at home, hopefully he is back to work tomorrow/Thursday so she will feel happier leaving him. She will of course leave him if i go into labour!
 for your scan on Thursday, hope all goes well, do you plan to find out the sex?


----------



## JW3

Daisy - good luck for the scan     lovely to hear about the movements that's fab   

Guider     hope you are ok.  

I'm hoping to have a whole year off work so that would be June next year, but I really want to try something new but intend to discuss with my boss so I can keep him onside just in case I have to go back to the old job or I need a reference.  He is ok so I think he will understand my reasons for looking for something else.


----------



## trixxi

Hello lovelies   

Jenny ... that would be fab of you manage to have a whole year off  .... are you thinking about a complete career change?

Guider .... cant believe how close you are now!  glad things are going well for you   

Daisy .... good luck for your scan ... are you going to find out the flavour  have you tried warm lemonade with honey for your cold?   

FO ... lottie is a wee beauty!!   

TK ... great news your little man is A okay ... thats rubbish about your phone .... hope it turns up   

Hi kdb... how are you hun?

J9.. delighted to hear your feeling more positive hun ...  when do you start tx?  

Oh SF .... never a dull moment with you eh??!!  for the record i dont think your nuts .... well not cos of this spirit stuff anyway!!  on a serious note ... my mum has been doing mediumship courses for a few years now ... i do believe things go on .... were you thinking about someone that has died maybe??  if this is not something you have experienced in your home before i would be inclined to ask them to leave ....  nicely! ....  do you know anyone at your church that could come and maybe help you sort it out?


Hi misty... malbec .... dilly ... dk .....clare .... vicky ....   

AFM ... i am giving myself a huge pat on the back, thats my longest post here for yonks!


----------



## vickym1984

Guider-Hope you are ok hun, and everything goes smoothly for you now x

SF-How scary for you, won't say your nuts as we had some odd things happen when I lived at my parents (sister waving goodbye to her grandma out the window about 10 minutes before my mum got the phone call to say her MIL had passed away, a couple of months after our dog passing away me and mum making her bed, coming down stairs for 30 minutes-no one else in the house-then when we went back up her duvet was all sprawled around like it had when the dog used to play on the bed). Hope it leaves you in peace x

Daisy-Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow hun x

FO-What a cutie she is xx

TK-Sorry to hear about your phone but glad little man is ok x

Jenny-How goes the pox hun   

J9-How are you ?

Malbec-How are you getting on?

Hope everyone else is ok 

AFM-Had a trip to the local hosp last night as when I wiped there was red streaks in my cervical mucus, and quite a bit of it. Rang watford hosp antenatal ward who transferred me to the delivery suite and they advised me to come in. Luckily all is ok with me and the baby, apparently I have a condition called cervical ectroprian that can happen in pregnancy or for some women even at other times which means I am more prone to bleeding, so although a bit nerve racking, nothing to worry about x


----------



## trixxi

Oh vicky that must have been horrible... glad to hear things are ok though.


----------



## guider

Trixi – how is everything going well with you. 

Vicky -  you must have been soo frightened last night, glad to hear they say everything is ok with you and the baby, make sure you take things easy


----------



## MistyW

A super quicky...

FO - Your little girl is gorgeous, so sorry to hear about the leg brace   
Seren - Your story gave me serious goose bumps, I agree with the others... get the house blessed, if only to put your mind at rest   
TK - I love your new pic. Glad the thighs are just chunky, lovely and squishy!   
Vicky - How scary for you, glad everything turned out to be fine x
Guider - Are you reassured now?  If not, keep going back, especially if you notice bubs moving about any less   
AFM - I know who number 3 is! A close friend just texted me to say she is UTD.  I am over the moon for her because she has been through ttc hell too, and has given me so much support.  Isn't it weird how these things happen in threes?!
Love to all, Clare, DK, Dilly, LTGL, Trixxi, Jen, J9, Malbec, Daisy, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## guider

misty - great to hear you have found out who number 3 is, shame these things don't come in more than 3s, hopefully we'll start the next bunch of 3 soon


----------



## living-the-good-life

Sorry girls just a quick one!

Seren - I would go down the route of a blessing or getting the house cleansed, what would you like to do? x


----------



## Clare R

Hi from Texas! Just a quick one, I'm lurking but pain 2 reply on blackberry!

Just wanted to say I'm up for a meet. DH was quite surprised I was up 4 going as shy at 1st! I'm based in North West so brummie nearer 4 me but can just as easily hop on train to london. 

Seren - that sounds so spooky to me, not surprised you're freaked out! 

Back on over weekend when I'm home. Been to see the baseball, always a good laugh. Oh and got a bargain pair of shoes, gotta love dollar rate!

Hi everyone
Clare x


----------



## guider

Ltgl – how are things going with you and Harriet?

Clare – hope you are enjoying your time in Texas, have a good journey home


----------



## MistyW

Hiya Clare.  A meet up would be great.  Maybe Manchester or Leeds then? What's the central location for us all?


----------



## MistyW

PS - Just found out that my cousin is UTD, so that's 4!!!!!!!!! In 10 days!!!!!!!!!! Hope it's catching      Oh, and my doc has prescribed progesterone cream.  She is a star


----------



## FlossyFly

Helloooooo....

Heard a heart beat today. Now I am happy   . There's actually something in there


----------



## Clare R

Wow 4 in 10 days is some going. Hope its me next but that's 9 weeks away!

Good news on prog cream. 

Meet - I suggest we find out who's interested 1st so we can see where everyone is based and chose a location. Mcr or Leeds is good 4 me, but happy to travel further away if that helps.

Ffly - great news on heartbeat. 

Sat at airport waiting 2 fly home. Can't wait 2 c DH, but have been enjoying the warm weather, oh and seeing plenty of fighter pilots in jump suits!!

Only 10 days or so till I get started, yey!


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

Flossy - awwwww such lovely news.   

Clare R - Safe flight home.   
Good luck for your treatment.   

Misty - That really is brilliant news about the progesterone.   

Myself and Jenny are both in Leeds.  I personally don't mind where we meet. 

x


----------



## malbec

*Meet-up:*
I have created a Doodle poll. If you are keen to meet-up before xmas this year on a weekend day (I was guessing it would need to be w/e) then please go here: http://doodle.com/mtvaz8cwamq4y5ti add your name and tick which dates you are available. Please also add a comment stating which area you are in and which cities you'd be willing to travel to - be realistic!

We'll see what we get 

xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Brilliant Malbec!  I've added my bit


----------



## trixxi

Am i the only FF'er on here living in scotland??


----------



## guider

Misty – great to hear your GP is being supportive

Flossy – hearing the heartbeat is soo exciting 

Clare – hope the flight home was good, and not too long a wait, but at least if you had to wait there was something good to be looking at 

J9 – hope all is well with you

Malbec – thanks for sorting the poll, i would be interested in a meet up, but am somewhat up in the air about when at the moment as i imagine that we are likely to have a lot of visitors between now and Christmas once baby arrives, so i’ll hold off adding any dates yet.

Trixxi – i’ve been to Scotland, does that count 


AFM 
Feeling shattered this morning
Off to see MW soon


----------



## JW3

Misty - great news about the progesterone cream    that's fab

Trixxi - yep I have visited Scotland too    whereabouts are you?

Flossy -     so  lovely to hear the heartbeat, you must be so happy    

J9   

Malbec - thanks for sorting the doodle


----------



## kdb

Hi Clare - what is happening in 10 days - is that when AF is due or when you start d/r?  We could be cycle buddies as I start on the pill next Tues (CD14) then sniffing begins a week after that.


----------



## guider

just got back from the MW
growth has caught up again, so who knows whether it was just that the measurements were wrong last time

but now she has been writing even more scary things in my notes

*READY FOR LABOUR*

think I had still been thinking there was months and months to go until I had to worry about things like that!


----------



## kdb

LOL Guider, good luck honeybee!


----------



## JW3

KD     good luck with your cycle        

Guider - wow - good luck hun, can't wait to hear the news


----------



## malbec

Hi girls,

thanks for adding to the thread, I'll give it a few days then see where we are with it and hopefully find a date and location. B'ham is the only place everyone has said happy to get to so far.

Trixxi - sorry hun! I didn't add any cities NOrth of Manchester for purely selfish reasons as I knew I wouldn't get up that far! 

xxx


----------



## malbec

OK well SF has now put in dates and I'm afraid I have had to discount Sun 28 November myself as have planned something with DH now. So we only have one date the 6 of us who have posted thus far can do - *Sat 27 November*. Shall we pencil that in for now or should I wait for others to add availability and just go for the one majority can do?

On the London or Birmingahm question (the only 2 front runner cities) - J9 has said London may be too far for her. I checked TheTrainline.com and Leeds-London is about 2.5 hours each way where B'ham is 2 hours there but 2-3 hours on way back on that date, so not much in it time-wise! However, fares are different - cheapest singles each way total £25 from Leeds to Brum but £43 from Leeds to London (not so cheap!), plus with London you often then have to get across London to wherever we meet as everyone will get into different stations, where-as at least in Brum everything is walking distance and people can drive into Brum more easily if they'd rather.

Based on this I'm personally more swayed by *Birmingham*. What do you guys think?

xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Lol sods law, that dates just been chosen for my clinics thread as well (and in London so can't do both) so will count myself out for now, if that date changes nearer the time then I will come. Hopefully we can arrange something else next yr x


----------



## JamesBrown

The 27th November is great for me.  I am off work for a spa the day before   .
Birmingham sounds good to me   .  I seriously wouldn't object though if it had to be London.  Thanks for doing the research Malbec.   

Sorry I haven't been posting much.  I'm spending every single minute of my time cleaning the house and washing EVERYTHING!

x


----------



## malbec

Oh no Vicky - always the way! How funny that that particular date everyone seems to be free (until now!) to allow these meet-ups!

Keep in the loop though in case we get a bunch more FFers adding availability and keen to come that marks a different date out as best for the majority - although I guess first come, first served might also be a high consideration!

J9 - thanks for offering to come to London if that is best, DK seemed unsure about B'ham.

We need more peeps to come forward and let us know what they want to do - I don't want to be held responsible for making the decision on my own!

xxx


----------



## trixxi

Hi all   

are we thinking about a day meet rather than an overnight meet?


----------



## malbec

Yeah I was thinking 'meet for lunch' would be best for most people. xx


----------



## trixxi

think i will need to bow out ... birmingham is 5 hours by car, 4 hrs by train £50 each way, flights are cheap but last one flies back up at 3.40 ...   

cancel that flights are £100 too


----------



## malbec

Ah Trixxi - totally understandable! Do you post on any local threads that you could meet-up with? We'll have the re-think next time


----------



## guider

Kdb – do you have any definite dates for your cycle yet?

Jenny – still haven’t quite got my head around the fact it could be happening any day now 

Malbec – goodluck, it sounds like you have your work cut out trying to keep everyone happy

Vicky – how’s everything going with you, do you have any more scans booked, or is that you all finished with scans now?

J9 – i vote that we change the date to the 26th then and all come and join you at the spa 

Trixxi – hope all is well with you

AFM
Been for acupuncture this morning, she seemed to think as usual that she would have worked wonders and as i left she said that i wouldn’t have anymore problems with my back, it’s the first time i have had back trouble all day long, without a break!
This afternoon we did baby basics with my doula, definitely know how not to carry baby Annabelle and probably best not to just leave her next to the cat as the cat found it all most intriguing!


----------



## vickym1984

Guider-Glad everything still going well with your doula, how exciting in within 2.5 weeks max you will be meeting your little one xx

Malbec-If you do end up doing London then I can probably pop across before/after depending on what time I met the Hammersmith clinic ladies, but if Bham is best then don't let me stop you, I will come next yr x


----------



## JW3

27th November sounds good   

Trixxi - it is a challenge isn't it.  If you were able to fly to Manchester, Leeds or East Midlands I could pick you up on route to Birmingham.  There are tons more flights Scotland to Manchester I think.


----------



## kdb

Thanks Jenny    Your little man is looking more handsome by the day.  Are you on the Pill now?

Hi Guider - yes, I start sniffing next Tuesday (CD21) with EC (all going well, fingers crossed,  ) in early November.  Sorry to hear about your back trouble


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

Posted my dates on Doodle. I haven't put any dates tll end Nov when my treatment has finished. 

KD - looks like we could be cycle buddies. I have my 1 off DR jab next Mon or Tues. DR scan is 22nd Oct so EC early Nov. 

Suggestion on location - is it easier to work out where everyone lives who wants to go and then find a spot in the middle? Just an idea so everyone has to travel but hopefully limits the travel? Anyway, put my locations on doodle too!


----------



## JW3

Hi KD    

TMI coming up warning   

I am not on the pill yet because there is no point    we almost had some passion on holiday in Wales but then I hadn't taken the pills so DH didn't want to risk it    since then I asked him whether I should take them and he said no don't bother until you are totally ok, because there won't be anything happening.  I have an appointment at the hospital on 3rd November for another examination to see if there is anything wrong.  It looks like I have a small prolapse.  I also have very small piles    Apparantly all this is very common with forceps delivery and just another one of those things.  For those girls who haven't experienced this yet it isn't anywhere near as bad as it sounds, but it has kind of been getting me down on occasion that there is always something else wrong with me and I never seem to be away from the hospital or GP.  I really ought to have a monthly 1-1 or something with my GP    and I totally could fill a whole episode of Embarrasing Bodies


----------



## MistyW

Jen -     
I just found out that another cousin is UTD, so that is 5 in 2 weeks.  There HAS to be another one now, doesn't there?  I'm going to pounce on dh just in case


----------



## malbec

Hey girls,

OK well we defo have a date - 27 November - so I closed the poll for comparing availability (obviously still all-welcome anyone else who can make it!), but I am struggling to take an executive decision on the location. I thought Brum seemed best as it's central, great transport links and possible to drive into as well, but I don't want to dictate this if it isn't best...

A couple of the ladies have said they could only do London (Vicky might be able to make although has a Hammersmith meet-up same day and DK could prob only make London), plus Clare has suggested comparing locations so that we can choose best based on where everyone is and Misty suggested a few of the girls are in/around Leeds. Obviously we need to bear in mind that many of you have said you can't/won't be driving so need to be somewhere with good transport links.

I had a quick look up at your profiles where I needed to and think your locations are as follows:

Malbec - Oxford
J9 - Leeds
vickym1984 - London
Jenny - Yorkshire
DK (katie) - Basildon
Serenfach - Wales
Misty - Leeds
Living-the-good-life - Warwickshire
Clare - Lancashire

This is how it looks on a map: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&msa=0&msid=118323048821592144198.000491d05b7b7d54c65df&ll=52.643063,-0.637207&spn=6.387669,21.599121&z=6

Personally I still think Bham or London are best because of the transport links. I may be bias as I know I wouldn't make it as far up as Leeds but what do the rest of you think?

Thanks

xxx

/links


----------



## JamesBrown

Wow Malbec you are amazing. The 27th - yes!

Def agree that Birmingham or London make sense. I'm going to to have a quick look and see how much a train would cost for us Yorkshire lasses to get to London....... BRB.

Ooh but whilst I'm here.....
Hi KD! Missed you. All the very very best with yours and Clare R's tx.        

All the best for labour Guider! 

Trixxi, so gutted we could not get to meet you. Hope we can work out some way of getting you to us. 

<trots off to look at train times>

Used a site called raileasy and return ticket was £55. I'm sure we can do better than that. Just a little bit > Eastcoast £49.40. Could get return national express coach for a mere £13 alas, each way is almost 4 and a half hours.

x


----------



## Topkat08

Hello me lovies,

Just popping on quickly as little man is in bed, dp has had to go and deal with the station, the kitty is no where to be seen so im on my own   

Guider ~ Sorry to hear about ur little pickle's growth slowing down and ur rather 'helpful' m.w making u panic but glad everything is alright! Yep im not surprised ur ready for labour now, u only have a couple of days to go! Im all excited for ya, cant wait to hear ur news and see a pic (although u know i'll start feel broody again    lol x) 

Jenny ~ Sorry to hear about ur 'girlie problem' hun    It must be horrible but at least u know whats wrong now and can start to go in the right direction on getting it sorted! As for the pills.... B*gg*r it, if ur not DTD, then chuck em and when u r ready for a bit of bedrock, well Im sure ur little Ben would like a playmate    x Hope he's doing well! How much does he weigh now?! x 

SF ~ How r things at home, have u had any more freaky things happen? Hope u gorgeous little Isacc is doing well & starting to feel better & sleep more    x 

LTGL ~ Hope ur enjoying ur smelly nappies & sleepless nights    How r u finding things?! Hope ur both doing well! Wheres the pic of ur little princess?! x 

FO ~ I dont know if i've said it already or not but i think Lottie is ur double! As for hips, Kaelan had a scan when he was a couple of weeks old which showed every to be fine but because he has an extra crease in his thigh, they thought it might have been his hips again but thankfully everything is still alright and the bone is starting to form now and the extra crease is just chubber chubber  
Sorry to hear that Lottie has to wear a brace    Like u said, its worse for u as parents than her    how long has she been wearing it now? x

Clare ~ How did the scan go hun?! Did u find out the flava?! Arent the movements lovely! I found actually seeing K move in my tummy a little weird at first    lol x 

Trixxi ~ How r u doing hun? hope everythings alright with u & ur's    x 

Vicky ~ How scary for ya noticing blood    Glad everything's alright and its nothing major to worry about x x

Misty ~ Ooh 5 people u know UTD, theres bound to be another to round it off...get pouncing girl! 

FF ~ Hello stranger, glad ur heard a h.b and u now know that there is something in there lol x have u had a scan yet?! x

Clare ~ U naughty girl u!, lustig after the fighter pilots while dh is at home missing ya, should have taken him about a little dressing up outfit    lol x 

J9 ~ How r u doing hun?! U seem to have gone a little quiet of late, hope ur alright    x 

Malbec ~ U little computer wizz! How r u doing? x 

KDB ~ Good luck with the up and coming tx! Sending ya truck loadsa sticky vibes! x x

 To everyone ive not mentioned, hope ur all alright! 

AFM ~ Not much to report really, been jumping on dh everyday (except sun) since cd6 so making sure i dont miss it, so hopefully this is it! *fingers crossed*
Kaelan had his jabs today so feeling a little under the weather but apart from that he's doing well.

Anyway better get off coz dp wants the computer... the joys lol x 

Luv & Luck 
TK x


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi TK

Good luck with tx this month.         
Hope lil man is OK after his jabs.   
By the way, you up for our meet up at all?   

I have been quiet.  Just not been very upbeat and had lots of house and financial issues to deal with   .  Awaiting AF arrive so I can call clinic for a day 21 d/r appointment.

You reminded me, FO, your little girl is just goregous!   

x


----------



## guider

Malbec – wow you’ve been working hard, didn’t know that you could put loads of different markers on the same map (well unless it involved a paper map and pen  ) it looks pretty, hope you manage to get some agreement on venue soon.

J9 – hope you manage to find some cheap tickets, we took some brownies to London some years back, we ended up driving as it wasn’t too far, by train it was going to cost a fortune, by coach the cost was going to be ok, but the only times they ran meant we would only get about 30minutes there, not very convenient as we were going for trooping the colour and the queen didn’t seem keen to change her arrangements 

TK – according to the hospital only one day to go now.
You made me laugh that you had been jumping on DH every day except Sunday, were you giving him a day of rest? 

AFM
Still here
Still waiting!!!


----------



## FlossyFly

Hello









Had my scan today. One little baby due 21/4/11

love to you all, Flossy


----------



## Shellebell

You do know that you can add a poll to this thread, so you can tick your preference etc


----------



## JamesBrown

Awwww, Flossy that is lovely news.  Thank you for sharing.   

Guider, it won't be too long a wait.  Come on mini Guider!   

Joined a gym on Saturday, going later tonight.   
I've gained about 10 pounds since the IVF result.   
Oops!

x


----------



## MistyW

Malbec - That map is great.  Well done.  I'm actually near Grimsby, not in Leeds, but Birmingham or London is fine for me (although I used to live in London, so would really like an excuse to go back again).
Flossy - Aw, so cute x


----------



## guider

floss - great news on the scan
sounds like we need another update on where everyone is now, it's been a long while since we last updated it all.

Is everyone still happy to go on a table?

if you are and you want to PM me what info you want on the table I'll get one made up again

Last table I found

Name Treatment Outcome Date/EDD Other 

Jenny Baby Benjamin born 25/06/10









SF Baby Issac David born 24/07/10









FO Baby Charlotte Alice born 01/08/10  

LTGL Baby Harriet Lola born 19/08/10  

Guider - BFP 6/10/10









SJ Natural BFP 30/10/10









Bellini IVF BFP 5/12/10  

Vicky IVF BFP 02/02/11  

Daisy - BFP 16/02/11









NG - BFP TBC









J9 -  

KDB IVF October (Hopefully)







Bein' treated 4 hypothyroid

TK Clomid dunno OTD 2nd cycle started 21/08/10

Misty TTC Naturally








PoDsY TTC Naturally







Hoping to start IVF June 2011


----------



## JW3

Flossy       that is brilliant news - congratulations     



Hmm I have got the bus from Leeds to London before, its actually not that bad if you are only going one way, but there and back in a day would be mad.  J9 - did you see if two singles was cheaper sometimes that works I think?  I could always drive us to Doncaster if that brings the cost down.  Misty would you be going via Doncaster?


----------



## trixxi

Hi lovelies   

whats your thoughts?  my MIL has posted this on her ** to a friend ......  I am afraid we have to settle for one grandson, but he is a big enough character to keep us happy ........ WTF ....      ??  she has got right under my skin


----------



## JamesBrown

Trixxi   

Ooh, I don't know.  I know it hurts you a real lot but I do reckon MIL has just been a bit thoughtless like most people are.


----------



## trixxi

Did i mention she  hasnt bothered her ar*** with him since we phoned to wish her a happy birthday on 17th august??


----------



## Topkat08

Woohoo....

Today's The Day Guider!!! Good Luck Hun! Really Hope s/he decides to make an appearance soon!!!!!

Trixxi ~  OMG i cant believe ur MIL, does she know about the tx u've had etc?! if so i'd give her a bl**dy  for being so insensitive!

J9 ~ Good on ya girl for joining the gym! I've been saying im going to do that but i keep imagining it being full of skinny minnies who dont really need to be there and then big ol me trots in  

Guider ~ Bet ur excited & nervous arent ya hun! but doint worry coz u'll be fine... Just hope u dont go too overdue coz im a little impatient & want to see a pic  lol x As for the day of rest....HAHA He'll get a day of rest the day after me  We're didnt 'do it' coz he wasnt here lol x

 everyone else, sorry gotta get K to his baby class but back later!

Luv & Luck 
TK & (not so little) K x x x


----------



## trixxi

Oh guider .... thinking of you today!!! good luck        .......     


J9  ...    gutted i am not going to get to the meet    My MIL is a MONSTER!!!!!     how are you doing  

Hi tk    .....  no she doesnt know about our tx (she knew i miscarried after dh's stroke, so i am sure she must have an incline)  ... dh never told her cos she cant keep her mouth shut!!


----------



## guider

Jenny - you could hire a minibus and see how many you could collect 

Trixxi -  what can we say, some people just don't think, does she not realise how insensitive she is being, 

TK - no sign yet
So next time your hubby decides to disappear for the day, we'll know he needs another rest 

AFM
Well still here
Going to pop out to a breastfeeding support group in a bit
Then this evening going to a birth support group (need to meet with the doula running it incase our doula isn't available as she may be at MIL funeral!)

So here is the first update to the list
[csv]
Name ,Treatment ,OTD, Outcome, EDD, Other 
J9, FET, Nov/Dec
Guider, ICSI, ,  , 6th October 2010,









[/csv]
PM me if you are still happy to be added to the list as I don't want to add anyone who doesn't want to be on it


----------



## trixxi

Guider ... she doesnt give a hoot ....  love the idea about a mini bus ... JENNY..... can you swing by my house and pick me up too !!!!     ....


----------



## serenfach

Quickest post ever. London << I can do that. Would prefer it tbh, but whatever    Oh and it would be an overnight stay for me.. tis a long ole trek travelling almost 8 hrs in one day. Wouldn't mind a bit of a pub crawl or a club in the evening, too??

Much love to all.. thinking of you Xx


----------



## serenfach

Just realised many of you will either be doing tx, with bubs [ or pregnant!  ] so it's a no to the pub crawl!

I will have to stay overnight though wherever we meet, so if anyone else is, maybe we could have a meal at the hotel or somewhere near. Be good if those staying overnight all stay at the same place. I'll try to get back here a little later to see where's cheapeast. DH and I were looking at a Premiere Inn in London as his sister is due to give birth any moment and we need somewhere to stay for a couple of days up there.. but then I'm not sure where we're meeting anyway??

I'll see if I can do a poll before bubs wakes up Xx

ps - Are those of us with bubs bringing them or no? I might have DH come with me so he can have bubs in the day and/or evening or something..


----------



## serenfach

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=248040.msg4057839#msg4057839

^^^^ There ya go.

Right, gotta go Xx Speak soon Xx


----------



## Shellebell

I have added the poll to this thread now so it's all in one place   

You can vote for all 3 places if you are happy to go to all 3


----------



## serenfach

Don't know what happened, but there is a different poll at the beginning of the thread now? Mine's gone


----------



## Shellebell

Read my note hun, I put the poll on this thread


----------



## MistyW

Oooh, Manchester has appeared.  That is defo my number one!  I'll be bringing Dunky.  He wants to say hello to everybody (although he's having his MMR a couple of days before so might be a bit miserable    )
Guider - I'm getting really excited for you now.
Trixxi - Your MIL sounds as bad as mine   
Clare - Are you glad to be back?
Love to all x


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

I've placed my vote! 

Misty - yey would love to meet Dunky. I'm pleased to be back, now I'm just hoping AF doesn't mess me around and arrives next Tues so the D/R can commence! Bring it on! 

SF - depends on where it is as to whether I'm staying over or not. If I do we can have a pub crawl if my treatment doesn't work. This meet up is just after my treatment! How's things with you?

Guider - any signs yet? My up-date Clare - IVF Oct / Nov

Trixxi - your MIL sounds like a nightmare.

Jenny - how was Wales? 

Hi everyone else.

AFM - knackered as mad busy at work so having Mon off to go to Alton Towers with DH. Still got 2 weeks hol left after that! We were trying to buy a house and the valuation came back from mortgage company low so we appealed and they haven't changed value. We know its wrong which is so annoying. Its a small holiday village so hard to value. Don't know what to do now. The mortgage co just told us to fund the difference ourselves - yeah right! Already need 25% mortgage. 

Oops that turned into a rant, sorry!

AF due next week    its on time

Clare x


----------



## guider

Clare - thanks for the update
no signs of anything this end yet!
hope  turns up for you next week 

[csv]
Name ,Treatment ,OTD , Outcome , EDD , Other

Clare, IVF, Oct/Nov
Guider, ICSI, ,  , 6th October 2010,









J9, FET, Nov/Dec

[/csv]


----------



## Topkat08

Hello u lot, just (another) flying visit 

Guider ~ What r u still doing here?! having u got a baby to give birth 2!?! lol typical male, keeping us waiting  x Hope its not to much longer to go. R u planning on having a sweep or anything?! x

SF ~ How r u doing hun?! x

Clare ~ Bummer about the valuation! Hope u get it sorted soon! x

Misty ~ how r things with u & dunky? Have u started the prog cream yet? x

ok thats it for now (sorry  ) x

P.S Guider ~ can u add me to the list plz. 3rd cycle of clomid - OTD 22nd Oct! TY  x

P.P.S ~ I think i might have to bow out of the meet up this time, but would def be up for the next one (if its in B'ham as Kaelan is a_ really bad_ traveller) x


----------



## guider

TK - thought I was supposed to be resting, they tell me I'm not allowed the vacuum, am I ok getting the brushes out then? How about a mop  my next appointment is Monday (11th) if nothing has happened, but all needs to be sorted either before or after 14th, when my doula has funeral!

AFM
Just been out at treated myself to a McDonalds (have to keep healthy!) off to do some ironing now, I lead such an exciting life 

[csv]
Name ,Treatment ,OTD , Outcome , EDD , Other

Clare, IVF, Oct/Nov
Guider, ICSI, ,  , 6th October 2010,








J9, FET, Nov/Dec
Topkat, 3rd cycle of Clomid, 22nd October 2010, 

[/csv]


----------



## Topkat08

Forget McDonalds Guider, u should be thinking more along the lines of a vindaloo  lol x Aw the midwives ording ya about again, i thought it was alright to hoover (aslong as u dont do the stairs and start moving the heavy stuff  Oops) When Kaelan was born, the midwife was forever moaning, i got discharged from the hospital about 4.5hrs after his birth and when i got back and K was asleep i started trying to tidy up and the day after, i had the hoover out to make sure it was tidy for the m.w to come 

How about u have a nice long lazy day, doing nothing but resting with ur feet up! This could be the last chance u get in a _VERY_ loooong time  x

I've been meaning to ask *Misty* When is Dunky's Birthday?! If he's got his MMR jab next month then i presume he turns 1 this month but when?!  x x


----------



## malbec

Hey thanks for adding the poll. It only let me pick one, I picked London but happy to do B'ham if preferred. I don't think I'd make it up to Manc but if you northern lasses want to arrange a meet up there then don't worry about me!

Yorkshire lasses - there were some cheap singles Leeds-London and only 2.5 hours each way on train BUT the cheapest 2 singles together came to about £38 and that meant only having about 2-3 hours actually in London which is a bit rushed. If you have to book a short time though we could find somewhere to meet near Kings Cross which is where the Leeds train seems to get to. Just seems like such a lot of money, I hate spending more than £20 on a train ticket! Much quicker than driving though isn't it? Although as you said if a few of you could drive together would be easier.

SF - I wouldn't need to stay over but I could book an evening ticket back if you were staying in London/Bham and wanted some company into the evening, it's only 1 hour each way on the train to either city for me, I would just need to plan in advance and book the trains I'm going to get so will check with you your plans before booking train tix!

Looking forward to getting this planned and booked!

xxx


----------



## Shellebell

hmm not sure what happened there. It reset itself to only allowing 1 vote. I have changed it now so if you want to vote for more than one place you can now


----------



## Topkat08

Just nipping in quickly to see if we have any baby news yet?! 

Re: the meet, i could probably make it to B'ham, londons a little far to travel with K. Trust me to be the pain in the  lol x


----------



## guider

TK - I popped in to check on the baby news as well, but couldn't see any


----------



## living-the-good-life

Hey all 

Topkat - were good thankyou I'm so in love! I'll try and post a picture when I get 5 x

Guider - lol you're so funny!! 

Melbec - I'm with you on location


----------



## Topkat08

LOL Guider ~ deffo sounds like u've got ur baby brain on! Hope he doesnt keep u waiting too much longer    How about u get DH to try n get things going    lol x 

LTGL ~ Glad everythings going well! R u feeling broody again yet?!      x 

Re the meet ~ what is everyone thinking of doing? Kaelans at the age where he just cant sit still and wants to run around so could be a little crazy, which is y i might not be able to make it x


----------



## serenfach

Real quickie again.. Megabus travels from Scotland to London, *Trixxi*.. if you book early enough, the company offers huge discounted rates. I went to London from Cardiff [return] for £18 last July  I know they travel throughout the UK for wherever we may end up meeting. I think I'll be bringing DH so he can have bubs while I come meet you all.. he's a handful now, let alone in 6 weeks time.. plus it'll be freezing by then, don't realy want to drag him about the place in the freezing cold.

Gotta go again Xx


----------



## Topkat08

Good thinkin _SF_ re: the megabus!!! _Trixxi_ u could come hun & stop over, what do ya say?!  x 
I couldnt leave Kaelan for the day, i dont even like walking to the shops without him (feels like i'm missing something/ or someone i should say   ) x


----------



## malbec

Hi girls,

Sorry to further confuse things but I'm hoping this will help us confirm location once and for all.

I have set up a spreadsheet on Google Docs which you should all be able to access and edit without signing in by cliking this link:
https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Au4WEXt2iKvHdG1CdkMwams4ZU4ybmxqSUtuY2VJV0E&hl=en&authkey=CPT6u8MH

Please add your name and put 'y' or 'n' under each location to confirm whether you would come on 27 November if we met-up at that location (you can put 'm' for 'maybe' if you are not sure yet although that'll make it harder for me to work out I think!).

When all of you have put this info in hopefully there will be a clear winner?!

Thanks!

/links


----------



## JW3

Clare - Wales was lovely thanks    sorry to hear about your mortgage, can you negotiate a lower price for the house with the seller if it is not worth as much as you thought?  (I work for a mortgage company, although I don't do sales)

Things have been quite hectic here which is why I haven't posted much.  Feeling really tired after having the chicken pox and lots to catch up on this week.  Good news is that I have got Ben booked to start one afternoon in a nursery which I am really looking forward to as I start studying again from 1st November and I already have all the books to read.  Also I have reserved a full time place from July - so looks like I am having the full year off work      We are also trying to arrange Ben's christening before the end of the year, because if the weather is so bad in January and February again no one will be able to get to the church where I live.  So I'm not sure whether I am going to be able to manage to get to the meet - the megabus from Leeds just takes too long.  Even so I wouldn't bring Ben because I don't like him travelling that far unless we have to.

Jenny xx


----------



## MistyW

Hiya girls   
I think I got over-excited    I've just done the AA route planner and it's going to be 3 hours to Birmingham, longer to London.  I can't leave Dunk behind and I can't strap him in the back of the car for that long.  I can still do Manchester though, that's only 2 hours.
Clare - That's a bummer about the mortgage.  Have you spoken to an independent mortgage adviser?  There has to be something you can do?
Guider - Thinking of you and can't wait to see a pic of your little boy.  Hope you took TK's advice and had a little rest   
TK - Yes Dunky is 1 in a couple of weeks.  He was born the day after my 39th birthday so we're having a huge joint 1st/40th in Liverpool.  Whereabouts are you?
Got to go, ice cream to be eaten (I read it aids fertility so it has to be done    ) xxx


----------



## malbec

Thanks girls - best to ne honest/realistic about where you could get to for a meet-up and where is too far.

Jenny - you are so organised! Good for you starting a course/studying - what is it in? Will be nice to have some you-time! xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Just popping on quickly to see if we have any baby news yet _Guider_?! Hope u little man isnt gonna keep us all waiting too much longer  x


----------



## guider

Jenny – what are you going to be studying?

Misty – hope you enjoyed the icecream

Malbec – hope all this trying to arrange where is the best location for a meet up isn’t giving you too much of a headache 

TK – sorry still waiting


----------



## JW3

Guider - really hoping something gets started for you soon      can't wait to hear your news    

Misty - have a great time in Liverpool     

I'm doing an MBA in Business management with the Open University, this is the final bit so I have to get it done and finished.  Hopefully it will help me get a fabulous new job too


----------



## guider

jenny - sorry still here, no news yet


----------



## Topkat08

Guider ~ sorry to hear ur _still_ waiting, ur little mister sure is taking after the typical bloke lol

Jenny ~ Good luck with ur uni course hun! how long before ur done training? x

 to everyone else sorry no time for a proper post, gotta go & get K's baby quad  x


----------



## Shellebell

Oooo come on Guider, waiting for bubs to arrive before I can start a new thread   or perhaps I should do a new thread, it might make something happen


----------



## trixxi

Guider................ guider................... guider!!!!!!!  go girl .................      ...............   ... hope you dont have to wait too long hun ....



I am heading off for a break up north, to a cottage by the sea tomorrow    ........ cannot wait ......    ....


----------



## JamesBrown

Hope you have a lovely little holiday Trixxi   .

Thinking of you Guider!   

x


----------



## trixxi

Thanks hun    ... how are you?? been anywhere nice in your camper van??


----------



## JamesBrown

When we went away in it the other week it broke down!  It has been at the garage and is due it's MOT this week.  Was well fed up with it all the other week.  I'm not bad thanks.  Got AF the other day so tx starts on November 1st.  It is real nice to be back on it all again.

Have fun!

x


----------



## kdb

Good luck Guider!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guider

Shellebell – sorry not being corporative, you might need to go on and start the new thread 

Trixxi – hope you enjoy your break in the cottage, how long are you going for, maybe if it’s long enough something might have happened here before you get back 

J9 – how are things going with you at the moment?, not long until you get started now 

Kdb – thanks soo much for the goodluck elephant, i love elephants (got a gorgeous huge silk one over the fire place, doesn’t wave at me like yours does though) ,  any little thing might help, so hopefully waving elephants will do it.

AFM
Well as you can probably guess I am still here
Still no signs of anything
I have an appointment at the hospital at lunchtime, no idea what they are likely to say, but have no intention of letting them induce or anything yet as although they said i was due on the 6th, Care where we had treatment had me down as due on the 12th, so everything is actually going to happen tomorrow


----------



## Topkat08

Hello u lot,

Guider ~ ur still waiting. lets hope ur clinic was right and ur little man decides to make his grand appearance tomorrow 

J9 ~ Sorry to hear about ur camper van, hope it passes the MOT  & u can go on another little break! Good news about af, atleast u know when u'll start tx. This is gonna be the one   

Shelle ~ How r u doing hun? Maybe we should get a new thread, might start something off  x

KDB ~ How r things going with u? Have u started tx yet? x

Trixxi ~ Hope u have a nice break hun! Sounds like u need one!

 to everyone else, hope ur all alright


----------



## guider

well had my appointment at the hospital, not impressed with the fact that my MW tried to disown me before she should have as they feel she should still be seeing me
I am booked in for induction on 18th!!!

if anyone wants the full story (or my moans)
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=213647.msg4066641#msg4066641


----------



## guider

just got a call from the MW
she is going to come around on wednesday morning


----------



## Tama

Good Luck Guider xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Guider ~ I just read ur lil ''moan'' i cant believe that they left u with more Q's than A's, and why would they go with the due ur clinic gave ya? its crazy!!! Hope u get some more answers Weds (well actually i hope ur little man comes before then but if not then i do   )

Tama ~ How ru hun? x 

Well todays a funny old day, i'm getting like funny pains in my lower stomach, it's not Ov coz its in the wrong place for a start but i know i cant get excited about it coz im only on cd20 so i dont know whats going on with this body of mine! They say having a baby is s'pose to 'fix it' and kick ur body into shape but mines doing the complete opposite   

Anyway back later
TK x


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=248371.0


----------

